# Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler



## kati48268 (22. Juli 2016)

_Vorabveröffentlichung Anglerpraxis.de 8/16_



*Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

  Zander fängt man mit Gummifischen, alles andere ist nicht nur keine  Kunst, sondern schon fast so etwas wie ein Sakrileg. So kommt mir  manchmal die doch seltsame, sich untereinander oft spinnefeind gesinnte  "Gummifischszene" vor.

  Dabei kann man Zander auch super auf Hardbaits fangen. Meiner Meinung nach sogar einfacher und entspannter.
  Besonders gut geht das an der Steinschüttung an Kanälen; mein  bevorzugtes Revier. Dazu gebe ich hier mal detaillierter meinen Senf ab.

  Anlass ist auch, dass die Fisch & Fang einen Artikel und einen Wobbler dafür raus gebracht hat, dazu aber später mehr.

  Es klappt ebenso an Flüssen, an Buhnenfeldern, in den Flachzonen von  Seen, beim Schleppen vom Boot. Dazu sollt ihr dann aus dem Nähkästchen  plaudern.

  Uferschleppen ist auch noch eine Variante, dazu ist schon lange ein  Anglerboard-Video bei mir in Mache, aber immer noch nicht ganz fertig.  Ich hoffe, diese spezielle Geschichte bald präsentieren zu können.

*An der Steinpackung*

  Dies ist "die" Fangzone am Kanal, der fischreichste Bereich, egal um welche Arten es geht.
  Fürs Zanderspinnen ist es jahreszeitlich auf die warmen Monate  begrenzt, Schonzeitende bis Herbstbeginn. Dann kommen sie Abends in der  Dämmerung auf die Steinpackung rauf und jagen bis zum Hellwerden,  manchmal extrem ufernah mit nicht mal mehr 20cm unter dem Kiel.







Hier hat der Wobblerangler sogar satte Vorteile, denn gegenüber dem  Jiggen oder Faulenzen gibt es mit etwas Kenntnis & Übung quasi keine  Hänger! Dazu kann man viel mehr Strecke machen.

  Kenntnis: die Strecke, die man befischen will, sollte man näher kennen lernen.
  Wo ist ungefähr der Fuß der Packung am Grund?
  Wie tief ist es da?
  In welchem Winkel verlaufen die Steine bis zum Ufer?

  Für Letzteres, also wo ist es ungefähr wie tief, muss man ein Gefühl entwickeln.
  Für die Wahl des passenden Schwimmwobblers
  oder dafür, wie lange man den sinkenden Wobbler fallen lassen darf, bis man einholt.

*Gerät*

  Zuvor noch kurz zum Equipment:
  Normale Spinnausrüstung, keine Schicki-Micki-Super-Rückmeldung-Rute notwendig, 
  feddich.

  Aber ein paar Feinheiten helfen:
  - Eine etwas längere Rute macht absolut Sinn, also 2,70 oder mehr. Ich  nehm meine 3m-Skelli. Dann läuft der Köder nicht ganz so dicht am Ufer,  wenn wir parallel dazu werfen.
  - Die Rolle muss nix Besonders hergeben.
  - Geflecht ist nicht erforderlich, Mono tut es auch. 
  Aber Geflecht mit ein paar Meter Mono (um 3-5m rum) ist die beste  Wahl. Das Stückchen Mono ist unauffälliger als bunte Fäden, dazu  abriebfester bei Steinkontakt.
  Genial dabei: Der Verbindungsknoten ist eine tolle Hilfe beim Nachtspinnen. 
  Man hört und fühlt, wenn er beim Einholen durch den Spitzenring  gleitet und weiß auch in schwärzester Nacht ohne sich wer weiß wie  konzentrieren zu müssen, dass der Köder nun direkt vor einem ist und  kann ihn raus nehmen.
  Somit muss man nicht ständig aufpassen, dass man nicht den NoKnot/Einhänger/Wirbel in den Ring zieht. Eine Mordserleichterung!
  - Gute Laufschuhe, wenig Gepäck, welches angenehm sitzt, Kescher  irgendwo festgemacht, damit man ihn nicht ständig ab- & aufnehmen  muss, 
  ganz wichtig: Kopflampe nicht vergessen.
  Das war's jetzt aber auch wirklich dazu.





_Gehasst: schwierig zu binden, nicht grad Ringschonend, aber hier eine echte Arbeitshilfe: der Verbindungsknoten._

*Sinkende Wobbler - mit Zählmethode die bessere Wahl*

  Steine & sinkender Köder? Hört sich wie ein Widerspruch an.
Doch stellt man sich den Verlauf der Packung vor und dazu den Lauf eines ausgeworfenen, tauchenden Schwimmwobblers,
dann laufen da 2 Linien gegeneinander und der heisse Bereich wird nur ganz kurz gekreuzt
und man muss mit der Rute schon wieder hoch, damit der Wobbler, der ja  weiter runter will bei Zug, nicht in die ansteigenden Steine rappelt.

Werfe ich aber nun einen sinkenden Wobbler aus, dessen  Sinkgeschwindigkeit ich einigermaßen gut kenne (im Hellen auf Sicht beim  Sinken mitzählen)
  und kenne ich ungefähr die Tiefe dort, wo ich ihn hinschmeiße,
  kann ich ihn bis dicht über die Steine sacken lassen (wieder zählen)  und hole ihn so beim Einkurbeln durchgehend dicht über den Steinen ein,  also permanent in der heissen Fangzone!





_Kleine Skizze zur Erklärung; nicht meckern, Kunst war nicht mein Fach!_

  Ich werfe also halbwegs parallel zur Packung, also ein gutes Stück in  Laufrichtung raus bis Höhe Packungsende, mitzählen beim Sinken, dann  einholen. 
  Meist mach ich dann noch einen 2ten Wurf sehr ufernah.
  Damit ist das ganze Stück meiner Wurfweite super abgeklappert, weiter geht's.
  Laufen bis zu der Höhe, wo man davor hingeschmissen hat, hier wieder 2  Würfe, einer zum Packungsende, einen ufernah, und wieder weiter; das  ist Meter machen!







Ich liebe dafür der Jackson Real Jerk, 10 oder 12cm, Dekor von Natur  (Baitfish) bis Schockfarbe, je nach Licht und Sichtigkeit des Wassers.
Der läuft bei langsamen, gleichmäßigem Zug, in leichter Schlangenlinie,  nicht flankend oder zappelnd, absolut natürlich & unaufdringlich wie  ein echter Fisch. Also nur stumpf einleiern, nix rumzupfen, jerken oder  so.
Vorstellung: http://www.raubfisch.de/praxis-geraete/ ... -real-jerk
Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-o79zZjj1xM
_(Artikel & Video etwas älter, Es gibt ihn in 10, 12 & 17cm, auch in mehr Farben als genannt)_











  Das ist mein absoluter Favorit, nicht nur für diese Methode, aber dabei auf jeden Fall.
  Ich meine, er ist seit diesem Jahr leider nicht mehr im Programm.
  Wie kann man einen so geilen Kunstköder nur rausnehmen?!
  Es gibt aber Baugleiche bis Ähnliche.











Die Zählmethode funktioniert aber mit allen sinkenden Ködern, auch mit Spinnern,.
Ein fluo-gelber Mepps in Gr. 3 od. 4 ist im trüben Wasser oder wenn man  mehr Druck als bei einem Wobbler haben will, ein brauchbarer  Zanderköder!
  Nur von Blinkern halte ich wenig, wenn es auf die Hundszähne geht.





*
Schwimmwobbler - das einfachere & schnellere Mittel*

  Nun nervt das Aufpassen, dass der Köder nicht in die Steine sackt und  das Mitzählen beim Sinken bei längerem Angeln doch irgendwann. Und die  Sinkphase kostet Zeit.
  Will ich beides nicht, nehm ich Schwimmwobbler.






Schlank, 5-20cm, Dekor ebenfalls am liebsten naturnah, aber in  Dunkelheit auf auffallend, also weiß bis feurig, in hellen  Vollmondnächten auch gern mal schwarz. Tauchtiefe so um 0,5m, max. 1m,  Lauf flankend/rollend, bloß nicht so hektisch zappelnd.
  Das Regal beim Händler ist rappelvoll von solchen Modellen.






Auch mit diesen mach die 2 Würfe wie zuvor, weit in Laufrichtung raus, einen schräg zum Ende der Packung, einen ufernah.
  Mehr Reaktionen bekomm ich beim ufernahen Wurf, vermutlich steigen die  Burschen, wenn sie unten am Packungsfuss jagen, ungern von da auf um  sich den Flachläufer zu holen.

  Hier ist die längere Rute besonders wichtig. Der Köder soll nicht so  nah ans Ufer driften beim Einholen, dass die Tauchtiefe die Wassertiefe  überschreitet. Spürt man, dass der Köder gegen Steine rappelt, Rute  hoch.
  Mit ein wenig Ausprobieren im Hellen findet man schnell 2-3 Modelle, die ohne besonderes Risiko einzuleiern sind.

*Der Zanderkönig*

  Fisch & Fang, bzw. Löckchen Birger Domeyer, hat zusammen mit  Gregor Barbiaz von Hybrida einen Wobbler gezielt für diese Zanderangelei  entwickelt; Vorstellung im aktuellen Heft & DVD 8/16,
  Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxDCmURJP_M
  Shop: http://www.fischundfangshop.de/fisch...nderkonig.html

  Das Dekor find ich geil!
  Schön naturnah, UV-aktiver Kehlfleck, klasse.
  Lauf ... im Film mir schon fast einen Tacken zu viel Schwanzaktion, aber das muss man live während der Nutzung sehen.
Lauftiefe 0,35-0,5m ... genau passend.
  Satter Preis, aber den werd ich mir die Tage mal gönnen.

  Eure Meinung?
  Hat den gar wer schon ausprobiert?

*Los geht's*

  Probiert's mal aus. Ich behaupte nicht, dass man so mehr fängt, als  mit GuFis, aber es ist einfacher und günstiger. Man muss nicht  hochkonzentriert und hängerträchtig am Kanalgrund rumzupfen, mit  Edelruten jeden Pickel am Boden erfühlen & ein Diplom in  Gummifischformen & -farben machen, um Zander zu fangen. 

  Noch ein Tipp: fangt vor der Dämmerung an, dann ist Zeit die passenden  Wobbler zu wählen und sich an den Ablauf und das Gelände zu gewöhnen,  so dass es auch in tiefer Dunkelheit problemlos klappt.
  Ausserdem kann man dann noch mit entsprechend kleinen Ködern auf dieselbe Art ein paar Barsche fangen. 






Wenn die Zander mal wieder auf sich warten lassen, was am zickigen Kanal  normal ist, hält die Motivation länger an, wenn man schon vorher ein  paar Stacheln in der Hand hatte.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Schöner Bericht! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Jo - und geile Fotos auch noch (vor allem das letzte!!!!)

Schön, wenn Freude so rüberkommt...


----------



## Zico (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Toll beschrieben 

Aber ich nehme bei dieser Art von Angeln nur Mono - Schnur.
Fast alle Fische beisen fast direkt vor den Füßen. Da ist es
von Vorteil wenn mann etwas " Puffer " hat, was bei geflochtener
nicht so der Bringer ist.

Gruß Zico


----------



## kati48268 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Danke.

*Jetzt seid ihr aber dran!
Ich wünsche mir Berichte über Zanderspinnen am Fluß, am See,... detailreich, genau erklärt, Köder, Zeiten, Strategie & Taktik, Gerät, Tipps, Geheimtipps,... mit vielen, vielen Fotos.

*Ich glaube, dass es ganz viele Leute gibt, die mit Jiggen, Faulenzen, Finesse-Methoden, GuFi-Angeln,... nix am Hut haben und die deswegen gar nicht mit Kunstködern auf Zander gehen, weil ja irgendwie im Raum ist, "das geht nur mit Gummi".


----------



## Ruti Island (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Hab den Beitrag der F&F auch gesehen und fand ihn sehr interessant. 

 Das Dekor vom Prototyp des "Zanderkönig" hat mir jedoch besser gefallen als das endgültige Modell.


----------



## Justsu (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Ich selbst habe mit dem nächtlichen wobbeln auf Zander kaum Erfahrung (2x im letzten Herbst erfolglos probiert), habe aber gelesen, dass das bei vielen die Methode der Wahl eben im Herbst/Winter ist und nicht im Sommer! Im Winter ist das Wasser sichtiger und daher verlagern sich die Beißzeiten in die Nacht hinein...so zumindets die Theorie... Da meine Zanderfänge bei uns immer ab Ende September/Oktober ziemlich eingebrochen sind, dachte ich im letzten Herbst endlich die Lösung gefunden zu haben, als ich einen Artikel über das nächtliche Zanderspinnfischen im Herbst gelesen hatte... Ergebnis siehe oben, obwohl zwei mal natürlich auch nicht repräsentativ ist... vielleicht greife ich das Thema diese Jahr nochmal auf...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Fr33 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Moin,

 super Bericht. Ich hab das auch noch dieses Jahr vor. Momentan ist aber die Mückenlage and Rhein und Main alles andere als Feierlich! 

 Ich bin Jahr für Jahr immer unerfolgreicher am Main/Rhein mit dem klassischen Gufieren. Klar bleibt mal was hängen - aber teils beschränlken sich die Bisse auf 1 pro 5 Std Angeln.... das ist hart.

 ich höre immer von Kollegen, die nachts mit der Kopflampe auf der Steinpackung rum krabbeln. Hab meist den Vater beim Spinnfischen dabei und dem kann man nicht mehr alles zumuten. Alte FRußball Verletzungen usw..

 Ich muss das aber mal mit den Wobblern usw. wieder aufrollen. Ich hab es bisher nur 2-3 mal nachts mit flachlaufenden Minnow (mit und ohne Geräschkappseln) versucht und leider keinen Biss bekommen.


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Interessanter Bericht, kati! #6 

Ich habe auch bereits einige Zander auf Wobbler gefangen, jedoch allesamt im Stillwasser. 

Ein Gewässer in dem ich gerne mal zum Wobbler greife ist ein sehr flacher, kleiner Weiher. Da ist das klassische Zandrangeln mit Gummifisch schwierig, weil man bei 50-70cm Wassertiefe recht wenig Absinkphase hat. 

Einen flachlaufenden Schwimm-Wobbler hingegen, kann man immer im fängigen Bereich präsentieren. Schöne Zander habe ich so vor allem Nachts fangen können:






An größeren, tieferen Stillgewässern sind meine Wobbler-Erfolge bislang eher überschaubar - warum, das weiß ich auch noch nicht so genau. 

Hin und wieder knallt aber schonmal einer drauf:


----------



## vermesser (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Meine Erfahrung (Am See) ist, dass das weitgehend so passt. Zeitweise fängt man damit weitaus mehr Zander, als mit klassischen Gummis, weil die eben nicht immer streng am Grund hocken. Dann beißen die bei 6 Meter Tiefe auch mal flach in knalliger Sonne bei 1,5m...das konnte ich kaum glauben.

Ich muss mich aber ins Zanderangeln noch mehr einarbeiten. Nicht mein Standard Zielfisch.


----------



## Purist (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Kleiner Tip am Rande: Wenn so mal gar nichts beißt, kann man den Wobbler auch mit Rucken in der Rutenspitze zwischen den Kurbelumdrehungen bewegen, das sorgt für deutlich stärkere Druckwellen. Wenn's auch noch ein schlanker Sinker ist, ist die Köderführung dann fast identisch zur klassischen Blinkerführung auf Zander.


----------



## Fr33 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Purist schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip am Rande: Wenn so mal gar nichts beißt, kann man den Wobbler auch mit Rucken in der Rutenspitze zwischen den Kurbelumdrehungen bewegen, das sorgt für deutlich stärkere Druckwellen. Wenn's auch noch ein schlanker Sinker ist, ist die Köderführung dann fast identisch zur klassischen Blinkerführung auf Zander.



Quasi zwischen dem einleiern mal antwitchen.... #6

 Ich hab immernoch so ne Wobbler-Blockade von Früher. Als noch mehr mit Spinner und Wobbler gefischt wurde - hab ich die einen oder anderen guten Wobbler versenkt. Darunter ein paar NilsMaster usw. Seit dem nehme ich dir eig nur, wenn ich quasi keinen Verluste einplanen muss.

 Aber ggf. lohnt gerade heut zu Tage mal ein Blick aus Aliexpress usw.


----------



## Angler9999 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Ich habe seit einige Jahren das Wobbeln wieder entdeckt, da hier doch eine sehr hohe Möglichkeit besteht verschiedene Fischarten optimal zu überlisten. So zu sage ein Allroundköder, wenn der Wobbler dann dem Gewässer angepasst ist.

Speziell kann ich für meine Gegend sagen und auch im Bereich fließendes Gewässer das Wobbler um die 10 cm so ziemlich alle Raubfische ansprechen, die aktiv jagen. Ob es Rapfen, Barsch, Hecht, Döbel oder Zander ist.











Jedoch muss man beim Wobbeln hinzufügen, das für jedes Gewässer ein anderer Wobbler notwendig sein kann. Verschiedene Tiefen und Gewichte sind hier ein Nachteil gegenüber zum Gummi. Aber es ist halt geil wenns rummst. Besonders Oberflächenbisse.


----------



## bacalo (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Danke für den sehr gelungen Beitrag Kathi!
Ergänzend möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass auch der Spätherbst eine klasse Zanderzeit ist. Besonders die Tage nach dem ersten Bodenfrost, wenn dann noch ein paar Regentage mit leicht steigendem Wasser dazukommen, dann marschieren die Kammschupper an den Steinschüttungen entlang. Die Bisse kommen zuweilen noch beim herausheben des Wobblers. Daher tausche ich in der Regel die vorhandenen Drillinge gegen die sehr scharfen Gamakatsu-Drillinge Nr. 1 bzw. 2 aus. Bei sehr steinigem Grund bzw. hoher Hängergefahr zwicke ich den in Zugrichtung zeigenden Haken des Drillings ab. Wobei die Gamakatsu-Drillinge bei einem Hänger dazu neigen, sich beim mehrfachen „schnalzen lassen" aufzubiegen.
Da mir das ausprobieren nicht so liegt, habe ich in meiner Wobblerkiste überwiegend den Husky-Jerk von Rapala in 12/14 cm und noch den einen oder anderen Nilsmaster (aus Holz, Modell ???, auf jeden alt und fängig). Der Husky-Jerk ist ein Suspender und geht bis zu 2 m in die Tiefe und gleitet ungemein locker wieder nach oben. Habe hier nicht wenige Bisse beim kontrollierten Schnur nachgeben (kurz den Bügel aufgemacht) versemmelt. Jedoch die Ereknntnis gewonnen, dass Väterchen Glasauge Interesse für meinen Husky hat J. Der Nilsmaster ist mein Favorit für die Oberfläche. Auch ich verwende ein transparentes monofiles Vorfach in den Stärken 0,40 – 0,60 mm.


----------



## jkc (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Hi, schön ausführlich beschrieben.#6




kati48268 schrieb:


> _Vorabveröffentlichung Anglerpraxis.de 8/16_
> *...*
> Fürs Zanderspinnen ist es jahreszeitlich auf die warmen Monate  begrenzt, Schonzeitende bis Herbstbeginn....
> 
> ...



Ganz wichtigen Vorteil in der Methode sehe ich in der Einhohlgeschwindigkeit, gerade im Winter. Ich kann viel langsamer fischen als beim Jiggen oder Faulenzen mit Gufi. Teilweise lasse ich mir pro Meter Schnureinzug über 2 Sekunden Zeit, anfangs musste ich mich da regelrecht konzentrieren / zwingen so langsam zu kurbeln.


Grüße JK


----------



## kati48268 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Justsu schrieb:


> ...habe aber gelesen, dass das bei vielen die Methode der Wahl eben im Herbst/Winter ist und nicht im Sommer! ...


Ich spreche in dem Bericht ja vom Kanal und der Steinpackung. Da ist auf jeden Fall der Sommer die Zeit zum Wobbeln!
Man kann im Herbst richtig beobachten, wie Barsche und Zander immer tiefer an der Packung stehen/jagen, wohl weil die Futterfische nach unten wandern.
Ob da tief Nachts dann doch noch oben was geht, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, für mich ist diese Methode eine Sommerangelegenheit.



Fr33 schrieb:


> ...aber die Mückenlage and Rhein und Main alles andere als Feierlich! ...


War gestern noch kurz Fotos machen am Kanal, die haben mich quasi aufgefressen.



Fr33 schrieb:


> ... hab ich die einen oder anderen guten Wobbler versenkt. ...


Mit etwas Erkunden, wo wie tief, welcher Wobbler passt, bzw. wie lange darf der Sinker absacken, sind Hänger kein Problem. Ich hab so gut wie gar keine, jedenfalls 0 Verluste.
Ganz im Gegenteil zur Gummiangelei!


----------



## kati48268 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



bacalo schrieb:


> ... dass auch der Spätherbst eine klasse Zanderzeit ist. Besonders die Tage nach dem ersten Bodenfrost, wenn dann noch ein paar Regentage mit leicht steigendem Wasser dazukommen, dann marschieren die Kammschupper an den Steinschüttungen entlang. ...


Aufgenommen! Werd's mal auch später im jahr probieren.

Und ja, der Husky-Herk ist klasse. Bei den größeren Modellen geht er auch auch schon ordentlich runter. Da muss man Zuggeschwindigkeit gut anpassen und Pausen einlegen.


----------



## vermesser (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Was mich allerdings wundert, dass diese Methode hier so explizit für Zander gepriesen wird. Die Kanäle und kanalisierten Flüsse, die ich kenne, werden quasi analog auf Hecht beangelt und auch gefangen. Daher würde ich immer Stahl vor machen.

Oder haben eure Kanäle keine Hechte?


----------



## Fr33 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Ich lese was Main/ Rhein angeht bei der nächtlichen  Wobblei eig ausschließlich von Zanderfängen.....Wenn dann noch am Haupstrom gewobbelt wird (sofern es die Strömung zulässt), dann sind Hechte eher die Ausnahme...


----------



## kati48268 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

@jkc
"... bloß nicht so hektisch zappelnd...:q
Passt glaube ich nicht zum nachfolgenden Bild oder?"
Hast Recht, der Azuki zappelt schon ordentlich.
Manche andere Schwimmwobbler im Bild ebenso.
Wenn man vor'm Regal steht, sind die Laufeigenschaften nicht immer ersichtlich, wenn man das Dingens nicht schon irgendwoher kennt.
Und Schwarze sind doch recht selten im Laden.

Bleibe aber dabei, Flankend ist eindeutig besser!



vermesser schrieb:


> Oder haben eure Kanäle keine Hechte?


Hier im DEK quasi nicht.
In Häfen, Alten Fahrten, etc., ok, da werden ab und an mal welche gefangen, in der Fahrt an der Steinschüttung wahr ich auch schon mal dabei, aber das hat eher was von Lottogewinn.
Was Beifang angeht, betrifft das hier Barsche und Rapfen.
Und 'nen Aal auf Wobbler (regulär genommen!) hatte mein Kumpel mal.


----------



## Snâsh (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Super Bericht! :m

Kann auch aus eigener Erfahrung von einem sehr Interessanten Tag erzählen (Vorgestern)

Geangelt wurde im Main. Wundervolle Stelle mit langer Sandbank Unterwasser in den Strom. Zuerst mit Gufis alles abgeklopft (Strömungs zugewandte Seite liegt leider ein Baum..... hab ich gemerkt #q) auf der anderen Seite 2x Hammer bisse versemmelt.
Dann mit nem Wobbler losgelegt ( 6cm Barsch-Dekor/Tiefläufer) 
Direkt auf der Sandbank einen kleinen Rapfen und etliche Barsche als Nachläufer.
Anschließend (19:00) auf der anderen Seite der Sandbank direkt vor den Füßen einen Hammerbiss gehabt.
Der Fisch zog unbremsbar Stromab und nach knapp 1 Stunde hab ich den Kampf dann leider verloren. (auch mal festgestellt das es dicke Welse im Main gibt.) 
Mit dem UL-Takle hat man da leider keine Chance
Nächstes mal bekomme ich auch den raus :q

Lg Rooooobert


----------



## GandRalf (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



> *Der Zanderkönig*
> 
> Fisch & Fang, bzw. Löckchen Birger Domeyer, hat zusammen mit  Gregor Barbiaz von Hybrida einen Wobbler gezielt für diese Zanderangelei  entwickelt; Vorstellung im aktuellen Heft & DVD 8/16,
> Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxDCmURJP_M
> ...



1. Charge (1500 Stk.) ausverkauft!


----------



## Korallenplaty (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Wirklich gut, ich bin ja auch mehr oder weniger reiner Zanderangler am Kanal, angle jedoch fast nur mit Köderfisch. 

Das klassische Gufi-Angeln bereitet mir einfach nicht so viel Freude, am meisten hasse ich Hänger dabei. 

Wenn ich mal die Spinnrute in die Hand nehme, dann benutze ich meistens Rigs und Spinner auf Barsch. Das Wobblerfischen aber hört sich für mich nach einer echt interessanten Alternative an.
Ich werde das definitiv mal Abends besonders im Winter in den Steinschüttungen probieren, klasse, bei mir am DHK gibt es so gut wie keine Spundwände.

Ich habe schon überlegt, ob ich mir den von F&F angepriesenen Wobbler bestelle. Muss mir eh mal neue kaufen weil ich lediglich ein paar billige Messeeinkäufe besitze


----------



## Purist (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Quasi zwischen dem einleiern mal antwitchen.... #6



Das kannst du schon extremer machen. Beispiel Sinker: Warte ab bis er in Bodennähe ist (abzählen), dann reißt du ihn per Rute um die 50cm nach oben (im Gegensatz zu Gufis spürst du heftige Vibrationen bis in die Rute), dann senkst du die Rute und holst die Schnur ein und sofort wieder die Rute hochreißen, wie beim jiggen. Vorteile: Heftige Druckwellen und der Wobbler bewegt sich ohne Bodenkontakt recht langsam mit Säbelzahnmuster vorwärts. Damit kann man selbst im Sommer bei Sonnenschein in der Mittagszeit Zander an die Drillinge locken, tiefere Stellen sollte man aber schon anvisieren.



Fr33 schrieb:


> Aber ggf. lohnt gerade heut zu Tage mal ein Blick aus Aliexpress usw.



Schau nach den X-Rap Nachbauten (Angler9999 hat die passenden Fotos reingestellt), die sind für die Methode ideal. Wenn die Zander jedoch gerade auf Kleinfische stehen, wird's schwieriger, ich nehme dann auch mal einen Spro Ikiru Jerk in 65mm.


----------



## Michael_05er (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Auch von mir ein Dank für den schönen Artikel. Im Grunde beschreibst Du meine Lieblingstechnik auf Zander am Rhein. Ich hab allerdings bisher immer erst im Herbst gut gefangen und nicht im Sommer. Ich vermute aber, dass das daran liegt, dass ich morgens früh raus muss und im Sommer nicht bis Mitternacht angeln kann. Ich freu mich immer auf die Zeitumstellung, dann geht die Nachtwobbelei los  Bei uns gibt es eine Ecke am Rhein, da verläuft unter Wasser in Ufernähe eine Kante, an der der Grund um knapp 1m abfällt. Dort ziehen im dunkeln die Zander entlang und rauben meist sehr oberflächennah. Ich hab es schon erlebt, dass ich im Mondschein die Oberflächenkräuselung (sah aus wie Kraut) über 50m stromaufwärts habe kommen sehen - da wird man kribbelig!



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich lese was Main/ Rhein angeht bei der nächtlichen Wobblei eig ausschließlich von Zanderfängen.....Wenn dann noch am Haupstrom gewobbelt wird (sofern es die Strömung zulässt), dann sind Hechte eher die Ausnahme...


Da habe ich im Mainzer Bereich am Rhein allerdings andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Mein größter Hecht (92cm) und der erste Meter eines Angelkumpels haben beide deutlich nach Sonnenuntergang gebissen.

 Bei der Ausrüstung kann ich nur eine Rolle mit niedriger Übersetzung empfehlen. Wenn man im dunkeln am Wasser steht und es an der Oberfläche raubt ist es sehr schwer, langsam und gleichmäßig zu kurbeln. Eine 1:6-Übersetzung ist dann kontraproduktiv 

 Ich habe verschiedene Wobbler im Einsatz. Ein paar UV-Aktive Rapala X-RAP in gelb oder pink, ein paar MaxRap, men Liebling ist ein DAM Snake Diver in schwarz, dem ich eine neue Tauchschaufel verpassen musste. Aber auch auf den Ugly Duckling 12s Jointed hab ich schon gefangen, das ist mein am flachsten laufender Wobbler. Der ist ganz dicht unter bzw. schon eher an der Oberfläche.

 Den Zanderkönig-Wobbler kenne ich nicht, hab nur im Netz ein Teaser-Video gesehen. Ich finde 22 Euro aber recht knackig, das ist doppelt so viel wie meine Nachtwobbler im allgemeinen gekostet haben.

 Grüße,
 Michael


----------



## AnglerPSF (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Sehr interessanter Bericht!
Habe auch schon seit längerem vor die Methode mal ausgiebiger zu probieren.

Den Zanderkönig habe ich hier tatsächlich bereits liegen, leider noch nicht dazu gekommen ihn zu testen, sollte aber dieses Wochenende drin sein!
Er fühlt sich auf jeden Fall sehr wertig an und sieht klasse aus. Ob er den Preis wert ist muss jeder selbst entscheiden.

Werde dann kurz berichten, wenn ich ihn getestet habe!


----------



## fischbär (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Also generell ist das Wobbeln eine tolle Ergänzung zu Gufis. Aus meiner Betrachtung heraus, fängt man erheblich mehr, wenngleich sich meine Gummizander an einer Hand abzählen lassen. Die Wobbelzander nicht. Kann aber daran liegen, dass ich ein Nachtmensch bin und nachts einfach Wobblerzeit ist.
Ich persönlich bevorzuge Flachläufer ganz nah am Ufer. Ich habe noch NIE einen Zanderbiss auf Wobller in mehr als 4 m Abstand zum Elbufer bekommen. Und ich werfe immer auch mal Richtung Strommitte (völlig sinnlos abends...). Evtl. sieht es mit einem Sinker anders aus! Muss ich mal probieren, wenn ich einen billigen finde.
Für die Oberfläche habe ich exzellente Ergebnisse mit kleinen hochfrequent laufenden Spro Power Catchers gemacht, die eigentlich eher Barsche locken. Ebenfalls top sind kleine Minnows. Sobald der Köder die 10 cm Marke knackt, werden die Bisse weniger, finde ich. Das dürfte immer auch auf den Bestand an Zander ankommen.
Auf jeden Fall sind Storm Thunderstick (auch gut für Rapfen) und Salmo Perch hervorragend.
Aktuell nehme ich aber viel Chinakram. Ich bin jetzt aber auch bei weitem kein Zanderpapst, fange vielleicht so ca. 4 Stück aktuell pro Monat (und esse einen). Schau mal in den ELBE Thread im PLZ 3 Bereich. Letzten Winter hat BOB da riesig viele Monsterzander gezogen. Auch im Winter. Der hat mit zumindest eine Weile (wenn ich mich korrekt erinnere) mit dem Fox Rage Slick Stick in Midnight geangelt.

Was den Zanderkönig angeht wäre hier meine Meinung:
Ich war sehr enttäuscht, als ich das Video auf der F&F DVD gesehen habe! Die "Entwicklung" bestand im Prinzip daraus, dass der Herr von Hybrida sich ein Holzfischchen geschnitzt hat und sie ein paar verschiedene Bleiverteilungen und Bleigewichte getestet haben. Tauchlippe etc. wurde nie groß rumexperimentiert.
Zudem ist es ein Gusswobbler mit festem Blei. Dafür sind fast 30 Euro mit Versand eine *Frechheit*! Gerade an der Steinpackung will man nicht zu viel Lärm machen, weshalb stabile weite Würfe ein Plus sind. Man bekommt mittlerweile Chinawobbler für 1 Euro mit verschiebbarem Gewicht!
Was die Größe angeht, so ist er mir ehrlich gesagt etwas zu groß.
Und was das Laufverhalten angeht: das ist ja wohl ein Witz! Kein Mensch weiß, wie genau die Wobbler laufen müssen um Zander zu fangen! Nehmen wir mal drei Klassiker auf Zander:

Bomber Long A: rollt fast nur
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jw2fTEhSXL4

Slick Stick: Flankt sehr stark und rollt etwas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6NyTRoGNds&list=PLh3jETUrHJp6O3qaZ_yPVK4ub1LYbLWDs

Salmo Perch: Flankt und rollt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Q9uq3RN9cg

Aha. Wie kann es sein, dass der Zanderkönig jetzt genau den richtigen Lauf für Zander trifft? Vom Lauf her entspricht er in etwa einem Bomber Long A.
Interessant auch: im Video wird immer wieder hervorgehoben, dass der Zanderwobbler sehr hochfrequent laufen muss, und dass sie die physikalischen Gesetze austricksen um das zu erreichen. Davon abgesehen, dass ich im Testbecken nicht den Eindruck hatte, dass das Ding höherfrequent fläuft, als der Fox Wobbler (?) der vorher Birgers Liebling war.
Die Sache wird aber noch mysteriöser, wenn man sich mal anschaut, dass es ja schonmal einen Zanderwobbler von Hybrida gab, nämlich den Lieblingsköder Wobbler. Der ist vom gleichen Herrn entwickelt, angeblich auch das Nonplusultra für Zander, aber deutlich kürzer und läuft Zitat "Sein Laufverhalten lässt sich am besten mit den Worten "lebendig" und  "mittel-aggressiv“ beschreiben. Etwas technischer ausgedrückt sagt man:  er hat eine mittelstarke Amplitude und eine mittlere Frequenz.". Aha. Tja, na da fragt man sich, wie das jetzt mit dem Zanderkönig zusammenpasst.
Ist der LK Wobbler jetzt besser oder der Zanderkönig?

Tja, und ich denke, da kommen wir der Sache nämlich nahe: es ist nicht so wichtig, was man für einen Wobbler fischt! Solange der flach läuft und nicht zu rießig oder winzig ist, beißt der Zander drauf.

Insbesondere finde ich die Holofolie sinnlos. Nachts existiert überhaupt keine konzentrierte Lichtquelle, die Blitze erzeugen könnte, wofür Silber ja sonst genutzt wird. Und in dem Falle wirken Silberfolien eher tarnend (schon mal überlegt, warum Fische silbern sind? Bestimmt nicht um aufzufallen!).

Ich hätte es besser gefunden, wenn sie einen preiswerteren Wobbler produziert hätten und nicht so ein Edelteil. Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich einen bestellt und werde hier sicher berichten, wie sehr er anderen Wobblern überlegen ist, oder eben nicht.


----------



## Andal (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



fischbär schrieb:


> Was den Zanderkönig angeht wäre hier meine Meinung:
> Ich war sehr enttäuscht, als ich das Video auf der F&F DVD gesehen habe! Die "Entwicklung" bestand im Prinzip daraus, dass der Herr von Hybrida sich ein Holzfischchen geschnitzt hat und sie ein paar verschiedene Bleiverteilungen und Bleigewichte getestet haben. Tauchlippe etc. wurde nie groß rumexperimentiert.
> Zudem ist es ein Gusswobbler mit festem Blei. *Dafür sind fast 30 Euro mit Versand eine Frechheit!*



Aber ein Bombengeschäft. Die 1. Auflage mit 1.500 Stück ist ausverkauft. Da ist es doch wurscht, wie der läuft und fängt, oder nicht!?


----------



## bonobo (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

EIn schöner Bericht. Was mir bei Deinen Berichten immer gefällt, sind die Auflockerungen durch Bilder und Videos. Schade, dass nur am Kanal getestet wurde.
Für die anderen Gewässer kamen nun schon viele und sehr sehr gute Beiträge. Habe mich ständig beim Kopfnicken erwischt. Toller Thread.
Ich finde Zanderangeln im Dunkeln nicht schwer, soweit er da ist. Das erkennt man schnell - wie michael_05 schreibt. Zander zeigt sich in der Nacht mit Schnappen/Ploppen an der Oberfläche. An meinen Angelstellen auch durchaus Mitten im Buhnenfeld. Dann heißt es den flachsten Flachläufer - besser noch einen Popper - zu wässern. Je flacher der Wobbler läuft, desto höher die Chance, dass auch mal weiter entfernt ein Zander beißt.
Zander ist kein Geschwindigkeitsjäger wie der Hecht, er ist ein Verfolgungsjäger, wartet bis das "Opfer" möglichst wenig Ausweichchancen hat. Daher beißen sie immer in der Absinkphase beim Guffieren und beim Wobbeln kurz vor Land. Beim absoluten Flachläufer/Popper kann der "Fisch" nach oben nicht entweichen und der Biss kommt auch mal Mitten im Buhnenfeld. 


> Dann kommen sie Abends in der  Dämmerung auf die Steinpackung rauf


 Sie schwimmen dennoch grundnah und nicht im Freiwasser. Wenn er nicht beide Drillinge im Maul hat, so hängt er stets am Vorderen. Er kann also nur von unten kommen.

Das mit den längeren Ruten kann ich nicht voll unterstreichen, hängt von der Angelstelle ab. Der Köder sollte so spät wie möglich aus dem Wasser genommen werden. Da können längere Ruten hinderlich sein. 
Ist natürlich eine Frage, welchen Köder man dran hat. So einen 22 Euro Wobbler würde ich auch früher rausheben. Solche Köder brauche ich nicht. Farbe, Musterung, Preis sind dem Zander egal. Hat nur einen Vorteil. Sieht schöner aus auf dem Foto danach.

Was ich aber empfehlen kann...schlanke Wobbler.


----------



## kati48268 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Ganz im Ernst: 
ganz unabhängig davon ob der Wobbler gut ist oder nicht, finde ich (berufsbedingt) gut gemachtes Marketing klasse. Und in diesem Fall ist es excellent, so platziert man hochpreisige Produkte am Markt.
Funktioniert ja auch bestens, wie man sieht.


----------



## Purist (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Also bei mir ist nichts davon angekommen ?! |rolleyes



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Zählmethode funktioniert aber mit allen sinkenden Ködern, auch mit Spinnern,.
> Ein fluo-gelber Mepps in Gr. 3 od. 4 ist im trüben Wasser oder wenn man  mehr Druck als bei einem Wobbler haben will, ein brauchbarer  Zanderköder!
> Nur von Blinkern halte ich wenig, wenn es auf die Hundszähne geht.



Diese Aussagen haben mich allerdings auch derart stutzig gemacht, vor allem der letzte Satz, dass ich beim Thema Modellauswahl auf Durchzug geschaltet habe. Den Zanderwobbler gibt's nicht, aber es gibt viele Blinkermodelle die sehr gut Zander fangen. In der Regel ist das wie bei Wobblern: lang gestreckt, nicht zu groß, außer bei den kleinsten Modellen.
Bei den Spinnern ist die Farbe in der Dämmerung/im dunkeln egal, die Marke auch (solange sie laufen), tagsüber klappt's auch mit silber. Die von dir erwähnte Größe passt jedoch perfekt zu meinen Erfahrungen. #h


----------



## kati48268 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Purist schrieb:


> ...Bei den Spinnern ist die Farbe in der Dämmerung/im dunkeln egal, die Marke auch (solange sie laufen), tagsüber klappt's auch mit silber.


Nun, _ich_ sehe in der Dämmerung zumindest einen gelben Blinker am Besten, da sollte es denen mit den Katzenaugen ähnlich gehen.
Spinner wähle ich nur, wenn die Kanal mal trübe ist (hier selten), ich also mehr über Druckwellen locken will. Trotzdem bilde ich mir ein, dass Farbwahl Auswirkungen hat.

Aber so ein Artikel (egal wo und von wem) ist die Meinung _eines_ Autors, keine Neufestlegung der Naturgesetze, und gerade in einem Forum wie hier soll es eine Diskussionsgrundlage sein, damit alle von den Meinungen und Erfahrungen der Anderen profitieren können.



Purist schrieb:


> ...aber es gibt viele Blinkermodelle die sehr gut Zander fangen...


Und da bitte mehr Informationen, bin gespannt!

Am Kanal an der Schüttung (und darum geht es in meinen Beschreibungen) sehe ich keine Vorteile bei Blinkern. Wurfweite ist ja quasi egal, wenn ich parallel zum Ufer werfe und laufe, dann brauch ich auf einer bestimmten Strecke halt ein paar Würfe mehr um sie abzufischen.
Ausserdem halte ich dort einen Köder für besser, wenn ich ihn ohne erhöhtes Hängerrisiko (auch) sehr langsam führen kann und er dann trotzdem noch genügend reizt.

OT: Bin zugegebenermaßen aber auch generell kein großer Blinkerfreund; beim Hecht ja, am Sbirolino für Forellen auch, für alle anderen (Süsswasser-)Räuber gibt es m.M.n. bessere Köder.


----------



## fischbär (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Das mit der Wurfweite ist tricky. Gerade bei uns ist das Laufen am Ufer mit Geräuschen verbunden, weil man über die Steine der Packung schreitet und die sich bewegen. Man will also optimalerweise nicht an so vielen Stellen ans Wasser gehen. Daher ist mir persönlich die Wurfweite schon wichtig. Zudem verliert man mit jedem Stellenwechsel einen bestimmten Zeitbetrag. Und der geht von der Dauer des Köders im Wasser ab. Muss man sich da jedes Mal durch hohes Unkraut kämpfen, bin ich für jeden Meter den er weiter fliegt dankbar. Auch um im Winter die Sandbänke in der Buhne mitzunehmen. Mit so einem Kurzwurfköder wie dem XRap ist das nicht so geil.


----------



## Gufierer (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

offtopic


----------



## -MW- (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Geiler Bericht Kati!#6 Heftig das so n 22.- Zanderwobbler dank Marketing direkt ausverkauft wird :q...hätte mir mal einfallen können#c

 Fische auch gerne mit Wobblern auf Zander, hauptsächlich hab ich damit angefangen weil jeder mit Gummi s los zieht und das mit Hängern an den Steinpackungen nervt mega....besonders im Dunkeln neu zu knoten fuckte mega ab. 

 Mit Wobblern passiert das nicht im Dunkeln...Habe so auch endlich meine lang ersehnten Zander am Rhein gefangen...und zuvor rauben gehört.
 Das aber auch mit Blinkern und Spinnern nachts gefangen wird -wie hier Snatch schrieb- hab ich so auch noch nicht gehört, aber werde es sicherlich probieren!

 Geiles Thema! VG


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Auf schlanke Blinker und Spinner (bevorzugt in gold) hatte ich am Kanal auch schon viele Zander...auch zur kalten Jahreszeit. Damit hab ich früher gerade im Herbst viel geangelt. Wobbler nutze ich ungern...wenn man mal einen Hänger hat geht viel Geld flöten.

Das mit dem seitlichen Werfen mach ich auch. Sehe aber immer wieder Angler, die möglichst weit in den Kanal reindonnern nach dem Motto "Je weiter, desto besser"....fast immer verlorene Zeit.


----------



## Purist (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und da bitte mehr Informationen, bin gespannt!



Schlanke Modelle (Mefo Blinker), 10cm maximal, eher weniger. Ich greife da nur zu Klassikern von Abu (Toby), sind kostengünstig und sind in unterschiedlichen Blechstärken verfügbar. Ich bevorzuge die dünnsten (7g oder 12g z.B.) weil die sich am besten bewegen, auch mit dem kleinsten Effzett klappt's gut, ebenso: 8g Effzett (halber Twin), noch nie ausprobiert aber gewiss auch fängig: Profiblinker.



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ausserdem halte ich dort einen Köder für besser, wenn ich ihn ohne erhöhtes Hängerrisiko (auch) sehr langsam führen kann und er dann trotzdem noch genügend reizt.



Deswegen führe ich sie entweder zupfend oder wie einen Jig, da hat man quasi gar keine Hänger. 



kati48268 schrieb:


> OT: Bin zugegebenermaßen aber auch generell kein großer Blinkerfreund; beim Hecht ja, am Sbirolino für Forellen auch, für alle anderen (Süsswasser-)Räuber gibt es m.M.n. bessere Köder.



Für mich ist jeder Kunstköder gut, wenn ich ihn richtig zu führen weiß und er auch Räuber an den Haken bringt. Daher taugen Blinker auch gut für Zander und Barsch.


----------



## Fr33 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

In den alten PB Videos haben die beiden auch Zander auf die PB Blinker gefangen. Sollte also klappen..... 

Zum Thema Farben bei den Wobblern. Da bin ich inzwischen auch dabei, dass es Nachts weniger drauf ankommt. Die einen schwören auf schwarze Wobbler und fangen.... andere nehmen weisse und fangen. Dann wieder welche grüne oder neongelbe....

Denke es kommt einfach auf die Druckwellen usw. an.


----------



## fischbär (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Gerade gefunden: dagegen ist alles was wir hier in Deutschland machen Kinderkram:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKU0ex2yN7s

Da reicht der fluogelbe Blinker vertikal und ab geht die Luzi.


----------



## Andal (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Na ja, mit so einem bescheidenen Angelnachen, wäre mir aber auch mehr geholfen, als mit einem überteuerten Wobbler. 

Ich bleib jetzt aber trotzdem bei den Chebus. Habs heute mal wieder mit allerlei Wobblern versucht, leider erfolglos. Teilweise geht es hier gegen das Ufer so flach her, dass sie, auch Flachläufer, pausenlos in den steinigen Grund laufen. Das hat es nicht gebracht und das bringt es (mir!) auch nicht.


----------



## Fr33 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Glaube die hätten bei dem Walleye Loch auch mit den Bananenschalen am Jig gefangen......


----------



## fischbär (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Andal schrieb:


> Habs heute mal wieder mit allerlei Wobblern versucht, leider erfolglos.



Ja gib's auf. Ohne Zanderkönig wird das nix :m


----------



## Jose (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...Nur von Blinkern halte ich wenig, wenn es auf die Hundszähne geht.
> ...



halte ich für einen fehler.
zum einen sind die in hakeligem gelände sehr gut zu führen, zum anderen ists ein quasi unbekannter köder, jedenfalls in fisch-kreisen.

ohne blinker ist zwar nicht fahrlässig - aber eine vergebene gute chance.

leider zu profi aber tight line:
immerhin 60er mit 2,2kg.









PS. vergessen: sehr schöner artikel, kati #6


----------



## glavoc (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Petri zum geblinkertem Rhein-Zander Jose! (ganz so besch...en scheint der Rhein ja nich zu sein)#6:m


----------



## Jose (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

naja, ist schon was her :m
geht aber heute noch, besonders nach dieser hochwasser-verlängerten "schonzeit".


----------



## ayron (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



-MW- schrieb:


> Geiler Bericht Kati!#6 Heftig das so n 22.- Zanderwobbler dank Marketing direkt ausverkauft wird :q...hätte mir mal einfallen können#c
> 
> Fische auch gerne mit Wobblern auf Zander, hauptsächlich hab ich damit angefangen weil jeder mit Gummi s los zieht und das mit Hängern an den Steinpackungen nervt mega....besonders im Dunkeln neu zu knoten fuckte mega ab.
> 
> ...


Denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun,  zumindest viele Spinnangler. Da kommt Werbung und moeglichst viele Bilder mit Fischen gut an [emoji57] 

Fuer vertrauen ist der so mancher bereit jeden Preis zu zahlen! 
M. M. genau das gleiche mit den HR Ruten.  Die sind gehyped und dann auch hier im Board wieder verkloppt worden

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI U8825-1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kati48268 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Muss mal eben zwischendurch loswerden, dass ich begeistert bin, was hier (nach nur einem Tag) für Ansichten, Geschichten & Erfahrungen kommen.
Vielen Dank! #6


----------



## Jose (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

kati, weißt du was das beste an artikeln wie deinem ist?
dass man was lernen kann - ist klar, isses aber nicht. das wirklich gute ist: das animiert.

bin jetzt ganz wach und will mal wieder nach langer gummi- und kick-back-zeit bei dem hohen lästig-pegel in den buhnen, im flachen ein bisschen wobbeln. war mir ziemlich aus dem focus gerutscht.


ein appetit-macher-trööt ( bis auf das erschreckende letzte bild :m :m :m)


----------



## kati48268 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Da hatte ich eine unglaublich lange Schneider-Zeit hinter mir, in den heimischen Threads wurd das schon so etwas wie ein running gag.
Das Foto war als Ansage an all die Lästerer gemacht. |rotwerden

Der Bursche knallte mir übrigens auf einen 17cm-Real Jerk mit einer Wucht, die absolut erstaunlich für einen Zander war.
Hatte zwar nur 65/67cm rum, aber war moppelfett.

Aber danke #h


----------



## Calwyn (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Ich hab das mittlerweile mal am Main probiert (1x  ), war damit aber nicht erfolgreich - weiter probieren. Habe aber Fische beobachtet, die Stromauf vor dem Ufer zugange waren. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit ufernah stromauf zu fischen? Mit dem Wobbler wird es nichts, weil die Strömung zu stark ist und weiter stromauf geht nicht, weil Bäume/Buschwerk den Weg zum Fluss versperren.

Genialer Bericht übrigens, Danke dafür!


----------



## lute (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Mal so am rande, da hier häufiger die mückenplage dieses jahr angesprochen wurde, auch ich habe dieses jahr erfahrung mit den Biestern gemacht. Besogt euch ein mittel mit dem wirkstoff deet, mindestens 30% deet sollten enthalten sein. Ich konnte meine stichfrequenz von über 10 stichen die stunde mit dem zeug auf 0,00 stiche pro nacht reduzieren. Neben ein paar ködern, das einzige gute was aus amerika kommt.

Zum wobblern, ich habe damit irgendwie keinen erfolg, mein angelpartner hingegen schon. Wenn wir mit gufis am abschneidern sind zückt er einen wobbler und holt doch noch einen zander raus. Auch am tage. Die bisse bekommt er kurz vor der steinschüttung.


----------



## Fr33 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Antibrumm Forte...... glaube von Autan das Tropical hat auch Deet drinne. Das normale Autan bzw. der Wirkstoff Icaridin ist auch okey - aber bei weitem nicht so wirksam und muss öfters erneut auftragen werden. 

Deet ist halt nicht ohne.... Allergiker usw. werden damit nicht klar kommen. ist schon heftig das Zeug. Auch Preislich....


----------



## lute (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Das stimmt, Deet ist nicht ohne, im Nacken und im Gesicht brennt es bei mir auch die ersten 10 Minuten wie Aftershave nach einer schlechten Rasur. Ist mir aber immer noch lieber als hunderte von Mücken, welche meine Konzentration komplett auf sich ziehen, obwohl ich diese grade in der Dunkelheit zu 100% dem Köder wittmen muss.


----------



## fischbär (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Eieiei seid ihr Mädchen...


----------



## madball80 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

finde den Preis für den Zanderkönig auch happig...

aber die geringe Lauftiefe wäre passend für die Weiher in denen ich angele... 

hast sonst noch jemand Empfehlungen für etwas günstigere Modelle, die auch top Laufen und nur eine ähnlich geringe Lauftiefe haben?


----------



## jkc (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

https://www.wlure.com/products/fishing-lure-minnow-m616?variant=16517282310

Bomber Long A Jointed in 12cm und Rapala J13 lassen sich langsam geführt auch so flach fischen und fangen super.

Grüße JK


----------



## Fr33 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



fischbär schrieb:


> Eieiei seid ihr Mädchen...



Du bist eingeladen auf ne Runde am Rhein - am besten ne Windstille Ecke :vik:

Aber sag danach nicht, wir hätten dich nicht gewarnt. :q

Ggf auch nen Vorschlag für nen Zanderewobbler ist der Clackin Minnow von Rapala. An steil gehaltener Rute lässt der sich schön hoch führen.....

http://www.rapala.com/rapala/lures/clackin-series/clackin-minnowandreg/Clackin+Minnow.html


----------



## -MW- (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Dachte die "Jointed" Wobbler sind eher gut für Waller??
 auf jeden Fall sollte man keine Mono nehmen für s Wobblerfischen, bzw. die Würfe sehr genau plazieren, ist erstmal ein Baum erwischt, bekommt man den Köder mit Mono nicht mehr raus

 "Antibrumm" hilft bei mir auch super gegen die Mücken/Zecken
 @Fr33... es kam mir so vor als wären am Main nicht so viele Moskitos unterwegs wie am Rhein


----------



## jkc (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



-MW- schrieb:


> Dachte die "Jointed" Wobbler sind eher gut für Waller??
> ...



Hi, noch nie einen Wallerbiss drauf gehabt, obwohl ich wenn Wobbler ca. 90% der Zeit Jointedmodelle fische. Hecht und Zander stehen jedenfalls drauf.#6

Grüße JK


----------



## Fr33 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Das kann sein - war letztes WE mal in der Ecke Seligenstadt / Hainburg am Main... da war fast gar nix an Mücken.

Aber nicht umsonst sagt man ja auch "Rhein Schnake" .... dort ist sehr heftig.....


----------



## lute (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Zum Zanderkönig möchte ich anmerken, dass ich mir diesen geleistet habe.
Negativ aufgefallen sind mir die Hügel am Rücken, welche fast schon zu groß sind, um sie als Unebenheiten im Lack zu tollerieren.
Desweiteren ist der rote Punkt bei meinem Exemplar sehr unsauber aufgetragen und an der Stelle befindet sich eine Kerbe. Das wirk nach schnell hingekleckster Massenproduktion. Auf den linken Seite ist deutlich mehr Farbe als auf der rechten, in Real ist es noch wesentlich besser erkennbar als auf dem Foto.

Desweiteren ist die Länge von 11cm gelogen, mein Exemplar kratzt ganz knapp an den 12cm.

Für einen Wobbler dieser Preisklasse ist das sehr schwach, ich habe einen fehlerfreien Köder erwartet.



Ansonsten macht er was er soll, ob er fangen kann, werde ich das erste mal den kommenden Freitag testen.


----------



## fischbär (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Komme von ersten Vergleichsfischen zurück. Bomber Long A in schwarz gegen Schneidrk... äh Zanderkönig. Wir waren zu zweit an einer sehr guten Buhne. Auf ZK einen harten Biss, der nicht hängen blieb. Zudem ein Nachläufer. Schade. Das war es dann in 4 Stunden. Bomber ebenfalls einige Bisse und einer der fast gelandet werden konnte. Wir haben faktisch in den raubenden Zandern gestanden, aber die Tage ist es echt nicht leicht.
Was man sagen muss: Gut ist definitiv die Möglichkeit den ZK super langsam zu fischen. Zudem fliegt er weit, was aber am stolzen 20g Gewicht legen dürfte. Ist schon ein dicker Mops mit ordentlich Klatsch beim Aufschlag. Er hat in den 4h nur zwei mal das Vorfach mit dem vorderen Haken erwischt,  was sehr gut ist. 
Insgesamt erinnert er vom Lauf an Bomber und Co und insgesamt auch super stark dem Rapala BX Minnow. Aktion, Lauf, leise, abgeflacht, langsam zu fischen, Spiegelfolie. 
Wenn Licht in der nähe ist, blinkert er sehr schön. Aber ohne Licht in der Natur dürfte die Folie eher tarnen gegenüber zB schwarz oder weiß.
Der Auftrieb sind allerdings nur knapp 2g. Das bedeutet, dass er schon auch mal tiefer gezogen werden kann, und ich hatte 4 Hänger. Zum Glück lösbar. Das sollte man aber bedenken. Bomber steigt schneller.
Bisher also ein völlig gewöhnlicher Wobbler für einen stolzen Preis. Was Farbe etc. angeht, ja mein Gott, ist Handarbeit. Den Zander interessiert der Fleck nachts eh nicht. Fängt nur Angler


----------



## jkc (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



fischbär schrieb:


> ... Gut ist definitiv die Möglichkeit den ZK super langsam zu fischen. Zudem fliegt er weit, was aber am stolzen 20g Gewicht legen dürfte.... Er hat in den 4h nur zwei mal das Vorfach mit dem vorderen Haken erwischt,  was sehr gut ist. ...



Hi, das spricht mich alles sehr gut an, habe mich schon oft über die paar Gramm geärgert die der weit verbreitete Zanderwobbler auf die Wage bringt. Kann der Wurfweiten-technisch wohl mit dem (mir oft zu tief laufenden) 12cm X-Rap mithalten?
Schaufel ist ja scheinbar auch noch dran.

Grüße JK


----------



## fischbär (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Jepp, aber schau Dir auch den bx minnow an. Billiger und im Prinzip fast das gleiche.


----------



## jkc (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Jo, danke für den Hinweis, gibt´s aber ja nur in max. 10cm und ist auch recht leicht - der dürfte wurfweitenmäßig gegen die X-Raps keine Chance haben.

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## Fr33 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Meine Lieblingswobbler gibts leider nicht mehr... waren die Taipan Minnow Suspendig in 9,5-10cm. Waren so  4,50€ Wobbler vom Bode.... 

Die Fliegen recht weit - laufen nicht zu tief und flanken bzw. rollen leicht.


----------



## captn-ahab (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Hey Kati,

ein super Bericht!
Ich bin kein erfahrener Zander Angler und auch noch nicht so recht erfolgreich, aber bisher habe ich mich auf folgendes konzentriert.

Steinpackung mit Veränderungen:
Kurven und vor allem die Übergänge von Steinpackung zu den klassichen Spundwänden am Kanal. Kanal ist etwas anderes als Buhnenangeln an Rhein und Elbe, da gelten andere Gesetze fürs Wobbler angeln.
Hier ein klassicher Übergang, im Bereich der Münsteraner Schleuse. Dort können die Fische abseits der teilweise leichten Strömung stehen und an den Stellen befinden sich auch oft die Futterfische.

Meine Zander habe ich alle auf den ersten 3 Metern vorm Ufer gefangen, daher werfe ich nur 5-6 meter per Pendewurf aus und lasse nen Flachläufer langsam laufen per monotonem Kurbeln.
Da man beim schräg zum Ufer werfen auch mal Hänger haben kann empfehlen sich günstige Exemplare.
Ich habe mit dem 3€ Spro hier gut gefangen.
http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/...ercatcher-happy-minnow--firetiger--6-5cm.html

Vorgestern ist er mir abgerissen an der Steinpackung....gestern bin ich dann extra rein..und habe ihn retten können 
Beissphase: 21:00-00:00.


----------



## phirania (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Bei so viel Zanderfängen sollte mal einer für die Liste kommen...


----------



## CaptainPike (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Habs nun auch mal wieder gewobbelt aber irgendwie muss ich noch an meiner Tarnung arbeiten. Drei fette Nachläufer sind im letzten Moment wieder abgedreht  Allesamt gute Fische. Erstaunlich, die Zander mal so direkt bei der "Attacke" (oder eher gesagt der Vorbereitung) beobachten zu können. Auf Gummi sieht man das ja in der Regel nicht in unserer Brühe. Die sind ganz schön auf Zack.


----------



## fischbär (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Ich bezweifle, dass die nicht zupacken, weil Du schlecht getarnt bist. Die haben eintweder keinen Hunger oder es fehlt der Schlüsselreiz zum Angriff. Wenn Du schlecht getarnt bist, hauen sie einfach ab. Das sind auch nur große Barsche. Die verfolgen gern Köder.
Was den BX Minnow angeht: fliegt auch nicht schlechter als X-Rap. Ist durchaus ok. Und meines Erachtens nach sind die 12 cm Dinger einfach schon sehr groß. Ich habe immer auf kleine Wobbler bis 8, 10 cm besser gefangen.


----------



## GandRalf (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Moin auch,

Habe hier mal einen kleinen Vergleich vom "König" mit dem "Prinzen" (Rapalla BX Minnow) gemacht.

12cm zu 10cm Länge.
23gr. zu 12gr. Gewicht.
Kunststoff zu Balsaholz mit Kunststoffmantel.
Beide haben VMC Drillinge in sehr guter Qualität und gleicher Größe.

Werfen lassen sich beide sehr gut. Die Weite des BX reicht für die Anwendungen über der Steinpackung völlig aus. Wie kati oben schon mal ausführte, sind dann die Wurfabschnitte etwas kürzer und man macht halt ein paar Würfe mehr auf der Strecke.

Beide Wobbler flanken recht auffällig, wenn sie langsam geführt werden. Der Minnow mag es aber durchaus etwas "schneller" um auf Touren zu kommen. -Dann macht sich aber auch sein Konzept mit der Tauchtiefe von etwa 1,5 m bemerkbar. Dies lässt sich dann mit etwas erhobener Rute durchaus kompensieren.
Der Zanderkönig bleibt da durchaus in der avisierten Tiefe von etwa 30cm und arbeitet schon bei wenig Zug sehr ordentlich.

Das alles habe ich jetzt nur mal kurz am Tag in sichtigem Wasser (See) getestet.
Der Einsatz bei Dunkelheit am Kanal steht noch aus.


----------



## -MW- (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

schöner Vergleich GandRalf#6
 ...aber man sollte auch bedenken das es viele Zanderwobbler gibt die flach laufen, der Zanderkönig ist durch Marketing halt sehr teuer gemacht. 
 Als Abo-Prämie f.d. AngelWoche gabs doch auch mal einen Zanderwobbler von Rapala, so rot-schwarz
 ..ich nutze gerne helle und flachlaufende Wobbler , flanken sollte er auch mehr oder weniger (mmt. alter DAM )


----------



## fischbär (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Die hätten das Ding von einem günstigeren Anbieter fertigen lassen sollen und es als Abo Prämie nehmen. Da wär der Absatz in Schwung gekommen!


----------



## GandRalf (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Habe den Vergleich nur angestrengt, da der Rapalla oben ins Spiel gebracht wurde , und ich halt beide verfügbar habe.


----------



## Blechinfettseb (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



fischbär schrieb:


> Die hätten das Ding von einem günstigeren Anbieter fertigen lassen sollen und es als Abo Prämie nehmen. Da wär der Absatz in Schwung gekommen!



Ja dann hätte man vermutlich aber nur die Möglichkeit gehabt einen schon bestehenden Köder in China labeln zu lassen, sprich Farbe. Spezialanfertigungen kann man in der Regeln nur bei kostenintensiveren Kleinbetrieben realisieren. Dem Chinesen brauchst du nämlich auch nicht damit zu kommen mal eben einen Wobbler zu entwickeln und 5000 Stück abzunehmen. Bei so was redet der Chinese dann nämlich in Containermengen! Dafür hätte F&F dann noch schön Kapital in die Hand nehmen müssen, da in Fernost in der Regel direkt Vorkasse fällig wird.

Man muss halt mal festhalten, dass in den Hybridateilen noch extrem viel Handarbeit steckt. Bei der kleinen Stückzahl macht sich das halt in der Kalkulation bemerkbar.

Man brauch ihn ja auch nicht zu kaufen. Alternativen gibt es ja en mass.


----------



## fischbär (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Moin auch,
> 
> Habe hier mal einen kleinen Vergleich vom "König" mit dem "Prinzen" (Rapalla BX Minnow) gemacht.



Die Öse am ZK ist aber sehr weit von der Mittellinie entfernt. Ist das normal?


----------



## Blechinfettseb (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



fischbär schrieb:


> Die Öse am ZK ist aber sehr weit von der Mittellinie entfernt. Ist das normal?




Ja. Jeder Hybrida Köder ist per Hand im Tank getestet und wenn der Lauf nicht zu 100% passt wird die Öse per Hand mit der Zange angepasst. Dadurch stehen Sie nicht immer "optisch" korrekt in der Mitte. Hatte mich bei meinen ersten 2 Hybrida Ködern auch gewundert und dann dort mal angerufen. Lauf passte nämlich 1a.

Wenn du z.B. auch 3 Hybrida Köder nebeneinander legst ist farblich meist ein minimaler Unterscheid zwischen jedem Köder erkennbar, da per Hand gespritzt und somit nie zu 100% gleich. Das erklärt nämlich auch den schon berichteten leichten Farbunterschied zwischen den Hälften.


----------



## lute (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Blechinfettseb schrieb:


> Das erklärt nämlich auch den schon berichteten leichten Farbunterschied zwischen den Hälften.



das erklärt zwar kleine farbliche unterschiede zwischen mehreren ködern, es rechtfertigt aber keinen schlecht aufgetragenen Airbrush farbklecks.

Twp z.b. macht es vor, wie man einen köder sauber, mit viel liebe zum detail, per hand besprühen kann. Da sehen alle köder makellos aus, wie maschinell gefertigt  und durch eine endkontrolle geprüft. Unterschiede sieht man erst dann, wenn man den gleichen köder merfach besitzt und nebeneinander hält. 

So grobe farbschnitzer bin ich eher von billig anbietern gewohnt, wenn auf masse und ohne qualitätsabnehmern produziert wird. Der fängigkeit tut es zwar nichts ab, für fast 30 euro erwarte ich trotzdem hochwertige qualität.

Heute abend werden ich ausgiebig den lauf und die fängigkeit prüfen, wobei meine spot nicht ideal sein wird.


----------



## lute (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Bin wieder zurück, von 16:00 bis 22:45 Uhr habe ich Köder gebadet. Lief wie immer in letzter Zeit sehr zäh, auf Gufi einen Barsch und danach tote Hose. Hier und da hat sich mal ein Rapfen gezeigt, allerdings ohne Interesse an Blinkern und Poppern.  Selten so ein schwieriges Zanderjahr gehabt. 

Den König habe ich erst mal bei Tageslicht getestet.

Extrem negativ ist mir sein schlechtes Wurfverhalten aufgefallen, gemessen am Eigengewicht. Dieses ist echt grottig, reicht aber für das wofür er gedacht ist locker aus. Ich war zuerst überrascht, wie extrem stark er arbeitet, wenn man ihn "normal" oder zügig einkurbelt, von wegen low Action. Rollt wie sau und der Hintern flankt ordentlich. Warum das ganze so ist habe ich dann gemerkt, als ich ihn langsam gekurbelt habe. Er läuft extrem langsam gekurbelt tadellos und zeigt die Aktion, die er haben soll. Ich kann ihn von vornherein langsam ankurbeln, er fängt nach einer sehr kurzen Anlaufzeit ohne Probleme mit dem Spiel an. 
Man kann ihn fast so langsam  ankurbeln und einkurbeln wie Forellenteig am Forellenpuff.
Einen Wurf auf die Steine hat er weggesteckt wie nichts, man sieht nicht mal einen Kratzer. Ich habe schon Rapalawobbler gehabt, die  man nach so einer Aktion entsorgen konnte.

Um 21:45 begann dann der richtige Test. Ab ins Flachwasser mit ihm. Es passierte tatsächlich das, womit ich gar nicht mehr gerechnet habe. Es stieg nach wenigen Würfen ein Zander ein, mein erster Wobbelzander bei Nacht. Der Biss war so zaghaft, dass ich den ersten Kontakt mit dem Fisch für Steine gehalten habe, die vom Wobbler retuschiert werden. Somit habe ich leider den Anschlag versäumt und nach wenigen Kopfstössen war mein Zander wieder weg.

Beißen die Zander bei euch auch so extrem unauffällig, wenn ihr nach einbruch der Dämmerung wobbelt?


----------



## kati48268 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



lute schrieb:


> Beißen die Zander bei euch auch so extrem unauffällig, wenn ihr nach einbruch der Dämmerung wobbelt?


Im Vergleich zur GuFi-Angelei waren die Bisse bei mir immer kräftig bis brutal.


Hab heute den ersten Wobblergang des Jahres gemacht (zuvor 1x abgebrochen wegen Gewitter, 1x wegen übelster Perücke), es blieb aber leider ganz ohne Fisch, auch im Hellen nicht mal ein Barsch; kommt bei uns am Kanal aber öfter vor.


----------



## Michael_05er (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



lute schrieb:


> Beißen die Zander bei euch auch so extrem unauffällig, wenn ihr nach einbruch der Dämmerung wobbelt?


Sehr unterschiedlich. Ich hatte schon "Bisse" die ich komplett verpennt habe. Da hing irgendwann ein nasser Sack am haken und ließ sich als gut 60er Zander landen. Die Woche drauf hat mir ein 55er an derselben Stelle auf denselben Wobbler fast die Rute aus der Hand gerissen.


----------



## jkc (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Sehr unterschiedlich...



Dito, wobei gerade bei langsamer Führung sie oft volle Pulle reinkloppen. Meine besten Wobblerzander haben aber gebissen wie ein Rotauge, Bzw. dachte ich teilweise, dass ich einfach ein Blatt Herbstlaub am Köder habe, weil das vibrieren des Wobblers nur weg war. Den ersten davon hatte ich dann auch nicht angeschlagen und nach ein, zwei Kopfstößen verloren. Seit dem quittiere ich so gut wie alles was von der Norm abweicht mit nem Anhieb, was schon mehrere 80+ Fische brachte...

Grüße JK


----------



## lute (1. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Zweiter anlauf, selber stelle. Sind nur ein paar Quadratmeter ohne möglichkeit zum strecke machen. Wieder hat nach nur wenigen würfen einer Gebissen, wieder war der biss sehr zart und ich habe den Anschlag versäumt. Dennoch konnte ich den Fisch landen. Damit ist einmal mehr bewiesen, dass zanderwobbeln bei nacht effektiv ist und der zanderkönig auch Fische fangen kann.


----------



## fischbär (1. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Toll!  Petri. Wo hast du geangelt?


----------



## lute (1. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Am rhein an einem ufer, welches durch eine steinschüttung befestigt ist, von der bei dem aktuellen pegel ein teil unter wasser liegt. Allerdings gibt es dort keine buhnen.


----------



## fischbär (1. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Ah, wie bei uns. Cool, danke!


----------



## Hezaru (1. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Hi,
Zander mit Wobbler ruft bei mir alte Erinnerungen wach.
Ich hab mal ne Zeitlang DAM Snake-Diver mit ca.12cm gefischt.
Aber die Tauchschaufel ist sehr leicht abgebrochen wenn ich bei Grundkontackt angehauen hab. 
Die Farbe Crome Blau oder so war ein Killer.


----------



## Michael_05er (2. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Hi,
> Zander mit Wobbler ruft bei mir alte Erinnerungen wach.
> Ich hab mal ne Zeitlang DAM Snake-Diver mit ca.12cm gefischt.
> Aber die Tauchschaufel ist sehr leicht abgebrochen wenn ich bei Grundkontackt angehauen hab.
> Die Farbe Crome Blau oder so war ein Killer.


Ich hab einen schwarzen Snake Diver. Da ist nach drei Würfen die Tauchschaufel abgebrochen. Hab aus einer Steck-Trennwand einer Köderbox eine neue geschnitzt und eingeklebt. Hat mir seitdem schon einige Zander gebracht und die Schaufel hält. Definitiv einer meiner Lieblingswobbler fürs Zanderwobbeln im Dunkeln.


----------



## fischbär (2. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Gestern nach erfolgreicher Barschjagd den ZK in einen Bereich raubender Zander geworfen. Nix angebissen. Aber auch nicht auf X-Rap. War auf jeden Fall sehr schwer beide von einer hohen Spundwand aus zu führen. Da der ZK nicht taucht, muss man ihn mit flacher Schnur führen, sonst ist schnell Schluss mit dem gewobbel. Evtl. geh' ich heute mal wieder auf die Packung.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Zu dem "Zanderking" sag ich lieber nichts - was man aber ausdrücklich loben muß ist die Marketingstrategie...

In mir sträubt sich was, mir den Wobbler zuzulegen, wobei es nicht am Preis liegt...

Das schöne: ich bzw. einige Kunden und Freunde machen das schon seit Jahren so an Rhein & Mosel und wir fangen wirklich gut, manchmal sogar besser wie mit Gummifisch.

Mein absolutes Wobbler-Highlight war ein ü80er am hellichten Tag bei über 30Grad Hitze in ca. 1m Wassertiefe auf einen mit 4km/h geschleppten Daiwa Courrent Master SR....

Da er schon des öfteren genannt wurde, führe ich als einen der Favouriten den Taipan V-Jointed (den mit der kurzen Tauchschaufel) an.
Ja, es snd nur noch wenige in den Läden - aber ruft einfach an, die Filialen sind nicht am Onlineshop angeschlossen und so tauchen die Bestände dort nicht auf.


Als nächstes kommt der Team Cormoran Minnow N45 - im übrigen auch ein guter Köder auf Rapfen und Hecht.

Weitere sehr gute Zanderwobbler sind: 
- Spro Ikuro Jerk in 85mm oder 95mm;

- Rapalla Jointed, Rapalla X-Rap Minnow, X-Rap SW, Rapalla X-Rap, Clackin Minnow, alle in 8cm oder 10cm

Von Illex der Arnaud in 10cm, der Jockie und die guten, alten 79er Squirrel

Zu guter letzt kommt noch einer: der Lucky Craft Pointer 80 in "American Shad".

Da sind alles Wobbler die weniger wie 20€ kosten, von guter Qualität sind und wo ich weiß das sie zu 100% fangen - entweder durch eigene Erfahrung oder durch Rückmeldungen unserer Kunden.

Als Top Farben hat sich weiß, schwarz und silber rauskristalisiert, alles Farben die entweder einen guten kontrast bilden oder im Restlicht noch Aufblitzen.

Vor allem lasst euch nix erzählen - Nachts mit Wobbler auf Zander fischen ist keine Wissenschaft, sondern das eines der leichtesten Sachen die es gibt.

Aber nicht nur die monotone Packung ist interessant - stellt euch mal auf einen Buhnenkopf und schaut stromab. 
Dann seht ihr ca. 1-2m vor dem Buhnenkopf einen Bereich wo das Wasser fast steht.
Das ist der heiße Bereich, hier muss der Wobbler hin - aber nicht gegen die Strömung, sondern mit der Strömung.

Ihr stellt euch also mit dem Rücken zur Strömung, dreht euch etwas und werft ein paar Meter aus und zwar so das ihr den Wobbler mit der Stömung in einem Abstand von ~1-1,5m in einem Bogen am Buhnenkopf vorbei in den ruhigen Bereich führen könnt.

Ihr werdet euch wundern was da alles an Fisch steht und vor allem: da ist nix mit "vorsichtigem Biss" - das sind knallharte Attacken



kati48268 schrieb:


> Genial dabei: Der Verbindungsknoten ist eine tolle Hilfe beim Nachtspinnen.
> Man hört und fühlt, wenn er beim Einholen durch den Spitzenring   gleitet und weiß auch in schwärzester Nacht ohne sich wer weiß wie   konzentrieren zu müssen, dass der Köder nun direkt vor einem ist und   kann ihn raus nehmen.



So mach ich das auch - auch hilfreich wenn man nicht auf Wirbel/NoKnot verzichten will oder kann: eine 4mm Gummiperle wirkt auch Wunder. Im übrigen ein sehr schöner Bericht!!

Die Sache mit den Schuhen und Kopflampe wurden ja auch schon erwähnt, was ich aber euch ganz besonders an Herz legen möchte ist die Sicherheit!
Geht nicht alleine  in die Steinpackung, das kann Lebensgefährlich sein - mindestens aber besteht immer die Gefahr sich wesentlich schneller zu verletzen als am hellen Tag.

Man ist schnell mal ausgerutscht und knallt mit dem Kopf auf einen Stein und kann ohnmächtig werden.
Wer dann ins Wasser fällt hat alles aus`m Kopp!!
Man muss noch nicht mal direkt ertrinken, mit gebrochenem Bein irgendwo in den Steinen liegen, das Handy ist ggf. nicht greifbar und kein Mensch weit und breit - das wünscht man niemand.
Kein Fisch ist es wert, seine Gesundheit auf`s Spiel zu setzen deshalb: geht zu zweit und wenn ihr alleine gehts, sagt anderen bescheid wo ihr unterwegs seid und wann ihr gedenkt weiter zu gehen.
Kauft euch anständige, halbhohe Treckingschuhe und lasst die modischen Sneakers im Schrank.
Klingt zwar übertrieben, aber Fließgewässer sind gefährlich, besonders nachts und längst nicht jeder Einsatz der Rettungskräfte wird auch in den Medien veröffentlicht...

Zu guter letzt mein letzter "Abendzander" - gebissen auf den Lucky Craft Pointer 80SP, im Flachwasser direkt vor den Füßen als ich den Wobbler gerade aus dem Wasser ziehen wollte...




​


----------



## Arne0109 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Petri Asphaltmonster und gut geschrieben
Beste Grüße
Arne


----------



## fischbär (2. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Tja Freunde und wieder sind zwei Schneiderkönig-Stunden um. Habe an richtig guten Stellen gefischt, nichts. Sicher fängt das Ding Zander. Aber das es das besser kann als bisherige bekannte Köder für einen Bruchteil des Preises ist zumindest hier bei mir nicht der Fall. Ich vermute er ist zu groß im Moment. Werde in den kommenden Tagen lieber wieder einen Gang runter auf Chinawobbler in 8cm schalten. Weniger fangen tun die auch nicht.
Apropos: der Schneiderkönig hat einen kleinen Barsch mit zwei Spitzen aufgespießt als er sich in der Steinen verfangen hat. Unschön. Von wegen wenig Hänger. Für einen extremen Flachläufer hat er viele Hänger, da er nicht nach vorn kippt beim Laufen. Zum Glück ließen sich alle bisher lösen! Toitoitoi.


----------



## Carpdr (3. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Super Asphaltmonster. 

 Vielen Dank für den Bericht

 Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Fr33 (5. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Da es gestern den ganzen Tag geschüttet hat und der geplante Angeltrip schon gegen Feierabend zum scheitern aussah - hatte ich mir mehr aus Frust mal die aktuelle F&F am Zeitschriftenstand geholt.

Abend dann den Werbefilm.... tschuldigung... natürlich die Produktion/ Entwicklung vom Zanderking und die ersten Testangeln mit Birger reingezogen. Ajo, ist jetzt kein schlechter Wobbler..... aber halt extrem gehypt und werbetechnisch umgesetzt 

Fakt ist mal wieder - keiner weiss wie oft die gedreht haben um die Zanderbrummer da raus zu holen und keiner weiss ob die nicht am Niederrhein bzw. in NL waren. An Birgers "Stammecke" am Rhein gibts nämlich nicht soooo tolle Buhnen.....also war die Teststrecke schonmal nicht vor der Haustür. Und der Vereinssee scheint auch nen mehr als stattlichen Zanderbesatz zu haben.....

Erstaunlich ist aber, wie langsam der Köder eingeleiert wird. Klappt das wirklich? Kenne das eig eher beim Cranks die man noch recht slow führen kann.... bei Minnows sieht die Sache dann wieder anders aus.

Ach nochwas.... wie ist denn die allgemeine Fehlbissrate beim Wobbeln auf Zander? Dass viele der gefangenen Fische am Bauchdrilling hängen zeit mir, dass der Zander versucht die Beute vom Kopf bzw. der Seite her einzusaugen. Beim Gummifisch bekommt man dann das resultat, dass der Gummifisch mittig zusammen gefaltet wird und im Maul/ Schund hängt. Bei Hardbaits kann der Zander das Teil ja schlecht zusammen falten.


----------



## fischbär (6. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Gestern drei Stunden am Abstiegskanal hier in MD gewobbelt. Ein gigantischer Aland hat den ZK genommen. Dazu zwei Fehlbisse. Das nervt! Bei keinem anderen Wobbler habe ich bisher so viele verlorene Bisse gehabt. Ich weiß nicht, woran das liegt!


----------



## ollifischer (9. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Moin zusammen!

Dann möchte ich auch mal meine Erfahrungen mit dem abendlichen/nächtlichen Wobblerfischen auf Zander mit euch teilen.

Wie viele habe ich auch den Artikel und den Film zum Zanderkönig auf der F&F DVD gesehen. Ich muss sagen, persönlich finde ich die Umsetzung und auch das Marketing gelungen. Ob man ihn kauft oder nicht, kann man ja selbst entscheiden ;-) 

Davon motiviert, habe ich mich an frühere Jahre erinnert, wo wir beim Gummifischen am Rhein eher als "Zufallsfänge" mehrmals sehr einfach einen Zander fangen konnten, als es gerade richtig dunkel wurde. Entweder auf selbstleuchtende Gummiköder oder eher zufällig durch den beim letzten Wurf vor dem Heimweg mal drangehängten Wobbler.
Ich erinnerte mich an meine Wobblerbox, ich hatte mir damals sogar extra flachlaufende größere Wobbler zugelegt, aber die Geschichte mit dem Nachtwobbeln dann doch nie wirklich weiter verfolgt (Zeitmangeln, kennt man ja...).

Also mal nachgeschaut, was dem so gelobten Zanderkönig am nächsten kommt und zwei flachlaufende Bomber Long A Wobbler gefunden (12cm, drei Drillinge). 

Damit bin ich dann am Sonntag Abend spontan an der Rhein-Herne-Kanal gefahren, um das Ganze an der Steinschüttung auszuprobieren. Leider ein Fehlversuch, einen kleinen Zander brachte dann nur der in der Dunkelheit gefaulenzte 10cm Gummifisch ;-) Auf Wobbler ging nichts. 
Allerdings kenne ich mich an dieser Kanalstrecke nicht wirklich aus, keine Ahnung, wie hoch dort die Zanderdichte ist...

Gestern Abend dann der Versuch am Rhein. Was für ein Gefühl mal wieder am Strom zu stehen... im letzten Jahr leider kein einziges Mal. Die Buhnen noch leicht überspült, viel flaches Wasser am Ufer, Top-Stelle für den Wobbel-Versuch. 

Wieder den hellen! (Permutt-weiss) Bomber am Vorfach, fischte ich in die Dämmerung hinein. Stromauf und stromab der Buhne. Der Wobbler ruckelte die letzten Meter schon über den Kiesgrund.
Und die Sache geht auf, ein Fisch hinter dem Wobbler, direkt an der Buhne, ballert voll drauf und hängt. Cool! Ein kleiner Zander am doch großen Wobbler, ohne Zögern draufgeballert. Den Wobbler habe ich wirklich langsam eingeleiert. So kann es weitergehen.

Übernächster Wurf vom gleichen Standplatz aus, im Dunklen auf einer halb überschwemmten Buhne balancieren ist schon eine Herausforderung ;-), wieder ein Hammerbiss und ordentliche Gegenwehr. Ein besserer Zander diesmal, kann sich leider losschütteln, da sich ein Drilling außen am Keschernetz verfängt. Egal, es klappt super!

Danach nichts mehr und ich bin eine halbe Stunde später heim gefahren.
Fazit: Auch wenn tagsüber auf Gummi nicht viel geht, lohnt es sich abends, die Randbereichte abzuklappern. Auch meine Sorge, mit so einem großen Wobbler zu fischen, wurde direkt zerstreut  

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen:






Grüße,

Olli


----------



## Inni (19. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Hallo,

@ kati: Super Bericht, motiviert mal wieder mit Wobbler los zu ziehen.

@all:
Wie fischt ihr den Wobbler? Mit oder gehen die Strömung?
Hier in DD haben wir keine Buhnen und die Elbe ist sehr zackig unterwegs. Mit Gummifisch komme ich da überhaupt nicht klar.
Mit Wobbler funktioniert eigentlich auch nur halbwegs wenn man gegen die Strömung kurbelt. Denn mit der Strömung ist das Ding unterwegs wie eine Rakete, will man das er auch noch ein bisschen Aktion zeigt und nicht nur mitschwimmt. Fischt man jedoch gegen die Strömung, drückt es den Wobbler schon ordentlich an den Rand. Da brauch man schon einen der nicht so viel Druck macht.
Ich fange hier zwar meine Fische, aber nicht am Rand, eher an Stellen wo Hindernisse das Wasser beruhigen. Aber um da eine genaue Aussage zu treffen muss ich mal auf der Gerade etwas Strecke machen. Meist bleibe ich an Ecken hängen, früher oder später scheppert es dann.


----------



## Michael_05er (19. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Ich fische gegen die Strömung. Nur so kann ich ganz langsam einkurbeln und der Wobbler spielt trotzdem schön. Zum Glück habe ich da ein, zwei Ecken, wo ich von vorspringenden Stellen aus fischen kann, so dass der Wobbler nicht direkt ganz ans Ufer treibt. Hab mir für diesen Herbst mal vorgenommen, eine andere Rute zu testen und von meiner normalen 2,4m-Rute auf ein 3,15m-Modell umzusteigen. Damit sollte ich besser parallel zum Ufer fischen können.
Gruß,
Michael


----------



## fischbär (19. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Zu nah gibt es eigentlich nicht! Habe den Scheiß-ZK auch die letzten Tage wieder erfolglos gefischt. Mitten in raubenden Zandern. grrrrrrrr


----------



## kati48268 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Eine Spinnrute für den Fluss kann gar nicht lang genug sein.
Bei mir an der Ems kommst auch selten ganz bis ans Ufer, bzw. meist nur mit Mordskraxelei, die man sich dann nur bei der Landung antut.
3m-Skelli ist da Standart bei mir.
Auf Barsche geh ich da auch schon mal mit'ner leichten 5m-Bolo los... |rolleyes


----------



## Tobi92 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Super Bericht, da bekommt man gleich Bock selbst wieder loszulegen, danke dafür. War dieses Jahr selbst schonmal nachts mit Wobbler unterwegs, hätte aber ,wie sich heraus stellt, das ein oder andere besser machn können. 
Bei uns siehts allerdings so aus, dass der Kanal vom Ufer aus erstmal 1-2m konstant flach (ca 1m tief) anläuft und dann steil auf 4m abfällt. Somit wirds mit nem sinkenden Wobbler schonmal schwierig die Kante vom Grund aus hoch zu fischen. Würdet ihr dann mit nem flachlaufenden auch so dicht am Ufer oder eher über der Kante fischen? Dass man beides probiert is klar, aber wo würdet ihr die Zander eher vermuten? An der Kante nach oben raubend oder direkt im flachen Bereich? Hat jemand ne ähnliche Situation?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## feko (20. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Die sind sicherlich an der ersten kante genau so anzutreffen wie 40 cm vom Rand.
Mit aufreibenden Minnows bist du eigentlich immer gut bedient.
vg


----------



## jkc (20. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



BigBoef schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mir hier nicht alles durchgelesen, aber ich glaube zu wissen worum es hier geht!...



Hm, harte Worte.:q

Was stimmt denn mit dem Fisch und Fang-Wobbler nicht und welche Modelle lassen ihn Deiner Meinung nach alt aus sehen?
Mit dem Hybrida B3 musst Du Dich allerdings vertun, der ist 20cm lang und eher auf Hecht aus gelegt und kostet auch 20€. Meinst Du den kleineren B1? Auch den würde ich nicht empfehlen, hat ebenfalls eine recht empfindliche Schaufel.

Grüße JK


----------



## fischbär (20. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Einfach den LK Wobbler kaufen. Auch von Hybrida und billiger.
Oder Salmo Perch und fertig.


----------



## Blechinfettseb (20. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



fischbär schrieb:


> Einfach den LK Wobbler kaufen. Auch von Hybrida und billiger.
> Oder Salmo Perch und fertig.



Der LK ist aber auch nur die Firetiger-Version des normalen B1 und läuft dementsprechend auch deutlich tiefer wie der ZK.  Und du hast ja schon gejammert  Dir wäre der ZK zu groß. Der B1 ist deutlich größer und massiger.

Und zum Preis. Kleinserie in aus Deutschland kostet halt.

Und BigBoefs Aussagen muss man glaube ich nicht weiter beachten bzw. daruber diskutieren


----------



## fischbär (21. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Das war nur für die Hybrida Fanboys. Meine Wahl ist eher Spro Zeug, Storm, Bomber und diverser, nach Laufverhalten sortierter, no name Chinakram. Aber zur Zeit geht bei uns irgendwie gar nichts an der Elbe.


----------



## randio (25. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Da ich im Flachwasser ab und an mal nen Köder verliere, oder die Packung ne Schaufel zerballert, versuche ich mich so bei 10 Euro Ködern einzupendeln. Wobei das Fischen mit Wobbler auf Zander weder Wissenschaft, noch Hexenwerk ist. 

Momentan meine beiden Favoriten:

Rapala Shadow Rap Shad
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Rapala_Shadow_Rap_Shad/descpage-RSRSD.html

Lurefans Airfang A9
http://www.lurenatic.de/de/wobbler/...fans-a9-airfang.html#/lurefans_farben-akasaba


----------



## Fr33 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Gestern das erste mal gezielt auf Zander am Rhein versucht. Leider ist nix passiert.

Man hat auch nix rauben gesehen bzw. gehört. Es ging also eig gar nix. Waren ungewöhnlich viele Angler zu später stunde unterwegs. Haben wohl alle auch die F&F DVD geguckt und den Thread hier gelesen......


----------



## fischbär (25. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Aber das sind doch alles keine Cranks zum langsamen einkurbeln. Twitchen und Jerken auf Zander? Na ich weiß ja nicht...


----------



## Fr33 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Ich verwende auch keine Cranks - denn die meisten Cranks haben nen Auftrieb wie ein Korken und steigen mir persönlich bei langsamer Führung zu sehr auf. 

Ich verwende auch nur die klassische Minnow Form.


----------



## Michael_05er (25. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Waren ungewöhnlich viele Angler zu später stunde unterwegs. Haben wohl alle auch die F&F DVD geguckt und den Thread hier gelesen......


Bei dem schönen Wetter sind vor Sonnenuntergang einfach zu viele Spaziergänger und Sonnenanbeter am und im Wassser unterwegs . Ich hab es immer genossen, wenn es dunkel wird und Ruhe einkehrt am Wasser. Im Moment ist aber auch gerade "Zanderwobbeln in der Nacht" ein Riesen Modethema. Selbst ein Jörg Strehlow erzählt auf einmal nix mehr von Gummifischen...


----------



## randio (25. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich verwende auch keine Cranks - denn die meisten Cranks haben nen Auftrieb wie ein Korken und steigen mir persönlich bei langsamer Führung zu sehr auf.
> 
> Ich verwende auch nur die klassische Minnow Form.



Man sollte auch weder cranken, noch twitchen oder jerken. 
Schlanke Minnows mit wenig Aktion in Zeitlupe eingekurbelt.
Mehr machen Beutefische nachts auch meist nicht.


----------



## ragbar (26. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Bei dem schönen Wetter sind vor Sonnenuntergang einfach zu viele Spaziergänger und Sonnenanbeter am und im Wassser unterwegs . Ich hab es immer genossen, wenn es dunkel wird und Ruhe einkehrt am Wasser. Im Moment ist aber auch gerade "Zanderwobbeln in der Nacht" ein Riesen Modethema. Selbst ein Jörg Strehlow erzählt auf einmal nix mehr von Gummifischen...


 
 Auf das dann erst mal wieder fischmäßig Hängen im Schacht angesagt ist, wenn die Modegänger mit ihrer ausgeprägten Mitnahmementalität da waren!


----------



## Fr33 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Tjo... ich hab auch geguckt wie ein Auto - als mir die vielen Angler aufgefallen sind. Da ist unter der Woche eig nie wirklich was los.... sobald es dunkel wird, gehen die meisten. Aber diesmal nicht.... kamen sogar noch mehr Angler auf den Parkplatz gefahren und sind dann ausgeschwärmt. Alles mit der selben Technik.....  

Muss aber auch sagen - nachts auf ner Steinpackung zu balancieren ist schon nicht ohne.


----------



## fischbär (26. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



ragbar schrieb:


> auf das dann erst mal wieder fischmäßig hängen im schacht angesagt ist, wenn die modegänger mit ihrer ausgeprägten mitnahmementalität da waren!



πάντα ῥεῖ


----------



## Mannimania (27. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Dank dem Thema hier bin ich  über Zanderwobbler  ein wenig schlauer und  habe mal bei boode eingekauft da ich den König an eine Steinpackung stiften musste.  Gefangen  habe ich damit ganz genau ein Fisch der der Verursacher des Debakel war.  Steinkanten und geflochtene vertragen sich nun mal nicht sonderlich.  Einen weiteren König werde ich mir wohl nicht mehr zulegen,  die 23 € mit Versand versauf ich dann doch lieber.  

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (28. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Wie sehen denn bei euch die "optimalen" Stellen zum Dunkel-Wobbeln aus? Ich hab mich beim letzten Versuch eher an flachen Bereichen - aber am Hauptstrom versucht. Also war nicht an Buhnen oder in Altarmen.


----------



## fischbär (28. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Passt schon.


----------



## Gufierer (28. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

@ Free, ich gehe in Buhnen, Altarmeinläufe/ausläufe  oder Flachwasserzonen im Strom abangeln, zwar nicht mit Wobbler aber mit einem ähnlichen Köder mit ähnlichen Eigenschaften.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## randio (28. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wie sehen denn bei euch die "optimalen" Stellen zum Dunkel-Wobbeln aus? Ich hab mich beim letzten Versuch eher an flachen Bereichen - aber am Hauptstrom versucht. Also war nicht an Buhnen oder in Altarmen.



Ich würde es nicht am Hauptstrom versuchen. Es sei denn, das Futterfischaufkommen direkt am Strom ist weitaus größer als in Buhnen oder Einfahrten. Hier am Rhein sind die Buhnen und Einfahrten weitaus ergiebiger und auch einfacher zu befischen.
Keine Experimente, sondern gaaanz flach und laaangsam einkurbeln. Da wo du tagsüber regelmäßig Zander antriffst, dort kannst du die Fische auch nachts in flachen Bereichen, ufernah antreffen, WENN dort genug Futterfische vorkommen.


----------



## hanzz (28. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Ich beschränke mich auch auf Buhnen und da auf die letzte Hälfte der Buhne zum Kopf hin.
80% zieh ich den Wobbler parallel zur Steinpackung ein, gibt da einfach die meisten Bisse.


----------



## fischbär (28. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Was ist denn die letzte Hälfte einer Buhne???


----------



## randio (28. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



fischbär schrieb:


> Was ist denn die letzte Hälfte einer Buhne???



Steht doch da...
Das ist die Hälfte, wo du dann am Ende ins Wasser fällst.


----------



## Aurikus (28. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



randio schrieb:


> Steht doch da...
> Das ist die Hälfte, wo du dann am Ende ins Wasser fällst.



Herrlich


----------



## fischbär (28. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Und am anderen Ende tue ich das nicht? Ihr habt aber seltsame Buhnen...


----------



## Michael_05er (28. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Eine Buhne, an der man an beiden Seiten ins Wasser fällt ist eine Insel [emoji12]


----------



## hanzz (28. August 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Made my day
Michael und randio [emoji6]


----------



## Fr33 (7. September 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Und wie läuft bei euch die Nacht-Wobbellei? Bisher lief gar nichts bei uns. Wollen nochmal einen Versuch in den Buhnen starten....


----------



## Mannimania (7. September 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Hier beißen mehr Rapfen als Zander.  Aber bisher konnte ich auch nur einen kleineren döbel für den Landgang begeistern.  

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kati48268 (7. September 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Letzte Woche einen Abend am Rhein bei Rees gewesen, es ging an dem Tag gar nichts auf Gummi, nicht nur bei uns, sondern allen die man so getroffen hat, auch Ansitzer.
Einziger Biss überhaupt dann in der Dunkelheit auf Wobbler direkt vorm Buhnenkopf, der Sauhund, der gar nicht so frittig war, ist mir aber wieder ausgestiegen. :c


----------



## randio (7. September 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Und wie läuft bei euch die Nacht-Wobbellei? Bisher lief gar nichts bei uns. Wollen nochmal einen Versuch in den Buhnen starten....



Zu zweit bei jeder Tour so von 20-23 Uhr 5-8 Zander.
Meist aber nur Fische zwischen 45 und 60cm.


----------



## Mannimania (13. September 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Gestern hat es bei mir auch mal endlich geklappt mit den Zander.  2 Stück und ein Rapfen auf Cormoran TC Minnow.  Die Drillinge sind aber der Witz,  beim Rapfen aufgebogen und sogar gebrochen.  Gott sei dank im Kescher passiert.  Muss die unbedingt tauschen.  

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny1 (13. September 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Zico schrieb:


> Toll beschrieben
> 
> Aber ich nehme bei dieser Art von Angeln nur Mono - Schnur.
> Fast alle Fische beisen fast direkt vor den Füßen. Da ist es
> ...


Ja oder ein gutes Stück mono vorschalten


----------



## Riesenangler (13. September 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

OT. Der erste Teil der Überschrift könnte glatt von Schugga sein. Jetzt erst bemerkt.:q


----------



## Johnny1 (13. September 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Man binde etwas mono herum, dann ist es auch safe ohne Gummi


----------



## Promachos (13. September 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Johnny1 schrieb:


> Man binde etwas mono herum, dann ist es auch safe ohne Gummi



Mit 21 darf man das noch glauben...

Gruß Promachos


----------



## kati48268 (13. September 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Johnny1 schrieb:


> Ja oder ein gutes Stück mono vorschalten


Siehe Eingangstext;
ein gutes Stück Mono davor hat wegen des Verbindungsknotens noch einen ganz anderen Vorteil in der Dunkelheit:


kati48268 schrieb:


> - Geflecht ist nicht erforderlich, Mono tut es auch.
> Aber Geflecht mit ein paar Meter Mono (um 3-5m rum) ist die beste  Wahl. Das Stückchen Mono ist unauffälliger als bunte Fäden, dazu  abriebfester bei Steinkontakt.
> Genial dabei: Der Verbindungsknoten ist eine tolle Hilfe beim Nachtspinnen.
> Man hört und fühlt, wenn er beim Einholen durch den Spitzenring  gleitet und weiß auch in schwärzester Nacht ohne sich wer weiß wie  konzentrieren zu müssen, dass der Köder nun direkt vor einem ist und  kann ihn raus nehmen.
> Somit muss man nicht ständig aufpassen, dass man nicht den NoKnot/Einhänger/Wirbel in den Ring zieht. Eine Mordserleichterung!


----------



## ViperX7777 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Die letzten 14 Seiten zu lesen war eine wahre Freude! Sehr viel Input und gute Tipps zu Ausrüstung und Technik. Da kriegt man direkt wieder Lust loszuziehen und Wobbler zu baden.
 Gestern waren wir am Nachmittag in Venlo und haben abgeschneidert. Kollege fast nur mit Gummi und ich habe viele Wobbler ausprobiert.
 Aber wenn man das Gewässer nicht kennt, hätte es mich auch gewundert wenn wir viel gefangen hätten.
 War trotzdem ein cooler Tag in Holland. Im Vergleich zum Kölner Rhein hat da wirklich seine Ruhe. Nächste Ziele werden wohl Roermond und Maastricht sein.

 Grüße aus Köln


----------



## Tobias92 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Servus,
Ich war, nachdem ich alle 7 Seiten des Beitrages gelesen hatte, auch mal abends auf Zander wobblern und konnte gleich nach dem 15. Wurf einen 58er Zander landen. 
Gebissen hat er Ca. Um 20.45 auf einen rapala bx minnow. Ich werde es heute nach der Arbeit gegen 24 Uhr erneut versuchen. 
Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen wegen der besten Uhrzeit?

Viele Grüße und Petri 
Tobias 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## fischbär (21. September 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Die 2 h nach Sonnenuntergang gehen wenn dann am besten. Aber man kann immer Glück haben, auch um 0 Uhr.


----------



## hanzz (21. September 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



fischbär schrieb:


> Die 2 h nach Sonnenuntergang gehen wenn dann am besten. Aber man kann immer Glück haben, auch um 0 Uhr.


Auch um 1,2,3 Uhr.


----------



## Tobias92 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Zander gabs gestern leider keinen, dafür aber einen 67er Hecht um 00.30.
Hat Ca 2 Meter vor meinen Füßen gebissen und eine ordentliche Flucht mit ein paar Sprüngen hingelegt.
Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Purist (21. September 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Tobias92 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen wegen der besten Uhrzeit?



Vom Ansitzen auf Zander weiß ich, dass sie im Flachwasser die ganze Nacht hindurch beißen können. Beim Spinnfischen bin ich eher für 2-3 Stunden vor bis max. 2 Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang. Warum? Weil's eigentlich ausreicht, entweder die Zander sind da und in Beißlaune oder nicht. 

Mit sinkenden Wobblern, Blinkern und Spinnern kann man sie aber auch um die Mittagszeit bei Sonnenschein fangen, man muss nur wissen wo.


----------



## Aleksii (22. September 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Sehr schönes Thema, ich hab nun alle Seiten verschlungen..

Auch ich bekenne mich als Mondschein Wobbler, mache seit Jahren nichts anderes..

Als ich damit angefangen habe hat es so gut wie niemand gemacht, somit hatte ich jede Buhne für mich allein .
Seid kurzem hat es sich geändert, immer mehr tauchen spät Abends auf..
Es gehört etwas mehr dazu wie plumpes auswerfen, Gewässerkenntis ist hier noch wichtiger wie sonst wo. Ich kenne jede Buhne beispielweise in meinem Revier auswendig, weiß genau wo welche Kanten sind und wo sich die Räuber wann aufhalten..
Ich tue mich nur etwas schwierig mit der Herbst/Winterzeit, da gehen die Fänge stark zurück ..


----------



## Michael_05er (23. November 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Nicht nur im Thread ist Ruhe eingekehrt, man hat auch abends wieder seine Ruhe am Wasser. Selbst Schuld, wer bei dem Wetter daheim bleibt. Vor sechs Wochen waren es mal sieben (!) Spinnfischer auf 200m an meiner Lieblingsstelle. Vor zwei Wochen (bei 0 Grad) und gestern war ich alleine - prompt hats gerappelt. Von der Uhrzeit her kann ich auch nur empfehlen, zwei Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang die Angel auszuwerfen, das war bei mir und auch bei Kunpels die perfekte Zeit.


----------



## McPike (23. November 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Nicht nur im Thread ist Ruhe eingekehrt, man hat auch abends wieder seine Ruhe am Wasser. Selbst Schuld, wer bei dem Wetter daheim bleibt. Vor sechs Wochen waren es mal sieben (!) Spinnfischer auf 200m an meiner Lieblingsstelle. Vor zwei Wochen (bei 0 Grad) und gestern war ich alleine - prompt hats gerappelt. Von der Uhrzeit her kann ich auch nur empfehlen, zwei Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang die Angel auszuwerfen, das war bei mir und auch bei Kunpels die perfekte Zeit.



Kann ich für den Rhein zw. Mannheim - Karlsruhe auch bestätigen!
Endlich Ruhe und ordentlich Fisch! :m


----------



## kati48268 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Ich hoffe, dass ich nach langer Zeit morgen zum Rhein komme
und dann sind natürlich auch wieder Wobbler dabei.


----------



## warrior (23. November 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Danke für den Tipp zur Beisszeit.
 Ich war immer mal zum Sonnenaufgang und Sonnenuntergang, max. eine Stunde davor-danach unterwegs. Immer tote Hose. 

 Auch fast immer alleine


----------



## jkc (23. November 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> ...man  hat auch abends wieder seine Ruhe am Wasser....





Erlebe ich anders, bei allen meiner letzten Touren waren sehr, sehr viele andere Angler unterwegs, zu den abnormalsten Zeiten, ekeligem Wetter und an den entlegensten Spots. Angeldruck ist bei mir momentan so hoch wie nie zu vor...

Grüße JK


----------



## Bobster (23. November 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Also, an meinen Heimatgewässern haben sich nun auch deutlichst die "schön Wetter Angler" verabschiedet.

Ab Mai sind se dann wieder am Wasser....|uhoh:

 Ach so ja, um zumindest etwas zum Thema beizutragen:
 Wobbler kann man um diese Jahreszeit mittlerweile vergessen.
 Es zählt in unseren Talsperren nur noch -weit&tief !

 ...und der "Blinker" hat dieses Jahr ein come back gefeiert....


----------



## kati48268 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Bobster schrieb:


> Wobbler kann man um diese Jahreszeit mittlerweile vergessen.


An den Kanälen hier, über die mein Eingangsposting primär war, ist es mit Wobblern ebenfalls gelaufen, 
das bringt nix mehr, die Futterfische kommen nicht mehr auf die Packung und die Räuber somit auch nicht.
Ich hoffe, dass es in den Rheinbuhnen anders aussehen wird.


----------



## Fr33 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Hallo Zusammen,

so langsam geht es ja wieder Richtung nachts auf Zander mit Wobbler. Hatte das letztes Jahr ein paar Mal versucht, aber irgendwie war das alles nix. Lag ggf am Spot oder so... ka.

Dieses Jahr möchte ich das wieder etwas ausbauen. Mal die Tage die Köderbixen gecheckt und gesehen, dass ich gar nicht so viele Flachläufer habe wie ich dachte. Hat jmd mal mit Crankbaits nachts auf Zander gefischt? Die haben halt viel Auftrieb.... machen aber bei Zug schön radau.


----------



## MikeHawk (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Wahrscheinlich zu schnell gekurbelt..

 Meine Erfahrung ist das der Wobbler keinen Radau braucht. Ich kurbele so langsam das der Wobbler eher einem Stock gleicht der ganz langsam durchs wasser schwebt....dann kommen die meisten Bisse.

Der Wobbler läuft dann 5cm oder sogar ganz an der Oberfläche.
Pro Kurbelumdrehung 5-6 Sekunden!!!


----------



## hanzz (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> so langsam geht es ja wieder Richtung nachts auf Zander mit Wobbler. Hatte das letztes Jahr ein paar Mal versucht, aber irgendwie war das alles nix. Lag ggf am Spot oder so... ka.
> 
> Dieses Jahr möchte ich das wieder etwas ausbauen. Mal die Tage die Köderbixen gecheckt und gesehen, dass ich gar nicht so viele Flachläufer habe wie ich dachte. Hat jmd mal mit Crankbaits nachts auf Zander gefischt? Die haben halt viel Auftrieb.... machen aber bei Zug schön radau.


Sonst funktionieren auch Gufis am leichten Kopf langsam eingekurbelt.


----------



## Fr33 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Gummi hab ich auch mal versucht - war jetzt nicht so meins. Daher die Idee mit den Hardbaits. Laut euren Erfahrungen müssen die Dinger dann am besten:

- wenig Auftrieb haben
- im Zeitlupentempo einkurbelbar sein
- Flach laufen (wie flach ist denn flach ?!)


----------



## hanzz (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Meine laufen auf 1-1,5m, je nach Rutenstellung.
Langsam sinkend
Spro Ikiru

Bin aber n bisschen schneller als Zeitlupe damit unterwegs.
Eher kurbel ich im Sekundentakt. Mal schneller, mal langsamer, mal stoppen.


----------



## fischbär (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Ich habe meine Zander immer auf Cranks gefangen. 40-60 mm. Es gibt da ein tolles Modell von wlure. ca. 60 mm, Rasseln, 1m Tiefe. Komme nur nicht auf die Nummer.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kati48268 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Fr33 schrieb:


> - Flach laufen (wie flach ist denn flach ?!)


Wo fischt du denn?
Und wieviel Wasser unterm Kiel hat ein Wobbler dort?

Ich schwör ja immer noch auf die Sinker (siehe Eingangsposting).
Die langsame Führung ist aber auch verdammt langweilig, wenn es mal wieder so richtig zäh läuft.


----------



## hanzz (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Also bei mir am Rhein beisst auf 1- 1,5m egal welcher Pegel.

Edit: also nicht egal, welcher Pegel. Hochwasser ausgeschlossen. 
Meine damit, dass es bei wenig und auch mehr Wasser unterm Wobbler beisst.


----------



## kati48268 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Du meinst die Lauftiefe des Köders?

Mein Eingangstext bezieht sich ja primär auf Schifffahrtskanäle (konkret DEK), wo ich die meisten Erfahrungen habe.

Im sommerlichen Rhein (Bereich Wesel bis Emmerich) lief das aber eigentlich immer ähnlich; Bisse in der Dunkelheit seehr ufernah, dicht über den Steinen der Buhnenpackung. Weite Würfe in die Buhne, die Strömungskante lang oder sonstwo hin haben eigentlich so gut wie nie was gebracht


----------



## hanzz (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Ja. Die Lauftiefe.
Nah an der Steinpackung bringen mir auch die meisten Bisse.
Auch wenn der Pegel sehr niedrig ist und fast kein Stein der Packung mehr im Wasser ist.


----------



## Rannebert (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Ab und an fang ich meine Zander auch mal so am MLK.
Dann allerdings nicht zwingend mit so extremen Flachläufern und so fürchterlich langsam. Bei mir kann das Plastik auch ruhig schnell über die Steinpackung huschen und vor allem gerne und oft mit der Schaufel schön in die Packung hauen.
Man munkelt schliesslich, dass die tagsüber so faulen Zander ab der Dämmerung in den Jagdmodus umschalten.


----------



## kati48268 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Am MLK habt ihr aber auch überwiegend eine mit Beton vergossene Steinpackung, oder?
Hier am DEK würde eine solche Köderführung ständige Hänger bedeuten, auch wenn man einen Wobblertyp wählt, der 'Kopf nach unten' voran geht und somit primär mit der Schaufel auftickt.


----------



## Rannebert (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Am MLK habt ihr aber auch überwiegend eine mit Beton vergossene Steinpackung, oder?
> Hier am DEK würde eine solche Köderführung ständige Hänger bedeuten, auch wenn man einen Wobblertyp wählt, der 'Kopf nach unten' voran geht und somit primär mit der Schaufel auftickt.



Nee, hier in der Ecke zumindest nicht. 
Teils reine Steinschüttung, teils eine Schüttung mit wenig Stein und relativ viel freien Sand- und Pflanzenbereichen. Und hauptsächlich Spundwände....
Aber ja, ganz ungefährlich ist das natürlich nicht!


----------



## fischbär (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

na dafür gibt es doch 70c China wobbler

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Hehe... ja nach so China Wobblern hatte ich auch mal geschaut. Aber da gescheite Modelle (nicht zu klein, nicht umbedigt 3 Haken an einem 12cm Köder, flach laufend usw.) zu finden war gar nicht soooo easy...


----------



## fischbär (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

wlure.com

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Purist (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Aber da gescheite Modelle (nicht zu klein, nicht umbedigt 3 Haken an einem 12cm Köder, flach laufend usw.) zu finden war gar nicht soooo easy...



Na komm, hat bei mir problemlos geklappt. Solange du die Tauchschaufeln gut siehst, kannst du den Lauf gut abschätzen. Es hält dich auch keiner davon ab, von den drei Drillingen einen abzumachen. |rolleyes 

Für Zander verwende ich bislang gerne kleine sinkende Minnows, auch die gibt's bei Ali für 'nen Euro.


----------



## kati48268 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Purist schrieb:


> Für Zander verwende ich bislang gerne kleine sinkende Minnows, auch die gibt's bei Ali für 'nen Euro.


Kannst du da welche empfehlen?
Bin mit der Börse nicht so bewandert...


----------



## Fr33 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Wenn Pursit die meint, die wie die kleinen Rapalas aussehen -  die hab ich auch schon daheim  Dachte aber die sind ggf. zu klein....

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Fishing-Lure-Minnow-Lures-Hard-Bait-Pesca-Fishing-Tackle-isca-artificial-11CM-13G-Quality-Hook/32502286728.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.4wz8fT


----------



## hanzz (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Sehen doch top aus !


----------



## Michael_05er (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wenn Pursit die meint, die wie die kleinen Rapalas aussehen -  die hab ich auch schon daheim  Dachte aber die sind ggf. zu klein....



Mein Lieblingswobbler fürs Zanderwobbeln bei Nacht ist ein 9cm Rapala. Einen 12er fische ich auch, aber seltener. Die von dir verlinkten sind meiner Meinung nach nicht zu klein.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

@ Fr33:

Von den Wobblern kann man ja ruhig welche versenken ohne sich zu ärgern...
Da ist ein Jig mit Gummi ja teurer...
Für die paar Cent werde ich mir auch welche bestellen und testen...


----------



## Fr33 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Haken sind scharf - aber sind halt keine VMC oder sowas... entsprechend darf man da nicht mit der Brechstange Drillen....


----------



## Purist (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wenn Pursit die meint, die wie die kleinen Rapalas aussehen -  die hab ich auch schon daheim  Dachte aber die sind ggf. zu klein....



Die meinte ich nicht- die Kopien von Spro (Ikiru Jerk) sind mir da lieber. Eher sowas: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/iLure-Fishing-bait-Minnow-7-cm-6g-Dive-artificial-bait-hardplastic-Hard-Lure-wobbler-Bass-bait/32800106789.html

Mit der Größe solltest du dir keine Gedanken machen, oft schnappen sich auch Zander über 70cm Kleinköder.  Außerdem taugen sie auch gut für Barsche. 

Für die oberflächennahe Angelei habe ich schon andere vom Chinamann auf Lager die schön flanken, Länge exakt 10cm, die aber noch am Fisch getestet werden wollen.


----------



## Fr33 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Danke dir! Farben sind wohl nachts egal oder?

Edit: Die von Purist Verlinkten sind nicht schlecht... aber in dem Bereich (7cm) hab ich eig schon was. Dachte da eher an 10-13cm.


----------



## MikeHawk (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Wegen der Größe würde ich mir auch keine Gedanken machen.

Ich habe mit 7cm sowie mit 13cm die gleichen Größen gefangen und konnte keine Selektion feststellen.

Auf den 13cm gingen Rapfen, Zander und Barsche die max 20cm groß waren.

 @Edit. Ich fische normalerweise nur dunkle Farben (Schwarz, Lila)


----------



## Purist (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Danke dir! Farben sind wohl nachts egal oder?



Klar, trotzdem nehme ich grundsätzlich Silberartiges. Ist ein Tick von mir  So kann man die Wobbler auch tagsüber bedenkenlos nutzen.. 



Fr33 schrieb:


> Dachte da eher an 10-13cm.



Die hier haben exakt 10cm:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/5-Color-4-4-11-3g-Hot-Sale-Minnow-Fishing-Lure-Top-Quality-Fish-Bait-3D/32791282247.html

Bei dem Anbieter habe ich allerdings noch nicht gekauft, sondern bei MMlong ( https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1pcs-11-2cm-11-3g-Hot-Sale-Minnow-Fishing-Lure-Top-Quality-Fish-Bait-3D-Eyes/32716981810.html ) Der verschickt die auf jeden Fall in einer Retailverpackung. Mache dich aber darauf gefasst, dass du fast mit Garantie einen Drilling entsorgen kannst, weil eine Spitze verbogen ist  Dafür sind sie qualitativ Top, sauberer Lack und keine wackelnden Ösen. 

Der hier müsste auch ein Flachläufer sein, ist aber kein Minnow:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/3D-Eyes-Artificial-Bait-Fishing-Lure-Floating-Minnow-Lifelike-Siumlation-Crankbait-Fake-Lures-Fishing-Wobblers-with/32738067083.html

Die Lixadadinger sind z.T. mit denen von Mmlong identisch, nur mit anderer Lackierung, hier z.B. auch Zander. Sind etwas billiger und kommen ebenso in einer Retailverpackung, die qualität ist ebenso ausgezeichnet. 
Aber immer daran denken: Den billigsten Preis erst einmal suchen (Ködergewicht und Typ in der Suche verwenden) und Cashback nicht vergessen #6


----------



## Fr33 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Sowas in der Art hab ich gefunden.... momentan vlt noch bisi zu groß, aber Ende des Sommers sollten die gehen....

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Free...lgo_pvid=37aa297c-550b-4f9e-b31d-763819f91568

Okey - Farben jetzt nicht soo dolle, aber dafür preiswert und da kann auch mal einer im nächtlichen Rhein verweilen...


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Ich habe mal gelesen, dass es besser wäre nachts leuchtende Wobbler für Zander zu nehmen - weil sie die besser sehen würden. 

Also Wobbler die dann unter Wasser leuchten, nachdem man sie z.B. mit einer Kopflampe angestrahlt hat. 

Fachbegriff: Lumineszierende Wobbler  

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Fr33 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Kenn das von den 90ern als es so Erfindungen hab, wie Wobbler in deren Augenhöhlen man Ein 4,5er Knicklicht stecken konnte. Oder eben die sogenannten selstleuchtenden Gummis 

 Zander haben ja eh Restlichtverstärker im Auge und zudem das Seitenlinienorgan... denke da braucht man keine Selbstleuchtenden Köder...


----------



## hanzz (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Das wird dieses Wochenende getestet.
Glaub aber nicht wirklich dran


----------



## hanzz (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Sowas in der Art hab ich gefunden.... momentan vlt noch bisi zu groß, aber Ende des Sommers sollten die gehen....
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Free...lgo_pvid=37aa297c-550b-4f9e-b31d-763819f91568
> 
> Okey - Farben jetzt nicht soo dolle, aber dafür preiswert und da kann auch mal einer im nächtlichen Rhein verweilen...


Die sind nicht zu groß für jetzt.
So meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/10pcs-lot-11cm-13-5g-Minnow-Fishing-Lure-Lot-Fishing-Lures-Artificial-Hard-Fishing-Bait-Sinking/32321356695.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.S4rMVW




Die hier laufen recht gut. Bei dem Preis stellt man sich Frage, wenn einer runterfällt, ob man sich noch bückt um ihn wieder auf zu heben...:q (1)




(1) PS: Wenn man es im Kreuz hat....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Bei ganz, ganz trüben Wasser soll es eine gute Waffe sein habe ich gehört...
Ich meine aber die Gummis und nicht die Wobbler...


----------



## hanzz (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

In Spanien an einem klaren See hat bei prallster Sonne n Barsch auf einen selbstleuchtenden Gufi gebissen.
Hab ich aber erst später in der Dämmerung gemerkt, dass er leuchtet.
Bezeichnend war, dass der Barsch beim rausheben des Köders aus dem Wasser gesprungen kam und den Gufi unbedingt wollte.

Übrigens ne China Ali Lieblingsköder Kopie












Steht sogar LK drauf :q


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Die finde ich ganz interessnt...

https://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/Goture-New-Fishing-Vest-Outdoor-Hiking-Hunting-Vest-Waistcoat-Men-Fishing-Jackets-Army-Green-L-XL/1272065_32775871189.html?spm=2114.12010108.1000023.9.fwyj88

Und wenn die mal zu voll gepackt ist dann kann man die immer ablegen wie ein Rucksack :q:q:q...
Für Nachts bzw. Strecke machen ganz gut...Ich werde mir die mal Bestellen...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Costa quanta die LK Köder von Ali ???

So, jetzt sachen packen und ab ans Wasser der Zander wartet schon auf mich...


----------



## hanzz (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Weiß nicht mehr genau.
Meine so um die 2 euro vier Stück


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Danke...


----------



## hanzz (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

1,77 € genau
http://s.aliexpress.com/uM7bm6r2


----------



## Fr33 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Jetzt sind wir Zander-Spezis ja doch beim Gummigetier gelandet *gg*


----------



## hanzz (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Ja hast recht.
OT ist jetzt aus.

http://www.raubfischspezi.com/produ...rofi-blinker-go-up-9-cm--classic-silver-.html

Hier noch n günstiger Flachläufer und Weitwurf Wobbler


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Der ist ja bei mir um die Ecke...
Brauche nur den Brackeler Hellweg von Brackel aus weiter zu fahren...
Werde mal im Laden vorbei schauen...
Danke...


----------



## Fr33 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Ich hab dabeim ein paar echte Flachläufer fürs Meer.... tolle Dinger. ABer die sind mir zu schmal... selbst ne Laube sieht dagegen fett aus. Daher ist die Minnow Form schon brauchbar oder sogar etwas bauchiger... (kein Crank!)


----------



## jkc (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> ...
> Fachbegriff: Lumineszierende Wobbler
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon?



Nix, mein ganzes Leben noch keinen Fisch auf sowas gefangen obwohl immer wieder mal, auch zu Topzeiten eingesetzt. Die Bisse darauf kann ich an einer Hand abzählen, sogar noch wenn ich Bisse auf selbstleuchtende Gummis mit dazu nehme.

Grüße JK


----------



## Purist (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Okey - Farben jetzt nicht soo dolle, aber dafür preiswert und da kann auch mal einer im nächtlichen Rhein verweilen...



Ja, die Farben sind relativ. Ganz koscher sehen mir die aber nicht aus, Noname hat meist die mieseste Qualität auch bei dem Preis, billigster Anbieter: 1,52€ - 6,5% Cashback ~1,42€. 

Ich würde gerne nocheinmal das große Madbiteteil (Foto hier irgendwo im Forum) von letztem Jahr ordern, das flankt super, auch bei leichtem Zug, aber das gibt's nicht mehr. Die haben fast sämtliche Kukös aus dem Programm geschmissen. |uhoh:


----------



## Purist (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Fachbegriff: Lumineszierende Wobbler
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon?



Im Süßwasser in Mitteleuropa: Murks. Oder hast du schon nachts leuchtende Kleinfische gesehen? Ich nicht. 
Auf See ist das etwas anderes, da gibt's wirklich leuchtendes Getier.


----------



## jkc (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Purist schrieb:


> Im Süßwasser in Mitteleuropa: Murks. Oder hast du schon nachts leuchtende Kleinfische gesehen? Ich nicht.
> Auf See ist das etwas anderes, da gibt's wirklich leuchtendes Getier.



Naja, Firetiger-Rotaugen gibt es ja auch nicht, trotzdem ist das eine super erfolgreiche Farbe.


----------



## Rannebert (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal gelesen, dass es besser wäre nachts leuchtende Wobbler für Zander zu nehmen - weil sie die besser sehen würden.
> 
> Also Wobbler die dann unter Wasser leuchten, nachdem man sie z.B. mit einer Kopflampe angestrahlt hat.
> 
> ...



Halt ich auch gar nichts von. Bei Gummis an Tagen mit schönstem Sonnenschein und trübstem Wasser geht das von Zeit zu Zeit noch, aber nachts befürchte ich eher einen abschreckenden Effekt. Und Erfolg hatte ich nachts mit solchen Ködern auch noch überhaupt nicht.

Schön schauts trotzdem aus damit in der Dunkelheit zu werfen - hat was von Leuchtspurmunition.


----------



## Fr33 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Hab mal ein bischen bei WLure gesucht... so wirklich reisst mich da nix vom Hocker. Ich such nochmal bisi weiter.


----------



## jkc (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Von W-Lure den Bomber-Klon M509 oder den großen Vision-Nachbau M262...


----------



## Purist (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



jkc schrieb:


> Von W-Lure den Bomber-Klon M509 oder den großen Vision-Nachbau M262...



Habe beide, allerdings nicht von Wlure. Mitteldrilling raus und ab dafür


----------



## jkc (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Jupp.#6


----------



## Fr33 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Glaube hab was gefunden was mir passt.... klassischer Minnow. Aber nicht ganz soo dünn und mit gutem Gewicht.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1pcs...lgo_pvid=6391aced-0257-46a2-8c6e-0f535f942f12


----------



## jkc (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Sieht auch gut aus, wobei der m.M. nach an der gleichen Krankheit krankt wie viele Wobbler in der Länge: Für die Größe recht wenig Gewicht...

Grüße JK


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Okay, Danke für eure Meinungen zu den lumineszierenden Wobblern.  

Ich angel ja meistens mit Gummi auf Zander, aber ab und zu schleppe ich auch mal einen Wobbler. Das ist aber einfach nicht so wirklich erfolgreich obwohl ich eigentlich recht gute Voraussetzungen habe. 

Ein Gewässer dass eine durchgängig gleiche Tiefenstruktur hat und ich kann sogar mit E-Motor schleppen. 

Geschleppte Gummis bringen mir immer wieder Zander - auf Wobbler passiert hingegen sehr wenig. Bislang hab ich erst 2 oder 3 Zander so erwischt - und wie tagsüber. Nachts auf Wobbler noch gar keinen beim Schleppen vom Boot aus. 

Vergangene Nacht habe ich z.B. mit einem wunderbaren, schlanken weißen Wobbler die Uferkanten schön langsam vom Boot aus abgeschleppt.

Vom Gefühl her passt das alles absolut perfekt - und trotzdem beißen die nicht. 

Naja, ich werde schon noch dahinterkommen. 

Bei den geschleppten Gummis hats auch Jahre gebraucht bis ich ein paar "Regelmäßigkeiten" erkennen konnte.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Okay, Danke für eure Meinungen zu den lumineszierenden Wobblern.
> 
> Ich angel ja meistens mit Gummi auf Zander, aber ab und zu schleppe ich auch mal einen Wobbler. Das ist aber einfach nicht so wirklich erfolgreich obwohl ich eigentlich recht gute Voraussetzungen habe.
> 
> ...



Ich kann dir zum Schleppen auf Zander den Super Shad Rap 14cm von Rapala wärmstens empfehlen, der hat uns beim nächtlichen Schleppen über Tiefen von 4-7m schon große Zander gebracht. Am besten lief dieses Modell:

https://www.angel-abc.de/kunstkoede...LKKwqc4CLkZAeMkTjnTRwmH95bOJ9Kf_1gaAp6u8P8HAQ


----------



## kati48268 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Rannebert schrieb:


> ... aber nachts befürchte ich eher einen abschreckenden Effekt.


Hmmm...
ich hab's mit solchen Ködern auf Zander erst zwei, drei mal versucht, nix gefangen, aber mit anderen Ködern dann auch nicht.
Aber:
beim Rotfedernangeln mit Mais hatte ich mal ein tolles Erlebnis mit lumineszierenden Ködern.
Als in der Dämmerung die Bisse auf Mais bei mir und 4 weiteren Kollegen rapide zurückgingen, hab ich ein selbstleuchtendes Maiskorn dran gemacht, auch noch von 'Enterprise Tackle'.
Meine Kumpels kriegten sich nicht ein Lachen.

Ich war dann aber der Einzige, der weiter Fische fing (alle Köder lagen dicht beieinander und zuvor haben wir alle gleich gut gefangen).
Die blöden Sprüche verschwanden, leise bat mein Nachbar, "hast du noch so eins..." und fing dann auch.

Wenn es die Rotfedern nicht abschreckt, sondern sogar an den Köder bringt, warum sollte das beim Zander völlig anders sein?!

*Das schreit geradezu nach einem vernünftigen Vergleichs-Test!* |rolleyes



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Nachts auf Wobbler noch gar keinen beim Schleppen vom Boot aus.


Das erinnert mich grad daran, dass ich dir doch noch was zum Testen beim Schleppen schicken wollte!
Unser Treffen in Emsdetten, du weißt...
Hab's total verdödelt. |rotwerden

Ich leg das Dingens jetzt gleich raus, geht nächste Woche in die Post.


----------



## fischbär (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Hatte auch keine Erfolge mit lumi Wobblern. Völlig sinnlos.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

@Sten Hagelvoll 
Danke für den Tipp #6 ich hab mir mal einen bestellt und werde es damit mal ausprobieren. Bin sehr gespannt 

@kati
Ich freue mich  #6


----------



## ae71 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Hallo am Ebro hatte ich vor ein paar Jahren so eine Sandra die luminiszierte. Also die mit Taschenlampe angelauchtet und dann nachleuchtet. Bisher dachte ich das es Phophoreszens genannt wird. Aber vielleicht ist das alles das gleiche. Naja, was ich sagen wollte, ich hab damit in der trüben dunklen Brühe des Segres, ein Zander gefangen und ein paar weitere Bisse gehabt. Also kann das schon funktionieren. Aber was mich jetzt interessiert welche Wobblermodelle haben das? 
Gruß Toni


----------



## Angler9999 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Es funktioniert .....

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=257280&d=1496729021


https://de.aliexpress.com/item/10pcs-lot-11cm-13-5g-Minnow-Fishing-Lure-Lot-Fishing-Lures-Artificial-Hard-Fishing-Bait-Sinking/32321356695.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.S4rMVW


----------



## ae71 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

@Angler9999, mit diesen Wobblermodellen habe ich am Ebro beim Schleppen 2 Zander gefangen. Die sind qualitativ nicht schlecht, vor allem für den Preis. Dank Chinawobbler thread.


----------



## ronram (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Mit denen fange ich auch am Kölner Rhein Zander.


Und wenn man mal einen versenkt oder gegen die Steine wirft, tut es nicht so weh.

Ganz allgemein finde ich das Zanderwobbeln sehr dankbar. 
Man kann nicht viel verkehrt machen. [emoji14]


----------



## Deep Down (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Fachbegriff: Lumineszierende Wobbler
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon?



Vergiss es! UV-aktive Wobbler sind auf Zander viiiiel effektiver!
Die "leuchten" angeregt durch UV-Licht nur gaaaanz schwach! Am Besten sind/waren die in weiß!


----------



## hecht99 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Kurze Frage und sorry schon mal falls ich es überlesen habe. Habt ihr mit Rasselwobbler mehr oder weniger Erfolg bei Nacht?

 Klar gibt es Gewässerbedingt viele Unterschiede, mir brachten am Tag Tiefläufer mit Rasseln, die immer wieder gegen die Steine am Grund gestoßen sind, relativ viele Bisse


----------



## Fr33 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Meine Zander-Wobbler halten sich in Grenzen. Die meisten Fischen wohl lieber Modelle ohne Rasseln/ Kugeln. Gerade nachts wo eig es Ruhe am und im Gewässer einkehrt keine schlechte Wahl.


----------



## Marko35 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

moin...zieht den wobbler doch einfach mal mega langsam durchs wasser...hab die meisten bisse wenn der wobbler wie nen stock auf dem wasser liegt.mache das seit 8 jahren so und bin nur am testen welcher wobbler und welche köderführung am besten ist.da kann ich nur sagen der bomber long a in schwarz/lila ist "fast" unschlagbar.ist übrigens auch eine rassel drin...wurde aber die letzten tage eines besseren belehrt.hatte mir den daiwa minnow 120 sr zugelegt in live perch.es folgte biss auf biss.werd es heut nochmal antesten.wäre so wie ich es gestern gemerkt habe ne alternative zum bomber in schwarz den es fast garnicht mehr zu kaufen gibt...


----------



## Fr33 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Führt ihr den Wobbler längs bzw. parallel zur Steinpackung? Oder schräg oder werft ihr gar gerade raus (sprich 90° zur Packung) ?


----------



## hanzz (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Anfangs hab ich die ganze Buhne abgekloppft.
Mittlerweile 90% parallel zur Packung.
Da kommen einfach die meisten Bisse.


----------



## Marko35 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

einfach rechts links...da machste nix falsch.vorher mal schaun wo du (ob kanal oder fluss) kleine fische am rand siehst.es gibt natürlich nächte da geht nix.das liegt dann aber auch nicht am wobbler oder an der farbe.die wolln dann halt nicht.ich werfe immer so nah an den rand wie es der wobbler zu lässt (hänger).dafür ist der bomber einfach perfekt.der steigt sehr schnell auf wenn nicht gekurbelt wird.ich drehe so langsam selbst wenn ich merke da is nen wiederstand mache ich nix.ist zwar nen sehr sehr langweiliges angeln aber wenns kracht biste wieder voll dabei


----------



## Krabat_11 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Sehr schöner Thread!
Es geht, soweit ich gelesen habe, nur um Flachwasser und Nachtangeln. Letzteres ist bei uns nicht erlaubt, 30 Min. nach Sonnenuntergang ist fertig.
Meine Frage:
Hat es schon mal jemand im tiefen Wasser, bei ordentlich Strömung mit einer Montage wie dieser probiert?

Hauptschnur-Bleikugel-Stahlvorfach-Wobbler

Wenn Weißfische die Hauptnahrung sind mit einer Minnow, wie schon viel gepostet, bei Grundeln mit sowas wie nem Salmo Bullhead.

Irgendwelche Erfahrungen?

TL
Hauke


----------



## kati48268 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> Hauptschnur-Bleikugel-Stahlvorfach-Wobbler


So schleppe ich am Kanal laufend die Spundwand entlang auf Zander & Barsch (ohne Stahl).
_(Das AB-Video liegt zu 4/5 seit ü1Jahr auf der Festplatte und ich komm einfach net dazu das endlich fertig zu machen)_


----------



## hanzz (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...
> _(Das AB-Video liegt zu 4/5 seit ü1Jahr auf der Festplatte und ich komm einfach net dazu das endlich fertig zu machen)_



will sehen #h

 lass die Finger von den Frauen, dann wird das auch mitm Video


----------



## H7KIHO (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Moin alle zusammen ,

Ich habe gestern das erste mal in der Dämmerung mit Wobbler auf Zander Versucht. Und ja es hat tatsächlich auch gleich geklappt, sowas aber auch!

Die Letzte Zeit wollte kein einziger Zander mehr nen Köderfisch haben deshalb bin ich umgestiegen. Habe nur ein paar Meter gemacht und gerade als ich aufgeben wollte packte ein 50ger zu.Man hab ich mich erschrocken wollte ich den Wobbler doch gerade aus dem Wasser heben... hatte ich  ihn doch bis unter nen halben Meter vor meine Füße gefischt, das Wasser war auch nicht Tiefer als 50 cm.

Ich konnte das nicht mehr reproduzieren, war aber auch nicht mehr Lange am Wasser.

Ich Fische an einem Kanal, ist also echt ein Monotones Gewässer. Ich würde gerne wissen, ob ich hier Strecke machen muss, oder ob ich den Wobbler die ganze Zeit an einer Stelle Präsentieren sollte.


----------



## Fischknipser (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Hallo zusammen,
vorgestern habe ich auch meine ersten Zander nachts im Rhein am Buhnenfeld,auf Wobbler, gefangen.
Der Startschuß fiel mit einem kleinen Rapfen,den ich mit nem langsam geführten, Illex Chubby auf die Schuppen gelegt habe.
Später kamen noch weitere bisse auf einen Spro Wobbler im Barschdekor hinzu.
Leider waren es nur Zwergenzander,aber immerhin was gefangen..

Wie hier allerdings oft zu lesen,daß die Zander richtig draufknallen,kann ich nicht bestätigen,fühlte sich eher an,als wenn ich ein Handtuch gehakt hätte.

Die Bisse kamen ,bei bewölktem Himmel allerdings erst ab 22.30 Uhr.
Ich werde es jedenfalls nochmals wiederholen.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Fr33 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Glaube hab was gefunden was mir passt.... klassischer Minnow. Aber nicht ganz soo dünn und mit gutem Gewicht.
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1pcs...lgo_pvid=6391aced-0257-46a2-8c6e-0f535f942f12



Hallo zusammen. Die oben genannten wobbler bekommen. Für den Preis ok aber haken sind Schrott und die sprengringe auch. Hab die 6er Drillinge getauscht und gegen 2x 4er Drillinge getauscht.


----------



## kaioo99 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Ich war jetzt schon einige male nachts  von 22-1 Uhr oder von 12-4 Uhr an unserem Vereinsteich fischen. Leider ohne Erfolg hatte gestern gegen 3 Uhr auf einen 5er-Spinner was ziemlich kräftiges dran, könnte aber auch ein gehakter Karpfen gewesen sein. 

Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen zu den Uhrzeiten und der Köderwahl an künstlichen Teichen gemacht.

Habe es bisher mit einem Rapala X-Rap in 2 Dekoren und verschiedenen Spinnern probiert, leider erfolglos.

Der Teich ist an der Tiefsten stelle nicht tiefer als 2,5-3m.

Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps war nun schon etliche Stunden ohne Fisch am Wasser. :q

Gruß


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Zuerst mal ermitteln, ob in dem Ding überhaupt ein nennenswerter Zanderbestand vorhanden ist.

In viele Vereinsteiche kommen Zander zwar mal per Besatz rein, machen es da drin aber mangels Gewässer-Eignung mitunter nicht unbedingt lange (und vermehren sich gleich zweimal nicht von selbst).

Ist zwar definitiv nicht immer, aber sehr oft so. Insofern: Checke das lieber vorab mal aus, bevor Du dir womöglich quasi-vergeblich ne Tentakel am Wurfarm anzüchtest.


----------



## kaioo99 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Zander sind da!
Zwar kein üppiger Bestand aber ab und an wird doch mal einer gefangen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Na dann: Feuer frei


----------



## Zander34 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



kaioo99 schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt schon einige male nachts  von 22-1 Uhr oder von 12-4 Uhr an unserem Vereinsteich fischen. Leider ohne Erfolg hatte gestern gegen 3 Uhr auf einen 5er-Spinner was ziemlich kräftiges dran, könnte aber auch ein gehakter Karpfen gewesen sein.
> 
> Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen zu den Uhrzeiten und der Köderwahl an künstlichen Teichen gemacht.
> 
> ...



Fisch und Fang zanderkönig / eine Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang ganz langsam einkurbeln


----------



## kaioo99 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Komme gerade vom Wasser heute aber nur von 22.30-0:15.

Habe diesmal den Zanderwobbler von Jörg Strehlow in schwarz probiert mit einer Lauftiefe von einem Meter.

Wieder mal erfolglos. Werde es die Tage mal mit KöFi probieren wenn dann nicht langsam mal ein Zander an den Haken kommt muss ich doch noch mal das Gewässer überdenken.

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Zanderkönig, 21€ finde ich ziemlich happig, werde es vermutlich trotzdem mal probieren.

Vielen Dank #h

Gruß


----------



## Zander34 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



kaioo99 schrieb:


> Komme gerade vom Wasser heute aber nur von 22.30-0:15.
> 
> Habe diesmal den Zanderwobbler von Jörg Strehlow in schwarz probiert mit einer Lauftiefe von einem Meter.
> 
> ...



Ich melde mich auch mal die Tage ... hab die selben Bedingungen wie du ! Darf ich fragen in welcher Region dein Gewässer liegt ?


----------



## Angler9999 (5. Juli 2017)

Müsst ihr immer die Vollzitate benutzen. Es geht auch anders. Das nervt so richtig, wenn man auf dem Mobilphone liest.
Danke


----------



## Jamdoumo (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



kaioo99 schrieb:


> Komme gerade vom Wasser heute aber nur von 22.30-0:15.
> 
> Habe diesmal den Zanderwobbler von Jörg Strehlow in schwarz probiert mit einer Lauftiefe von einem Meter.
> 
> ...



Ich hab gestern Abend mit Gummi auf Zander gefischt. Als die Zander den nicht mehr wollten hab ich aufgehört zu fischen und mir ne Pause gegönnt. 

Als es merklich dämmerte und ich eigentlich nachhause, wollte dämmerte mir ebenfalls dieser Thread zum Zander wobbeln sowie, dass ich mir mal diesen total überteuerten Wobbler gekauft und sogar in der Box dabei habe. 

Also gedacht getan, hab ich den mit dem Gedanken "Ist ja schon der Klassiker -mal eben was probieren zu wollen- und dann klappts unverhofft tatsächlich." aus der Box genommen. 

Wobbler eingeklinkt, ein schlenzender nicht ernst gemeinter Wurf parallel zur Packung Richtung Buhnenspitze. Köder schlägt auf, ich habe noch kein halbes Mal angekurbelt als das Wasser explodiert. 

Rapfen! 

Danach kam auf den Wobbler leider garnix mehr. 

Foto folgt.


----------



## kaioo99 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Ich fische in der nähe von Frankfurt am Main.


----------



## Jamdoumo (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

So hier das Bild vom Rapfen.


----------



## ae71 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Hallo falls es jemand interessiert, den Zanderkönig 2.0 gibts jetzt auch wieder, diesmal in nennen wir es mal in Lila. Gleicher Preis, gleiches Modell nur andere Farbe und wie es aussieht könnten wohl auch einer in Gelb/Grün  irgendwann kommen. Habe die DVD von Fisch und Fang angeschaut. Birger ist halt schon ein guter Angler. Denke der würde auch mit ner Banane was fangen.
Gruß
Toni


----------



## Jamdoumo (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



ae71 schrieb:


> Hallo falls es jemand interessiert, den Zanderkönig 2.0 gibts jetzt auch wieder, diesmal in nennen wir es mal in Lila. Gleicher Preis, gleiches Modell nur andere Farbe und wie es aussieht könnten wohl auch einer in Gelb/Grün irgendwann kommen. Habe die DVD von Fisch und Fang angeschaut. Birger ist halt schon ein guter Angler. Denke der würde auch mit ner Banane was fangen.
> Gruß
> Toni



Klar, die melken die Kuh solange sie Milch gibt. Der erste angeblich limitierte wird auch fleißig weiter verkauft.


----------



## fischbär (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Birger halte ich auf jeden Fall für einen schamlosen Aufschneider. Die Zander sind scheu geworden, jetzt geht nur noch lila. Lol. Was für ein Müll. Schon das Original taugt nicht mehr als jeder andere Minnow in der Größe. Der Schwachsinn dieses Jahr ist aber an Lächerlichkeit echt nicht mehr zu toppen. Der dämliche Original ZK war silber. Das reflektiert lila genau so gut. Plus auch noch alle andren Farben.
Die Jungs haben halt auch Infos zu allen top Spots und endlos Zeit zu angeln.


----------



## Jamdoumo (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Die Marketing-Maschinerie ist wirklich nicht zu unterschätzen. Die geben richtig Gas. auf allen Kanälen.  Und klar fallen die Leute drauf rein. Wer was gegen den ZK sagt wird zumindest mein FB von Teamanglern angegangen. 

 Ich find das Ding chic. Zum Angeln und für die Sammlung. 

 2 von 4 musste ich umtauschen weil schlecht verarbeitet. Ging ohne Probleme. 

 Was mich nervt ist einfach diese Melkerei. Erzählen von wegen limitierte oder begrenzte Stückzahl und produzieren eine nach der anderen Charge nach. Das ist nicht richtig. 

 Den Hinweis gibt's soweit ich das gesehen habe auch schon garnicht mehr. 

 Der Rest ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## Purist (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

@Jamdoumo, du kaufst wirklich Köder, weil sie als limitiert beworben werden?

Was die Masche betrifft, die ist doch sehr clever. Nimm ein Thema mit dem sich noch nie viele Angler beschäftigt haben: Zanderangeln (manche sollen damit schon Probleme haben) am späten Abend/in der Nacht und präsentiere einen angeblichen "Wunderköder" dafür. Mögliche Interessenten wissen überhaupt nicht, dass man Zander zu den Uhrzeiten mit völlig beliebigen Ködern fangen kann, weil sie es noch nie gemacht haben. Da macht ein 08/15 Fangbericht, egal ob Fake oder von einem echten Kunden, natürlich richtig Eindruck.


----------



## Jamdoumo (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Purist schrieb:


> @Jamdoumo, du kaufst wirklich Köder, weil sie als limitiert beworben werden?



Nee, und das steht da auch nicht.


----------



## Purist (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Es klingt aber so..


----------



## Jamdoumo (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Purist schrieb:


> Es klingt aber so..



Dein Thema. |wavey:


----------



## Promachos (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Hallo!

Zurück zum Thema: Nach sporadischen und halbherzigen Versuchen nachts mit Wobblern habe ich zusammen mit einem Kumpel in diesem Jahr vor, regelmäßig ein Mal pro Woche mit diesem Köder loszuziehen. An unserem Gewässer sind Zanderfänge am Tag sehr selten.
Beim ersten Versuch in der letzten Woche (von 20.30 bis 23 h) konnten wir einen 60er und einen 84er Zander fangen. Ein weiterer Fisch, wahrscheinlich auch ein Zander, konnte sich losschütteln. Mal sehen, wie es weitergeht.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Jamdoumo (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Der Wobbler fängt, keine Frage. Aber das tun andere auch. Eine Wundewaffe ist er nicht. 

Apropos Wunder, was mich wundert ist das die Drillinge sich aufbiegen. Ich hoffe man kann es auf dem Foto einigermaßen nachvollziehen.


----------



## Jamdoumo (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Hier das Foto


----------



## Purist (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Apropos Wunder, was mich wundert ist das die Drillinge sich aufbiegen.



Bei was ist das passiert?
Ich werde zwar nie Angler verstehen, die absolut keine aufbiegenden Drillinge wollen, aber grundsätzlich halte ich "biegt bei Hängern auf, im Drill nicht" für richtig. Das beinhaltet aber auch, dass man einen kapitalen Räuber an kleinen und dünndrähtigen Drillingen nicht mit derartiger Gewalt drillt, dass die sich aufbiegen.


----------



## Zander34 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



ae71 schrieb:


> Hallo falls es jemand interessiert, den Zanderkönig 2.0 gibts jetzt auch wieder, diesmal in nennen wir es mal in Lila. Gleicher Preis, gleiches Modell nur andere Farbe und wie es aussieht könnten wohl auch einer in Gelb/Grün  irgendwann kommen. Habe die DVD von Fisch und Fang angeschaut. Birger ist halt schon ein guter Angler. Denke der würde auch mit ner Banane was fangen.
> Gruß
> Toni



Momentan ist der aber ausverkauft ... zumindest meiner wird nachgeliefert #c


----------



## Allround-Angler (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Purist schrieb:


> Bei was ist das passiert?
> Ich werde zwar nie Angler verstehen, die absolut keine aufbiegenden Drillinge wollen, aber grundsätzlich halte ich "biegt bei Hängern auf, im Drill nicht" für richtig.



Volle Zustimmung#h.
Ein aufgebogener Haken ist das Beste für:
1. Umwelt
2. Fisch
3. Geldbeutel des Anglers


----------



## Jamdoumo (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Ich hab mich unzureichend erklärt. Wie Ihr an dem 1 Bild seht ist der Rapfen kein riesen Monster daher wunderte es mich das die Drillinge -Bild 2- aufgebogen sind.


----------



## MikeHawk (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Wie die Rapfen das immer schaffen ist mir auch ein absolutes Rätsel...


----------



## fischbär (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Bei Rapfen völlig normal.


----------



## kati48268 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

War dieses Jahr kaum angeln, hatte zu viel anderes um die Ohren und ehrlich gesagt kriegte ich den Hintern auch nicht hoch.
Räubertechnisch gab es im Frühjahr ein paar Hechte, ansonsten nur Minibarsche bei 2-3 kurzen Ausflügen an den Kanal.
Aber heute hatten mich 2 Freunde "genötigt" eine Tour zum Rhein mit zu machen, war auch gut so.
Wetter gut, (für mich) neuer Spot, gute Laune ...nur kein Fisch bei mir auf Gummi, einer der Kumpels bekam 2 kleine Zanderchens.

Mit Einsetzen der Dunkelheit 




_(meine Fresse, wie früh... #t) _
kam dann die Zeit des Wobbleranglers (also meine!)
und innerhalb einer 1/2-3/4 Stunde gab es dann doch noch einen 34er Barsch und ein 52er Zanderlein für mich.






Keine Riesen, klar, aber nach ein paar Monaten Angelfrei hab ich mich arg gefreut
und muss nach wie vor sagen: 
Wobblern macht deutlich mehr Bock 
als die verdammte Gummirumzupferei!


----------



## Mighty Iris (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Toller Bericht! Danke für die vielen Tipps. Mich nervt dieser Gummifisch Hype auch ziemlich. 
All dat Plastik im Wasser, kann ja nich jut sinn. 
Kennt jemand gute Stellen an der Elbe/ Nordufer für Zander? Lg


----------



## Michael_05er (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Ich war gestern auch am Rhein, leider war mein Lieblingsplatz von drei Anglern besetzt. Kati, wo warst du unterwegs  ? Musste dann ausweichen. Hab einen neuen wobbler und eine neue bzw. geerbte Rute gefischt. Zwei Bisse und ein anfasser vor meinen Füßen. Ein Zanderbiß sogar direkt beim rausheben des wobblers. Leider nix gelandet, trotzdem Spaß gehabt. Elend kalt war es allerdings, ich muss mich wärmer anziehen... 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Und Wobblerfetischst wieder am Wasser - Zander, aufpassen! 

Freut mich, Kati!


----------



## fischbär (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Wo angelt ihr denn zur Zeit? In stilleren Bereichen oder nahe der Strömung? In der Nähe von tiefen Stellen?


----------



## kati48268 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Elend kalt war es allerdings, ich muss mich wärmer anziehen...


|bigeyes
War doch super warm gestern, zumindest im Bereich Wesel.
Hab nicht mal ne Jacke angezogen.



fischbär schrieb:


> Wo angelt ihr denn zur Zeit? In stilleren Bereichen oder nahe der Strömung? In der Nähe von tiefen Stellen?


Wir waren an einer Stelle, recht weit von der Strömung weg. Tagsüber kamen Bisse nur weit draussen nahe der Strömungskante.
Aber als es dunkel wurde, konnte man aufsteigende Fische in Nahbereich sehen (vermutl. hoch gescheuchte Beute) und die Bisse kamen quasi vor den Füssen und kurz unter der Oberfläche (Flachläufer).


----------



## Michael_05er (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> War doch super warm gestern, zumindest im Bereich Wesel.
> Hab nicht mal ne Jacke angezogen.


Als ich um zehn aufgehört habe, hatten wir noch zwei Grad plus. Vier Stunden in PVC-Watstiefeln sind auch mit dicken Strümpfen nicht optimal. Am Ende hab ich Tremarella-wobbeln betrieben  Muss ganz dringend meine Wathose flicken!

Ich fische an ruhigeren Stellen sehr ufernah, deswegen auch die Watstiefel. 

Edit: Zu meinen Wobbbler-Empfehlungen füge ich hiermit den Salmo Minnow M9F HBL hinzu. Lässt sich besser werfen als man denkt und macht erstaunlich viel Druck beim absolut langsamen einleiern. Kann auch an der neuen Rute liegen, da muss ich noch mit meinen "altbewährten" Ködern vergleichen. Aber mich hat der Köder positiv überrascht! Bei Mondschein im klaren Wasser ist er auch gut zu sehen.


----------



## aland90 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

habe bei meinem letzten usa-aufenthalt ein paar wobbler von cotton cordell gekauft. die verwende ich sehr gerne zum spinnfischen auf zander und barsche in der donau. 

dieser wobbler ist mein favorit, allerdings braucht man eine ziemlich leichte rute dafür: 

https://www.koefi.at/Kunstkoeder/Cotton_Cordell_Lures/Wally_Diver_Chartreuse_Redhead


----------



## jkc (16. November 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Hi, wie sieht es da mit der Stabilität der Schaufel aus? Ich hatte mal zwei gekauft, einen sofort reklamiert. Die Schaufel ist ja nur verklebt und bei dem den ich hatte war es äußerst mangelhaft. Ich konnte von beiden Seiten ein Blatt Papier bis tief in die Spalten schieben.
Grundsätzlich finde ich schon die Konzeption angeklebte Schaufel mit Befestigungsöse drauf völlig Banane.|rolleyes

Grüße JK


----------



## aland90 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

also ich hatte bis jetzt keinerlei probleme bzw. wäre mir kein unterschied zu anderen wobblern aufgefallen. tauchschaufeln sind mir in über 30 jahren spinnfischen allerdings auch überhaupt erst ein bis zwei (aus)gebrochen.

weil ichs gerade entdeckt habe: hat irgendjemand erfahrungen mit diesen wobblern:
https://www.koefi.at/Kunstkoeder/Lindy_Tackle

sehen spannend aus.


----------



## Inni (16. November 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Hi,

hatte den hier bei Ali bestellt, weltklasse. Der läuft wirklich zwischen 0.5-1m, auch bei viel Druck (hier Elbe Dresden). Hat, wie ich finde, ein tollen Lauf und fliegt dank viel Volumen ziemlich weit. Kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen. 
Leider hat mir gestern ein Wels den Guten geklaut, hab gleich 3 nach bestellt:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Retail-2015-good-fishing-lures-minnow-quality-professional-baits-11-3cm-13-7g-swimbait-jointed-bait/32376778613.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.ParjSE 

Gute Fangerfolge habe ich aber auch mit dem Savage Gear 4Play in 9,5cm (der mit der kleinen Schaufel) gemacht. Der läuft ja ähnlich. Reagiert allerdings völlig anders. Der ist von Natur aus langsam sinkend. Bei Grundkontakt Druck aufbauen und er kommt etwas nach oben, bei weniger Druck läuft er tiefer. Man kann ihm aber auch gut mit der Rutenspitze die Lauftiefe dirigieren. Funzt super bei viel Strömungsdruck, leider sehr teuer.


----------



## Sebarschtian (16. November 2017)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Inni schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hatte den hier bei Ali bestellt, weltklasse. Der läuft wirklich zwischen 0.5-1m, auch bei viel Druck (hier Elbe Dresden). Hat, wie ich finde, ein tollen Lauf und fliegt dank viel Volumen ziemlich weit. Kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen.
> Leider hat mir gestern ein Wels den Guten geklaut, hab gleich 3 nach bestellt:
> ...



Den habe ich mir auch mal schicken lassen. Läuft wirklich sehr flach, auch geschleppt. Ziemlich aktiver Lauf. Hatte ihn eher als Rapfenköder einsortiert und bisher nur einen Hecht damit gefangen.


----------



## kati48268 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Der Wobbler "Fisch & Fang Zanderkönig" war in diesem Thread ja auch Thema.

Wollt mir immer einen holen, auch trotz des Apothekenpreises, irgendwie aber drüber weg gekommen.

Den gibt's nun ja auch in grell/UV-aktiv
Video
Video
Hat da schon wer mit Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## schwerhoeriger (5. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Hoi,

mir erschließt sich nicht ganz der Sinn von dem UV Wobbler! Zum Leuchten braucht das Ding doch UV-Strahlung oder? Da wurde nicht einmal mit einer UV Lampe geleuchtet! 

Grussen Michael


----------



## kati48268 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Ähem... nein.
Fische können in diesem Lichtspektrum-Bereich sehen, Menschen nicht, wir brauchen als Hilfsmittel diese Lampe.

Die Theorie mit UV-aktiven Ködern ist folgende:
im Restlicht der Dunkelheit ist (für Fische) noch genügend UV-Licht vorhanden, dass diese die Reflektionen des Köders wahrnehmen.

Viele Angler sind Anhänger dieser Theorie, manche auch so gar nicht.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (5. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Ah ok,

wusste ich nicht! Also bei mir ist schwarz, wenn es zappenduster is, die beste
Fangfarbe egal ob Gummi oder Plastik! Aber ich denke mal ist auch nix anderes als ne Glaubensfrage 

Grussen Michael


----------



## kati48268 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Schwarze Wobbler werden -gerade bei dieser Methode, also an Steinpackungen- ja gewählt, weil der Zander den Flachläufer eher von unten sieht. 
Dann setzt sich der dunkle Köder gegen den meist immer noch helleren Nachthimmel ab.


----------



## fischbär (5. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Der blöde FF Wobbler ist reine Geldschneiderei. Er ist für Zander tendenziell zu groß und fängt nicht besser als irgendein andrer Minnow. Dazu fliegt er ohne Weight transfer system schlecht. Die denken sich jedes Jahr ne andere Farbe aus um mehr zu verkaufen, aber es bleibt ein mittelmäßiger Wobbler für einen richtig dicken Preis. Das habe UV Zeugs ist auch Keks, abends ist kaum uv Licht da. Nicht umsonst heißt es Abendrot und nicht Abendblau.
Ich habe das Ding gekauft als er rauskam und heftig damit geangelt. Habe nur Aland und Rapfen drauf gefangen. Zander nie. Die sind alle auf Köder im Bereich 8 oder 10 cm gegangen. WLure hat da richtig schöne für um die 2 Euro. Oder Seaknight und Bearking bei Aliexpress. Den Aufpreis für den Edelwobbler wird er nie rechtfertigen.


----------



## Michael_05er (5. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Einer meiner Lieblingswobbler ist ein uv-aktiver rapala in chartreuse. Insofern führt mich das neue Modell schon in Versuchung, aber noch habe ich widerstanden... 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zandertex (5. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Schwarze Wobbler werden -gerade bei dieser Methode, also an Steinpackungen- ja gewählt, weil der Zander den Flachläufer eher von unten sieht.
> Dann setzt sich der dunkle Köder gegen den meist immer noch helleren Nachthimmel ab.




Mann muss nur fest dran glauben.#q


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Der Zanderkönig von F&F läuft gut am Rhein im Herbst...
Den hole ich mir auch die Tage, Kumpel fängt ganz gut mit den...
Die gehen ja auf fast jeden Flachläufer zu bestimmten Zeiten, die Spots und die richtige Zeit zu erwischen ist viel wichtiger...
Ich finde dunkele Farben bei hellen Nächten und nah an der Packung schon ganz gut...Aber zu der Zeit laufen auch andere Methoden um einiges besser als Wobbler...

#hThomas...


----------



## kati48268 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Schwarze Wobbler werden -gerade bei dieser Methode, also an Steinpackungen- ja gewählt, weil der Zander den Flachläufer eher von unten sieht.
> Dann setzt sich der dunkle Köder gegen den meist immer noch helleren Nachthimmel ab.





zandertex schrieb:


> Mann muss nur fest dran glauben.#q


Nö. Man guckt als Taucher auch ab und zu nach oben, dann *weiß* man das.


----------



## vermesser (6. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nö. Man guckt als Taucher auch ab und zu nach oben, dann *weiß* man das.



Ich bin häufig bei dir Kati, aber das ist Unsinn. Ob ich von unten gegen das Licht sozusagen einen schwarzen oder im Extremfall weißen Körper betrachte, macht keinen Unterschied...beides ist dunkel/Schatten, wenn ich nach oben gucke...


----------



## kati48268 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Gut, dann _behaupte_ ich, dass man Nachts bei einem noch relativ hellem Himmel mit einem schwarzen/dunklen Köder einen besseren Kontrast hinkriegt als mit einem hellen.
Wenn die Nacht stockenduster ist, nehm ich wiederum einen hellen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



> Ob ich von unten gegen das Licht sozusagen einen schwarzen oder im  Extremfall weißen Körper betrachte, macht keinen Unterschied...beides  ist dunkel/Schatten, wenn ich nach oben gucke...


Das denke ich auch. Ich wähle meine (Flachläufer-) Farben bei Mieslicht jeder Art daher immer so, dass ich sie selbst am besten sehen kann (was dann zumeist auf Chartreuse hinausläuft).

Erleichtert die Köderführung bzw. -positionierung sehr und reduziert zugleich das Abrissrisiko.

Eine optisch erleichterte (= möglichst gut steuerbare) Köderführung ist in puncto "Fangkraft" IMO deutlich wichtiger als potenzielle Kontraste gegen den Himmel.

Mache ich beim Duster-Flachwobbeln immer so (also nicht speziell nur auf Zander).


----------



## Buhnenspringer (6. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Moin!
man fängt zwar regelmäßig Zander auch über tieferem Wasser (ab 1m) die meisten kommen dann doch klassisch an der Packung bzw. in den flachen Ecken der Buhnen, Einbuchtungen etc. in einer Wassertiefe unter 1m. Über tiefem Wasser kann die Kontrast-Geschichte eine Rolle spielen (habe ich bisher noch nicht feststellen können) im extrem flachen Wasser kommen die Fische von der Seite bzw. von hinten an den Köder und somit immer gegen einen dunklen Hintergrund. Da ich an der Packung sehr viele Fische mit natürlichen bzw. dunklen Ködern fangen konnte und bisher auch keinen Vorteil von Schockern bzw. weissen Wobblern erkennen konnte, achte ich eher auf den Lauf des Köders und mache mir über die Farbe gar keine Gedanken mehr. Meine persönliche Meinung und Erfahrung!


----------



## Buhnenspringer (6. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Und zu dem Zanderkönig:
ich habe ihn nicht und kann nur über den Erfahrungen mit anderen z.T. (sehr) ähnlichen Wobblern (Illex Arnaud 110 oder Slender Pointer 128, evtl. Riprizer 110, etc.) sprechen und werten. Diese liegen ebenfalls in dieser Preisklasse (hier ist der Preis genauso (un)berechtigt). Die Form, Lauf und weitere Eigenschaften (wie z.B. Auftrieb) dieser Wobbler sind auf jeden Fall für den erfolgreichen Zanderfang schon mehr als weniger geeignet. Es handelt sich um die Wobbler, die wohl sehr häufig auf unterschiedlichen Seiten und Foren empfohlen werden. Ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass der ZK es besser kann als die o.g. Von daher habe ich ihn mir noch nicht angeschafft. Er kanns aber auch sicher nicht schlechter. Dennoch ist es nicht der Zanderwobbler für jede Situation. Da muss man sich schon etwas mehr mit Form, Lauf, etc., Wetter, Pegel, etc. beschäftigen. Als Standardzanderköder taugt er aber ganz sicher!


----------



## Purist (6. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Gut, dann _behaupte_ ich, dass man Nachts bei einem noch relativ hellem Himmel mit einem schwarzen/dunklen Köder einen besseren Kontrast hinkriegt als mit einem hellen.
> Wenn die Nacht stockenduster ist, nehm ich wiederum einen hellen.



Daher sind Weißfische auch so hell am Bauch, damit sie der böse Zander im Dunkeln nicht sieht? 
Aber Moment, welche schwarzen Fische fängt er dann nachts?! |thinkerg:


----------



## fischbär (6. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Das ist übrigens wirklich der Grund für helle Bäuche. Fische mit dunklen Bäuchen werden eher gefressen, daher diese evolutionäre Anpassung! Genau das gleiche bzgl. Den dunklen Rücken. Gerade bei Gufis gibt es daher ja das reverse Muster, dunkler Bauch, heller Rücken!


----------



## kati48268 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Purist schrieb:


> Daher sind die meisten Fische auch so hell am Bauch und dunkel(er) an der Oberseite, damit sie im Dunkeln wie im Hellen nicht so auffallen!


So wird ein Schuh draus.
Warst tatsächlich mal dicht dran. :m


----------



## Purist (7. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> So wird ein Schuh draus.
> Warst tatsächlich mal dicht dran. :m



..und du hast mal wieder nicht verstanden was ich dir damit sagen wollte |rolleyes

Deine Kontrastideen sind den Zandern völlig egal, die kennen in der Natur nur helle Bäuche, egal ob in einer hellen oder in der dunkelsten Nacht. Wenn dem nicht so wäre und der schlechte Kontrast ein Problem darstellen würde, würden die Zander zu den Zeiten ohnehin nicht auf Raubzug gehen.


----------



## Chris1711 (7. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Das würde ja heißen das wenn man Wobbler mit weißen Bauch fischt, wäre es Naturdekor und dunkler Bauch wäre ein schocker


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Bei Vollmond und freien Himmel, also helle Nacht angel ich auch mit dunkelen Wobblern...Mit hell habe ich schlechtere Erfahrung...


----------



## Allround-Angler (8. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Um zu testen, ob dunkle oder helle Wobbler besser sind, müßte man:
1. Das gleiche Modell in dunkel und hell fischen.
2. Lange angeln und viel fangen.
3. Verschiedene Gewässer fischen.
4. Mehrere Angler sein, einander vertrauen und die Fangdaten ehrlich austauschen.

Spätestens an Punkt 2. scheitert es dann bei den meisten|supergri, in den meisten Gewässern ist der Zander halt doch eher selten, auch wenn die Angelpresse uns immer wieder scharf auf Zander macht.


----------



## kati48268 (8. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Purist schrieb:


> ..und du hast mal wieder nicht verstanden was ich dir damit sagen wollte
> 
> Deine Kontrastideen sind den Zandern völlig egal, die kennen in der Natur nur helle Bäuche, egal ob in einer hellen oder in der dunkelsten Nacht. Wenn dem nicht so wäre und der schlechte Kontrast ein Problem darstellen würde, würden die Zander zu den Zeiten ohnehin nicht auf Raubzug gehen.


Du kannst einfach nicht hinnehmen, dass dein stetiges Kontra auch mal als Fehlschuß endet, hm? |rolleyes

Es gibt beim Kunstköderangeln, von Fliege bis Wobbler, 2 Strategien:
- die natürlich Beute so identisch wie möglich zu imitieren
- den Köder aus dem Rahmen des Üblichen fallen zu lassen und aufzufallen.

Eine Änderung des Kontrastes ist bereits Letzteres.
So kann man das natürliche Prinzip, oben dunkel - unten hell, einfach umdrehen um den Köder auffälliger zu machen. (Bild: GuFi Snow White von Tocksucht)
Genauso sollen auch dunkle Wobbler wirken, die der Fisch von unten gegen einen helleren Himmel betrachtet.

Nach deiner (unbedingt dagegen sein müssen-)Logik würde ein roter Wobbler, ein blauer Spinner,... nie etwas fangen können, weil dieses Farbmuster ja nicht in der Natur vorkommt.

Das natürliche Aussehen ist verdammt oft auch ein Stück Tarnung. Das gilt sowohl für ein Rotauge, wie für eine Giraffe, aber auch für Zander & Löwe.
Aber eben nicht für Feuerfisch oder Wespe, wo das Äussere etwas anderes sagen soll.
Dieser stetige Wettkampf zwischen Tarnung bei der Beute und Gegenmaßnahmen der Räuber ist Teil der Evolution.


----------



## fischbär (8. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Ich denke das hat du gut beschrieben. Helle Bäuche werden eben einen Tick seltener gefressen als dunkle. Deshalb gibt es sie. Und das kann man ausnutzen um einen winzig kleinen Vorteil zu haben. Würden schwarze Bäuche als unnatürlich wahrgenommen und seltener gefressen, hätten alle Weißfische dunkle Bäuche und der Zander wäre aufgrund von Nahrungsknappheit ausgestorben. Und Dummheit.
Wird ein Zander dagegen mehrmals auf dunkelbäuchige Köder gefangen, könnte er sich das merken. Oder aber er assoziiert andere Merkmale des Köders, zB die Form der Wirbelschleppen oder das Geklapper der Haken mit einem anderen Köder auf den er mal gefangen wurde, und wo er sich vielleicht bei natürlicher Farbgebung doch noch mal überlisten lassen würde, fehlt dann doch das letzte Bisschen Schlüsselreiz.


----------



## zandertex (8. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

solange der wobbler ein x-rap ist und in zeitlupe nachts durchs wasser geleiert wird,fängt er auch..................egal welche farbe.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Farben hin oder her, verschiedene Farben fangen...
Die einen mal besser die anderen schlechter... Jeder hat ja so seine eigenen lieblings Wobbler wie auch ich... Ich setze die hellen eher in dunkelen Nächten und die dunkelen andersrum...

Jetzt mal was anderes:
Welche Monate haltet ihr für die besten im Jahr auf Zander mit Wobbler bzw. ab wann fängt ihr an zu Wobbeln auf Zander ???


----------



## kati48268 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Bei uns hier am DEK 
'Ende Schonzeit 1. Juni-Ende Sept./Anf. Oktober'
je nachdem, wie schnell es kühler wird.

Sobald die Weissfische nicht mehr die Steinpackung hoch kommen Nachts, ist's vorbei.

Im Rhein klappt es an den Buhnenkanten in der Dämmerung deutlich länger.


----------



## Purist (9. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Du kannst einfach nicht hinnehmen, dass dein stetiges Kontra auch mal als Fehlschuß endet, hm? |rolleyes



Du bist schon wieder daran vorbeigeschrammt, was ich dir damit sagen wollte..



kati48268 schrieb:


> Es gibt beim Kunstköderangeln, von Fliege bis Wobbler, 2 Strategien:
> - die natürlich Beute so identisch wie möglich zu imitieren
> - den Köder aus dem Rahmen des Üblichen fallen zu lassen und aufzufallen.



Habe ich nie bestritten. 



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nach deiner (unbedingt dagegen sein müssen-)Logik würde ein roter Wobbler, ein blauer Spinner,... nie etwas fangen können, weil dieses Farbmuster ja nicht in der Natur vorkommt.
> ...
> Dieser stetige Wettkampf zwischen Tarnung bei der Beute und Gegenmaßnahmen der Räuber ist Teil der Evolution.



Weisst du, in Deutschland sind Zander selten unerfahren mit Anglern und gerade abweichende Köderfarben, Schwarz ist eigentlich keine Farbe aber egal, sind dadurch den Fischen äußerst gut bekannt.

Wenn du schon mit der Evolution argumentieren willst, sollte dir geläufig sein, wie langsam deren Mechanismen wirklich ablaufen. Mit einem Kauf und dem Einsatz eines roten Wobblers, bewirkst du da nicht viel. Wenn du entnimmst, kannst du ein paar Exemplare aus dem Genpool nehmen, die so dumm waren eine abweichende Beutefarbe zu akzeptieren.  

Darüber hinaus, darauf zielte ich bislang nicht ab, soll der Zander ausgezeichnet im trüben Wasser bzw. bei Dunkelheit sehen können. Zusammen mit der Seitenlinie ist daher der besondere Kontrast durch dunkle Bauchfärbung eines Wobblers eher in Rubrik "Glaube", als in die des besonderen Nutzens einzuordnen. Mich erinnert das an die imens wichtigen UV-aktiven Köder, die man zum Zanderfang unbedingt braucht, weil es deren Anbieter so wollen.


----------



## Buhnenspringer (9. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Welche Monate haltet ihr für die besten im Jahr auf Zander mit Wobbler bzw. ab wann fängt ihr an zu Wobbeln auf Zander ???
Am Rhein: von Ende Schonzeit bis Anfang Schonzeit. An manchen Ecken ist ein Wobbler auch im tiefsten Winter Gufis ueberlegen.


----------



## Buhnenspringer (9. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Es ist schwer zu sagen. Quantitativ in den sommermonaten. Herbst bis dezember dann auch Qualitaet. Aber es ist eher ne regel mit haeufigen ausnahmen!.


----------



## kati48268 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Purist schrieb:


> Wenn du schon mit der Evolution argumentieren willst, sollte dir geläufig sein, wie langsam deren Mechanismen wirklich ablaufen.
> Es ging dabei um die Entwicklung der Strategien Beute & Jäger, nicht um ...Einsatz eines roten Wobblers.
> 
> Zander ausgezeichnet im trüben Wasser bzw. bei Dunkelheit sehen können...


Gerade deswegen sollte man diesen Sinn ansprechen!
Macht man bei anderen Fischen auch so: 
der Aal riecht gut, also ordentlich riechende Köder,
der Wels ist eine blinde Nuss, also legt man auf optische Reize weniger Wert.
Es wäre doch bescheuert, wenn man gerade die wichtigsten Sinne nicht besonders berücksichtigt.


----------



## Buhnenspringer (9. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Tagsueber, ja. Bei vollmond und ueber tiefen wasser, koennte sein. Ob es einen signifikanten mehrwert gibt, wage ich zumindest bei nacht zu bezweifeln. S. Ausfuehrung oben.


----------



## Buhnenspringer (11. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Der zanderkoenig geht aktuell in mehreren auktionen bei eba.... fuer ueber 30€  ueber die theke! Ein schnaeppchen! Unglaublich!


----------



## Jamdoumo (12. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Ja, stimmt. Allerdings nur der neue UV. Das ist der einzige den PP nur an Abonnenten verkauft. 

 Das haben ein Paar Experten sofort gecheckt und machen daraus jetzt nen Reibach.

 F&F macht die Werbung, die Abo-Jungs sahnen ein bisschen ab und grasen den Kundenmarkt vor PP ab. 

 Ich sage damit hat PP (F&F) sich ins eigene Bein geschossen. Die würden die Dinger besser wie die 2 Vorgänger auch, an alle verkaufen.


----------



## Buhnenspringer (12. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Ah ok! Das erklärt einiges. In der Beschreibung war kein Hinweis darauf. Aber Du hast Recht, habe auch von dieser UV-Aktion gelesen/gehört. Als Sammlerstück sicher ok. Zum tatsächlichen Fischen ist das nun wirklich derb teuer!


----------



## Jamdoumo (12. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Vor allem werden die den ZK früher oder später allen zugänglich machen wollen. Hier geht's schließlich um Geld und davon will nicht nur PP was verdienen sondern auch Hybridia. 

 Demnach werden, sobald die "Abowelle" abnimmt alle den ZK in UV kaufen können. Das werden aber dank der findigen Ebay-Geschäftsabonnentenangler wesentlich weniger sein als kalkuliert. 

 Die die es nicht abwarten konnten haben dann das Abo an der Backe, die die Ihn für 30+ Eur verkauft haben lachen sich tot.


----------



## fischbär (12. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

A fool and his money are easily parted.


----------



## Buhnenspringer (12. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Lustig


----------



## Buhnenspringer (12. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Eigentlich clever gemacht. Viele glauben ja an die UV-Aktivität. Eine Wunderwaffe in der Dunkelheit. Mit ist der Nachweis einer Effektivität in der Praxis noch nicht wirklich gelungen. Aber: Glaube versetzt Berge und hilft auch dicke Fische zu fangen!


----------



## Purist (12. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Buhnenspringer schrieb:


> Aber: Glaube versetzt Berge und hilft auch dicke Fische zu fangen!



Richtig.. aber den Glauben muss man auch keinen Marketingfuzzis überlassen, den muss man zu sich selbst aufbauen. 

Meine Erfahrungen aus über 25 Jahren Zanderangeln sind einfach: Wenn sie da und hungrig sind, beißen sie auch, egal auf was. Die Führung (auch Angeltiefe) ist wichtig und an vielen Gewässern ist die Ködergröße relevant, aber weder der Typ noch die Marke spielt dabei eine Rolle, solange der Köder einigermaßen läuft. 
Daher finde ich das Gehype von übermäßig teuren "Spezialködern", z.B. auch von diesem ZK, einfach nur pervers. Da werden ahnunglose und gutgläubige Angler eiskalt über die Theke gezogen.


----------



## Buhnenspringer (12. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Sehe ich genauso! Würde noch tatsächlich den Lauf der Wobbler (Kippverhalten, Frequenz, Animierungsfähigkeit, Anlaufgeschwindigkeit, etc.), Flugeigenschaften, Biss- und Kratzfestigkeit, Auftrieb, etc. noch ergänzen. Wie schneidet der Zanderkönig denn bei diesen Parametern ab? Und wie unterscheidet er sich von Standardködern wie dem Arnaud 110 oder meinetwegen dem Bomber A in 12cm. Letzterer ist auf jeden Fall deutlich leichter und läuft auch etwas tiefer als die angegebenen 35 cm bei ZK.


----------



## Purist (12. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Buhnenspringer schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso! Würde noch tatsächlich den Lauf der Wobbler (Kippverhalten, Frequenz, Animierungsfähigkeit, Anlaufgeschwindigkeit, etc.), Flugeigenschaften, Biss- und Kratzfestigkeit, Auftrieb, etc. noch ergänzen.



Würde ich nicht, Zander kannst du schließlich auch mit einem unter der Oberfläche laufendem Spinner oder Blinker recht einfach fangen. 

Die relevanten Wobblereigenschaften sind: Schwimmender Minnow mit ca. 1m Tiefgang, ab ca. 6cm Länge für den nächtlichen Fang unter der Oberfläche (brauchbare ZK/Bomberpendants für den Einsatz gibt's in China ab ca. 1€ aufwärts pro Stück..).
Tagsüber können es auch auch sinkende/schwebende Minnows ab etwa 6cm sein. Man kann auch auf Floater ab dieser Länge setzen und in etwa 40cm ein Blei davor schalten: Das ist dann die Oldschoolvariante. Bis auf den (langsam geführten) Nachteinsatz werden Wobbler beim Zanderangeln übrigens genauso wie Blinker getwitcht und gejiggt.


----------



## fischbär (12. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Die Lauftiefe ist beim ZK nicht konstant. Die Qualität ist nicht sonderlich toll, wie ich finde, denn es gibt Abweichungen beim Gewicht. Ich habe einen etwas schweren, der produziert entsprechend gern Hänger.
Mit den Bearking Orbit 110 Fakes ist man schon besser dabei und hat sogar ein echtes Magnetsystem, was wirklich mal etwas bringt, nämlich Wurfweite. Ein weiteres Maß, wo der zk nur so lala abschneidet, und vermutlich auch viele andere Hybrida Wobbler da viele (alle?) entsprechend archaisch gebaut sind.


----------



## hecht99 (13. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Purist schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht, Zander kannst du schließlich auch mit einem unter der Oberfläche laufendem Spinner oder Blinker recht einfach fangen.
> 
> Die relevanten Wobblereigenschaften sind: Schwimmender Minnow mit ca. 1m Tiefgang, ab ca. 6cm Länge für den nächtlichen Fang unter der Oberfläche (brauchbare ZK/Bomberpendants für den Einsatz gibt's in China ab ca. 1€ aufwärts pro Stück..).
> Tagsüber können es auch auch sinkende/schwebende Minnows ab etwa 6cm sein. Man kann auch auf Floater ab dieser Länge setzen und in etwa 40cm ein Blei davor schalten: Das ist dann die Oldschoolvariante. Bis auf den (langsam geführten) Nachteinsatz werden Wobbler beim Zanderangeln übrigens genauso wie Blinker getwitcht und gejiggt.


 
 Hallo Purist, das mit dem SAFE OHNE GUMMI stimmt ja bei dir zu 100 Prozent. Mich würde mal interessieren in welchen Gewässern du mit Blech deine Zander fängst. Hört sich nämlich immer sehr interessant an was du so in die Runde wirfst (positiv gemeint)


----------



## Snâsh (13. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Haben wir letztes Jahr im Sommer, Nachts am Main ohne Probleme gemacht. Die haben auf alles gebissen (Wobbler/Spinner/Blinker/Stickbait) waren aber auch zugegebenermaßen keine Riesen 

Lg Rooooobert


----------



## Jamdoumo (13. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



fischbär schrieb:


> Die Lauftiefe ist beim ZK nicht konstant. Die Qualität ist nicht sonderlich toll, wie ich finde, denn es gibt Abweichungen beim Gewicht. Ich habe einen etwas schweren, der produziert entsprechend gern Hänger.
> Mit den Bearking Orbit 110 Fakes ist man schon besser dabei und hat sogar ein echtes Magnetsystem, was wirklich mal etwas bringt, nämlich Wurfweite. Ein weiteres Maß, wo der zk nur so lala abschneidet, und vermutlich auch viele andere Hybrida Wobbler da viele (alle?) entsprechend archaisch gebaut sind.



Da hast du vollkommen Recht. Bei der Verarbeitung gibt es zumindest starke Schwankungen. 

 Interessiert m.E. nach aber weder PP noch den Hersteller. Hier soll Geld verdient werden. Und die Leute machen mit! 

 Verarbeitungsqualität meint man damit belegen zu können, dass der Wobbler Made in Germany sein soll und man laut einem Video mit nem LKW drüber fahren kann... 

 Na dann...Hurra!


----------



## Säp (13. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Wie kann man sich wochenlang über ein Wobbler aufregen und versuchen irgendwas schlecht zu reden? 

Wer einen Zanderkönig haben will soll sich einen kaufen, wenn eher Chinaramsch oder noch besser Nachbauten von Nachbauten davon gefragt sind um die 1€ Hürde nicht zu überschreiten dann soll auch das so sein...

Habe auch ein paar Zk, fangen nicht besser als Illex und das ganze andere Zeug aber mit Sicherheit auch nicht schlechter!


----------



## Jamdoumo (13. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Säp schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich wochenlang über ein Wobbler aufregen und versuchen irgendwas schlecht zu reden?
> 
> Wer einen Zanderkönig haben will soll sich einen kaufen, wenn eher Chinaramsch oder noch besser Nachbauten von Nachbauten davon gefragt sind um die 1€ Hürde nicht zu überschreiten dann soll auch das so sein...
> 
> Habe auch ein paar Zk, fangen nicht besser als Illex und das ganze andere Zeug aber mit Sicherheit auch nicht schlechter!



Ja ist doch prima.


----------



## fischbär (13. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Regt sich keiner über den Wobbler auf sondern über die aggressive Werbung durch ff, die mit, meiner Meinung nach, nicht belegbaren Vorteilen unerfahrene Angler um eine stattliche Summe erleichtert.


----------



## Buhnenspringer (13. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Purist schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht, Zander kannst du schließlich auch mit einem unter der Oberfläche laufendem Spinner oder Blinker recht einfach fangen.
> 
> Die relevanten Wobblereigenschaften sind: Schwimmender Minnow mit ca. 1m Tiefgang, ab ca. 6cm Länge für den nächtlichen Fang unter der Oberfläche (brauchbare ZK/Bomberpendants für den Einsatz gibt's in China ab ca. 1€ aufwärts pro Stück..).
> Tagsüber können es auch auch sinkende/schwebende Minnows ab etwa 6cm sein. Man kann auch auf Floater ab dieser Länge setzen und in etwa 40cm ein Blei davor schalten: Das ist dann die Oldschoolvariante. Bis auf den (langsam geführten) Nachteinsatz werden Wobbler beim Zanderangeln übrigens genauso wie Blinker getwitcht und gejiggt.



Man sieht, Du hast Dich mit der Materie auseinandergestzt. Dennoch einige Anmerkungen. Ich persönlich halte den Vergleich zwischen Blech und Wobbler für die nächtlich Pirsch als nicht ganz haltbar. Es mag vorkommen, dass man an manchen Tagen und in manchen Gewässern mit Spinner und Blinker gleich oder gar besser/ mehr Zander fängt als mit Wobbler. Auf lange Sicht gesehen sind Wobbler dann doch deutlich überlegen. Habe ich tatsächlich mal längere Zeit getestet. Allerdings am Rhein. 

Die Form und damit verbunden auch das Laufverhalten (nicht jeder Minnow läuft gleich, was ist mit Hybriden (Minnow/ Crank wie z.B. die ganze Shadpalette (Shad rap als Paradebeispiel)) entscheiden an vielen Tagen über Schneider oder Fänger. Man kann natürlich auch nur auf ein Modell vertrauen und es durchfischen. Fangen tut man auch nur entgeht einem manchmal evtl. auch was. Meiner Ansicht nach gibt es diesbezüglich sehr große Unterschiede und es lohnt sich damit intensiver zu beschäftigen. 

Die vorbebleite Variante finde ich zu manchen Zeiten auch sehr spannend, weil es einfach n ganz anderes Muster ergibt. Man sollte unbedingt auf Drillinge verzichten und auch keine Sinker und Suspender benutzen (das hast Du ja auch erwähnt). Die Hängergefahr ist enorm.


----------



## Buhnenspringer (13. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Zum Zanderkönig: Das Marketing ist einfach clever. Und tatsächlich gibt es nicht den Zanderwobbler, der speziell dafür entwickelt wurde. Auch der Bomber und Arnaud und Max rap sind Allzweckwaffen bzw. auf Bass, Wolfsbarsch, was weiß ich noch was, ausgerichtet. Die Idee einen Wobbler speziell auf die Zanderfischerrei zu entwickeln ist ja nicht schlecht und weckt auch bei vielen potenziellen Käufern ein gewisses Vertrauen. Das Vertrauen, das man eben zum Fangen braucht. Damit ist auch der Erfolg des Köders sicherlich zu erklären. Und dass er Zander fängt, dürfte ganz klar sein. Für mich hat er aber eben nicht das Unterscheidungsmoment. Evtl. schieße ich den irgendwann für ein paar Euro oder finde ein Modell am Wasser. Dann weiß ich mehr.


----------



## kati48268 (13. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Sehe die Hängergefahr nicht so, fische oft mit Sinkern, weil sie große Vorteile haben; siehe ersten Beitrag in diesem Thread.
Letztendlich kommt es darauf an, dass man das Sinkverhalten & den Aufstieg bei welchem Zug des Köders, gleich welcher Art, gut kennt & die Struktur der Stellen auch.
Und zu schnell darf das Dingens nicht laufen.
Dann mag das mit Blech auch gut funktionieren, so wie Purist es macht.


----------



## Buhnenspringer (13. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Nichts gegen Sinker. Ich meinte es bezüglich der vorbebleiten Version, quasi in Neudeutsch als c-rig oder kickback-rig. Damit bist Du sehr dicht am Boden. Daher die Hängergefahr!


----------



## fischbär (13. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Habt ihr schon mal Erfolge gesammelt mit Wobblern dicht am Grund auf zander? Ich habe mit Tiefläufern zumindest nie gefangen.


----------



## kati48268 (13. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Buhnenspringer schrieb:


> Ich meinte es bezüglich der vorbebleiten Version, quasi in Neudeutsch als c-rig oder kickback-rig. Damit bist Du sehr dicht am Boden. Daher die Hängergefahr!


Ach so, hab's net richtig gelesen.
Das praktiziere ich nur mit schwimmenden Wobblern.
Bevorzugt beim Uferschleppen an Spundwänden.
Funktioniert dann ganz gut.


----------



## Buhnenspringer (13. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Das geht! Du bist aber in grundnaehe mit gummi meist besser bedient. Vor allem was die haengergefahr angeht. Bei hangerfreiheit und passenden stroemungsverhaeltnissen (ein tieflaeufer erzeugt n ganz anderen wasserdruck als ein normaler oberflaechenminnow, ein sinker wird bei zu starker stroemung auch versagen) ist ein umgekehrter zickzack-kurs manchmal ganz gut. Beim gummi hat man ne sinkphase, bei einem floater ne aufsteiegsphase, die inter umstaenden lange dauern kann. Auch das permanente umpfluegen des bodens mit nem tieflaeufer wird hier und da empfohlen. Finde ich aber nicht so effektiv.


----------



## hecht99 (16. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Buhnenspringer schrieb:


> Zum Zanderkönig: Das Marketing ist einfach clever. Und tatsächlich gibt es nicht den Zanderwobbler, der speziell dafür entwickelt wurde. Auch der Bomber und Arnaud und Max rap sind Allzweckwaffen bzw. auf Bass, Wolfsbarsch, was weiß ich noch was, ausgerichtet. Die Idee einen Wobbler speziell auf die Zanderfischerrei zu entwickeln ist ja nicht schlecht und weckt auch bei vielen potenziellen Käufern ein gewisses Vertrauen. Das Vertrauen, das man eben zum Fangen braucht. Damit ist auch der Erfolg des Köders sicherlich zu erklären. Und dass er Zander fängt, dürfte ganz klar sein. Für mich hat er aber eben nicht das Unterscheidungsmoment. Evtl. schieße ich den irgendwann für ein paar Euro oder finde ein Modell am Wasser. Dann weiß ich mehr.


 
 Und genau dieses Vertrauen bringt Bisse und sorgt beim Angler für die nötige Konzentration. Wenn dann die ersten Zander gewobbelt wurden probiert man automatisch andere Köder aus und fängt auch mit denen.
 Gerade für den Anfang kann dieses (wenn auch von der Werbung gegebene) Vertrauen zwischen Fang und Schneider entscheiden!


----------



## hecht99 (16. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



fischbär schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon mal Erfolge gesammelt mit Wobblern dicht am Grund auf zander? Ich habe mit Tiefläufern zumindest nie gefangen.



Funktioniert bei einer einigermaßen konstanten Wassertiefe ganz gut. Beste Erfahrungen habe ich gemacht, wenn der Wobbler ab und an mit der Schaufel auf den Grund aufschlägt, kurz ansteigen lassen und knapp über Grund weiterführen.
 Ist halt ein Joker an Gummidurchpflügten Plätzen und bringt dann doch noch einen Fisch ans Band. Unter normalen Bedingungen ist ein Gummi aber effektiver. Die Stunde der Tiefläufer schlägt erst wenn das Thema Angeldruck ins Spiel kommt! Außerdem haben die meisten Tiefläufer einen druckvollen Lauf was auch nur zu bestimmten Zeiten Fische bringt. Es gibt aber einige Modelle die etwas tiefer Laufen und trotzdem noch eine "rollende" Aktion haben.


----------



## hecht99 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

An die Nachtwobbelfraktion gerichtet: Da ja oft eine extrem langsame Köderführung benötigt wird, hab ich mir auch schon überlegt mit einer relativ niedrig übersetzten Baitcaster zu fischen. Wie haltet ihr das? niedrig übersetzte Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle, oder reißt ihr euch so am Riemen das ihr wirklich in Zeitlupe kurbelt? 
 Ich muss mich mit meinen Stradic nämlich schon mächtig zurücknehmen, um in Nachtwobbelgeschwindigkeit zu bleiben.


----------



## Purist (23. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



hecht99 schrieb:


> An die Nachtwobbelfraktion gerichtet: Da ja oft eine extrem langsame Köderführung benötigt wird, hab ich mir auch schon überlegt mit einer relativ niedrig übersetzten Baitcaster zu fischen. Wie haltet ihr das? niedrig übersetzte Baitcaster oder Stationärrolle, oder reißt ihr euch so am Riemen das ihr wirklich in Zeitlupe kurbelt?



Das Thema wirkt heute auf mich eher albern..
In den 70ern waren "high speed" Getriebe eine feine Sache,  heute haben schon Standardrollen höhere Übersetzungen als damals die Nachrüstssets. 
Wenn dann eine heute übliche BC 6-16cm mehr Schnureinzug in der HS-Version pro Kurbelumdrehung hat, kann man nach oben und unten immer ausgleichen- das sind keine riesigen Sprünge mehr. 
Ich benutze auf Zander auch eine BC mit höherer Übersetzung und habe noch nie Probleme mit langsamer Führung gehabt.


----------



## kati48268 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Sooo langsam muss man die ja auch gar net führen.
Ich hab da nie sonderlich drauf geachtet, 
welche (Stationär-)Rolle ich grad dran hatte 
(von BCs habe ich absolut 0 Ahnung)
und mach das immer irgendwie nach Bauchgefühl.


----------



## Jamdoumo (25. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Sooo langsam muss man die ja auch gar net führen.
> Ich hab da nie sonderlich drauf geachtet,
> welche (Stationär-)Rolle ich grad dran hatte
> (von BCs habe ich absolut 0 Ahnung)
> und mach das immer irgendwie nach Bauchgefühl.



Hab ich mir nie Gedanken zu gemacht.


----------



## Michael_05er (25. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Ich hab mir auch lange keine Gedanken darüber gemacht. Hab aber irgendwann gemerkt, dass meine Rolle recht niedrig übersetzt ist, hab also Glück gehabt. Gerade wenn Fische rauben und nicht beißen braucht man viel Disziplin, um langsam weiter zu fischen. Da macht es einem eine niedrigere Übersetzung schon etwas leichter... Ist zumindest mein Gefühl. 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Buhnenspringer (25. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Moin, die Idee ist ja ganz spannend. Ich habe auch mal über eine BC nachgedacht, da sie (wenn Wurffähigkeit vorhanden) den Wurfprozess vereinfachen. Kein Bügel mehr umklappen. Bisher hatte ich diesbezüglich keine Schwierigkeiten (teilweise sogar zu langsam gekurbelt, da ein Salmo Perch oder ein kleiner Jointed ganz an die Oberfläche kamen). Zum Teil fische ich auch eine 1000 Stationärrolle beim Wobbeln, die einen deutlich kleineren Schnureinzug hat. Das macht sich dann schon klar bemerkbar.


----------



## fischbär (25. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Tja nur leider sind bc in der Dunkelheit halt nicht so ideal.


----------



## zanderzone (26. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

So is et.. BC und Nacht passt nicht so gut zusammen, weil du nicht siehst wann der Köder aufkommt.. Legst du vorm auftreffen des Köders nicht den Daumen auf die Spule, hast du den Backlash des Jahrtausends..


----------



## jkc (26. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Hm, den Gedanken hatte ich auch zunächst, bis mir eingefallen ist, dass ich seit über zwei Jahren regelmäßig nachts mit der Multi fische. Ich nehme es mit dem Gehör / anhand der Drehzahl wahr, wann ich abbremsen muss, fische allerdings auch deutlich schwerer auf Hecht und Wels.

Grüße JK


----------



## Rannebert (26. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Geschwindigkeit wird eh überbewertet.
Ich habe einen See, an dem ich immer erst auf Zander angeln gehe, wenn die ersten strengen Fröste durch sind. Dann sammeln sich die Fische langsam in den bis 7m tiefen Bereichen.
Solange es noch halbwegs hell ist, faulenze ich dort mit 12cm Gummis an 10g+ Köpfen und bin dann immer zu faul zu wechseln, weil ich die selben Köder zur Dämmerung und dann die erste Stunde Dunkelheit auch erfolgreich, stumpf am Rand lang kurbel. Und das geht nunmal nicht sonderlich langsam, wenn man lediglich 1m Wassersäule hat.
Trotzdem fange ich da regelmässig mehrere Zander am Tag, obwohl das Wasser schon richtig kalt an der Oberfläche ist, und man allgemein eher von trägen Fischen ausgehen sollte. Faulenzen bringt da eher die Hechte ans Licht.

Vielleicht ist es auch einfach nur das letzte Aufbäumen, bevor der See komplett zufriert.


----------



## Purist (26. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



zanderzone schrieb:


> So is et.. BC und Nacht passt nicht so gut zusammen, weil du nicht siehst wann der Köder aufkommt.. Legst du vorm auftreffen des Köders nicht den Daumen auf die Spule, hast du den Backlash des Jahrtausends..



Jede halbwegs brauchbare BC kannst du mit etwas Wurfweitenverlust so einstellen, dass es kein Nest gibt, wenn der Köder aufs Wasser trifft und du in dem Moment keinen Daumen auf der Spule hast. 

Ein erfahrener Werfer wird die Wurfbremsen entsprechend nah an diesen Punkt bringen und die ablaufende Schnur lieber selber mit dem Daumen kontrollieren. Für einen passenden Stop per Daumen braucht man nicht wirklich den Köder zu sehen, wenn es alleine um Wurfweite geht.


----------



## fischbär (27. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Ja klar, kannst du als machen. Aber es geht halt auch viel einfacher mit der Spin. Mit dem Dreirad kannst du auch nach Malle fahren. Macht nur nicht soviel Sinn.


----------



## kati48268 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

@Purist
Bietet eine BC für speziell diese Angelei Vorteile?
(Ich hab von den Dingern null Plan, noch nie mit geangelt.)


----------



## Purist (27. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Bietet eine BC für speziell diese Angelei Vorteile?
> (Ich hab von den Dingern null Plan, noch nie mit geangelt.)



Du hast, bedingt durch die Technik der BC, immer relativ tüddelfreie Wobbler, weil die Drillinge kaum noch Chancen haben die Hauptschnur oder das Vorfach "zu fangen". 
Im Wurf zieht der Köder nur soviel Schnur von der BC-Spule wie nötig ist, daher ist die immer gestreckt. 

Zugegeben, einen ähnlichen Effekt kannst du auch mit Stationärrollen hinbekommen. Dazu musst du den Wurfstil etwas in Richtung BC-Stil bewegen (vor allem weniger ruckhaft werfen) und per Zeigefinger an der Spulenkante die Schnur im Wurf strecken. 

Ich betrachte beide Rollentypen sehr nüchtern als Allroundwerkzeuge. Es ist einfach nicht wahr, dass mit einer BC irgend etwas nicht ginge, umgekehrt gilt nahezu das Gleiche.
Ebenso bin ich davon überzeugt, dass viele derjenigen, die nur mit Stationärrolle unterwegs sind, sich noch nicht einmal ansatzweise mit Wurfstilen und Wurftechniken auseinandergesetzt haben (vor ein paar Jahren tickte ich noch genauso), was recht schade ist. Dadurch vergeudet man am Wasser Chancen, verliert viel Zeit, aber auch manch einen Kunstköder, wirft selten zielgenau und könnte sich viele Perücken ersparen.

Wer als Stationärrollenangler das Werfen mit der Baitcaster erlernt muss aber genau das tun: Sich mit Wurftechnik und Wurfstilen auseinandersetzen, das hilft unmittelbar auch für die Angelei mit der Stationärrolle.


----------



## captn-ahab (27. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> @Purist
> Bietet eine BC für speziell diese Angelei Vorteile?
> (Ich hab von den Dingern null Plan, noch nie mit geangelt.)




Also das Tempo des Werfens mit der BC gerade beim Crankbait fischen im Sommer, das kriegst du mit keiner Statio hin. Sonst das Thema Drillinge (die man ja eh gegen Einzelhaken tauschen kann). Dies kann man an der Statio aber auch mit Zeigefinger in die Schnur lösen.

Vielleicht musst du mal nach Hiltrup an den alten Arm kommen, hatte mit Uli neulich über einen Ansitz gesprochen.
Sollte das endlich mal klappen.....bringe ich ne BC mit. Der eigentliche Vorteil ist der Spaß, das pitchen an engen Gewässern unter Bäume und beim Hecht angeln das Big Bait werfen.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (27. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Purist schrieb:


> Richtig.. aber den Glauben muss man auch keinen Marketingfuzzis überlassen, den muss man zu sich selbst aufbauen.
> 
> Meine Erfahrungen aus über 25 Jahren Zanderangeln sind einfach: Wenn sie da und hungrig sind, beißen sie auch, egal auf was. Die Führung (auch Angeltiefe*)( Kannst du dies etwas näher beschreiben , den in 25 Jahren kommt schon etwas zusammen )* ist wichtig und an vielen Gewässern ist die Ködergröße relevant*( sehr interessant , welche Größe ist aus deine Sicht "universal" )*, aber weder der Typ noch die Marke spielt dabei eine Rolle, solange der Köder einigermaßen läuft.
> Daher finde ich das Gehype von übermäßig teuren "Spezialködern", z.B. auch von diesem ZK, einfach nur pervers. Da werden ahnunglose und gutgläubige Angler eiskalt über die Theke gezogen.



.........


----------



## Purist (27. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Zeebaars-Hunter schrieb:


> .........



#h

Die normalen Führungsmethoden am Tag gleichen sich (jiggen), egal mit welchem Köder man fischt (das geht mit jedem Wobblertyp, bei Floatern muss Blei davor). Eine Ausnahme ist der Spinner egal in welcher Variante tagsüber und das fischen mit Wobbler oder mit leichten Blinkern/Spinnern bei Nacht. Tagsüber muss der Spinner möglichst dicht über Grund arbeiten, kann dabei auch sehr zügig eingeholt werden, nachts ist langsamere Führung angesagt. 
 Ich fange nicht selten größere Zander in der Dämmerung oder in der  Nacht, wenn sie ein paar Sekunden vorher an der Oberfläche geraubt  haben.

Die Ködergrößen gehen bei mir bei ca. 3cm für Blinker los und enden bei max 12cm für Wobbler (tagsüber 6-8cm), Spinnerblattgrößen 3 und 4 (standard french/Mepps-Stil, Indianablätter gehen aber auch) sind ideal.

Du merkst: Im Prinzip ist Zanderangeln ohne Gufi gar kein Hexenwerk, man kann nicht soviel falsch machen. Das wichtigste überhaupt ist gar nicht der Köder (solange der nicht zu groß ist und auch wenn man den jeweils benutzten schon richtig führen muss!), sondern das Finden der Standplätze und "Raubgebiete".


----------



## _seabass_hunter (27. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Danke |wavey:


----------



## knutwuchtig (28. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



zanderzone schrieb:


> So is et.. BC und Nacht passt nicht so gut zusammen, weil du nicht siehst wann der Köder aufkommt.. Legst du vorm auftreffen des Köders nicht den Daumen auf die Spule, hast du den Backlash des Jahrtausends..


  kommt immer darauf an wieviel übung und erfahrung man mit der BC hat mit der zeit automatisiert sich der wurfablauf .auf jedenfall sollte es nicht zu windig sein und der daumen muss immer etwas zu früh auf die spule . das kostet wurfweite , aber man angelt ja im nahbereich.zu anfang hilft es auch die spulen und fliehkraftbremse etwas mehr anzuziehen.


----------



## Purist (28. April 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> auf jedenfall sollte es nicht zu windig sein



Mit meiner heutigen BC Erfahrung behaupte ich: Bei Wind (egal ob tagsüber oder nachts) wirft es sich mit einer BC immer tüddelfreier, als mit einer Stationärrolle. 
Warum?
Ganz einfach: Eine halbwegs moderne Baitcaster hat 2-3 Wurfbremsen, die direkt verhindern, dass zuviel Schnur von der Spule kommt. Wenn die richtig eingestellt sind, bringen die bei starkem Wind sogar einen Wurfweitenvorteil, wenn man seitlich oder direkt gegen den Wind werfen muss.


----------



## hecht99 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Ich hab es jetzt die letzten paar Monate immer wieder gezielt mit Wobbler versucht, an Stellen, an denen ich mit Köderfisch Zander um Zander in 1 Meter Tiefe unter der Oberfläche fing. Ergebnis Köfi zu Wobbler 25+ zu 0 bei beinnahe gleichen Zeitaufwand!
Langsam frage ich mich ob man sich überhaupt so blöd mit Wobblern anstellen kann aber ich habe in 15 Jahren max. 15 Zander gefangen (von über 1000). Hab es im Dunkel genau an den Stellen und der Tiefe probiert wo ich mit Köfi gefangen hab. Auch an 2 bis 3 Meter Tiefen Plätzen, an denen ich mit Gummi fing, brachten selten Erfolge mit Wobblern, die immer wieder auf den Grund schlugen.
 Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr im Stillwasser gemacht? Ist der Unterschied bzgl. der Nachtspinnfischerei so extrem?


----------



## MikeHawk (2. August 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

AUch hier wieder der Tipp, langsamer kurbeln. Egal wie langsam du glaubst zu kurbeln, reduziere es nochmal um 500%


----------



## Fr33 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Troste dich... ist auch nicht meine Angellei. Nachts auf der Steinpackung balancieren und ultra langsam einkurbeln.... hab ich 2-3mal ohne Biss gemacht.


----------



## destoval (5. August 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Heute endlich den ersten Zander des Jahres auf Wobbler gefangen :q

Es stimmt wirklich mit dem langsam kurbeln, muss mich auch jedesmal bremsen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. August 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Petri zum ersten Zander des Jahres ...


Mich würde interessieren, welche Efahrung ihr bei Vollmomd mit Wobbler auf Zander macht...
Viele schwärmen von, bei Vollmond mit Wobbler auf Zander...Ich habe da jetzt im Sommer ne ganz andere Erfahrung bei Vollmond gemacht...
Den einzigen Vorteil den ich ziehen konnte, war dass ich ohne Kopflampe fast die ganze Nacht ausgekommen bin und ohne Sichtprobleme auf der Steinpackung laufen konnte...
Mit mehr Kontakte war da nichts, obwohl ich mit verschiedenen Wobblern vieles versucht habe...
 Habe ganz eindeutig weniger Fischkontakte gehabt als bei wenig Mond...
 Bin wirklich sehr gespannt, wie es bei Euch so läuft ...


Werde in den nächsten Tagen noch mal bei Vollmond alles geben und das schon morgen oder übermorgen...



#h Thomas...


----------



## zandertex (23. August 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Im Stillwasser kannste alles knicken bei Volllmond.Im Rhein siehts dagegen ganz anders aus..........meine erfahrung.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. August 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Bei mir lief es schlechter bei der letzten Vollmondphase, kurz davor und danach am Rhein...
Werde aber die nächste Phase voll mitnehmen und gucken was bei rum kommt...
 Ich denke, dass der Vollmond nicht zum Vorteil jetzt im Sommer ist...
Werde aber zwei bzw. drei mal nochmal testen, vielleicht waren es nur die schlechteren Tage...


 Habt Ihr bedeutende Unterschiede in den verschiedenen Mondphasen ???
Ist da was Wahres dran ???


----------



## hecht99 (24. August 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Ich klammere das Thema Wobbler kurz aus und berichte nur zu den Mondphasen bei mir in den Baggerseen.

2 Jahre lang hab ich mir jeden Fang-/ bzw. Schneidertag aufgeschrieben und mit den Mondphasen verglichen. Es waren pro Jahr jeweils knapp über 100 Zander (von klein bis ü90) und ich hab keine starken Tendenzen ableiten können, wenn die Fangtiefe angepasst wurde!
In Vollmondnächten fing ich mit Köfi 50cm unter der Oberfläche genauso gut wie bei stockdunklen Nächten am Grund...
Windrichtung, Temperaturschwankungen und beim Zanderangeln allen voran die Gewässertrübung halte ich für wesentlich wichtiger!
Wie vorher schon geschrieben hab ich mich allerdings zu blöd angestellt, die flach raubenden Zander mit Wobbler zu fangen, musste immer ein Köfi herhalten (Vollmond). Im Dunkeln mit Gummi hab ich bei Vollmond fast gar nix gefangen, in dunklen Nächten aber schon.
PS: Zumindest bei mir im Stillwasser habe ich den Einddruck, dass in hellen Vollmondnächten die Zander nicht ganz so nah ans Ufer kommen um zu Jagen, dafür aber ein paar Meter vom Ufer weg umso flacher zu werke gehen. Auch sind die Bisse meist sehr entschlossen (wahrscheinlich hat der Zander "Angst", er könnte aufgrund der Helligkeit von seiner Beute entdeckt werden)


----------



## Pinocio (24. August 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Mit Zandern habe ich aufgrund der schlechten Bestände in meiner Nähe weniger Erfahrung. 



Aber zu der Mondsache, schreibe jetzt im 2. Jahr alle Raubfischangeltage auf, egal ob Schneider oder Fänger und zumindest beim Hecht ist eine leichte Tendenz zu besseren Fängen (Größe, nicht Menge) in der Vollmondphase. 



Beim Zander (aber auch Hecht) ist es eher der Luftdruck -und das sticht wirklich hervor- der bessere Fänge hergibt. 

Und zwar gar nicht unbedingt so wie oft geschrieben wird bei langem stabilem Luftdruck. 

Besonders häufig habe ich gute Fänge gehabt 1 Tag vor einer stärkeren Wetteränderung, egal ob Luftdruck steigend oder fallend. 

Bei schwankendem Luftdruck sind die Zeiten, wo er kurzzeitig stabil war deutlich besser gelaufen, selbst wenn es nur 1h war, in dieser Zeit kamen wirklich vermehrt Bisse.


Den wichtigsten Faktor stellt aber bei uns die Tageszeit dar. Wir haben ein richtig trübes Vereinsgewässer mit Zandern, da war von September bis November die Zeit von 10-11 Uhr so markant gut, dass ich sogar eine zeitlang nur zu der Zeit auf Zander geangelt habe. Da war es fast egal wie das Wetter war, war fast eine Zandergarantie, wenn ich zu der Uhrzeit einen Gummifisch in Pink, weiß-lila oder Orange durchgezogen habe.


Ich glaube wenn man solche Daten erhebt, zumindest kommt mir der Eindruck immer mehr, muss man nicht nur den aktuellen Tag mit eintragen, sondern auch den Tag zuvor und danach.
Mittlerweile mache ich das immer so, anfangs war ich da schludrig, das verfälscht natürlich etwas die Ergebnisse.
Und 2 Jahre sind natürlich nicht soo viel. Im Jahr davor hatte ich auch Friedfische drin, da waren Karpfenfänge auch stark Tageszeitabhängig, weniger Wetter oder Mondabhängig.
Schleien hatten die Tendenz zu trüberem Wetter.


----------



## MikeHawk (24. August 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Für den Rhein bei NRW kann ich nur sagen, Vollmond, Niedrigwasser und Warme Temperaturen sind MMn. die besten Bedingungen.


----------



## destoval (24. August 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Wie unterschiedlich die Erfahrungen doch sind...

Das bedeutet ja das es eigentlich kein Patentrezept gibt :q


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. August 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Hallo Jungs...


Ich angel regelmässig auf Zander am Rhein und das auch nicht so selten...
Bin mindestens ein-oder zweimal am Rhein in der Woche... Mit den wobbeln habe ich erst letzten Herbst angefangen und bin davon so begeistert,  dass ich behaupten kann, dass man mehr fangen kann als mit Gummi und vor allem bessere größen...
 Deshalb auch meine fragen zum Vollmund, wie es bei euch so läuft weil ich noch nicht so erfahren bin...


 Hatte immer gelesen, dass Vollmond unschlagbar sei, aber ich ganz andere Erfahrung gemacht habe...
Bei mehr Wasser habe ich regelmässig an verschiedenen Buhnen immer gut Zander gefangen egal wie der Mond war, aber bei den niedrigen Wasserspiegel fange ich nur noch an bestimmten Stellen wo es sehr flach ist und nur noch wenn kein Mondscheint ist oder sich die Wolken vor den Mond schieben...


Bestes Beispiel: 

 Habe da ein Spot wo es, wenn es dunkel wird immer meine ein bis drei Zander in einer Stunde fange...Aber wenn der Mond scheint geht da garnichts...Also konnte ich feststellen, dass die Zander bei hellen Mondschein in der Nacht garnicht da hin ziehen wenn der Mond scheint...Bei der letzten Tour am vergangenen Montag habe ich auch da geangelt und das über zwei Stundden zu der gewohnten Zeit ohne ein Biss zu haben...Als plötzlich die Wolken sich vor den Mond schoben und es deutlich dunkler wurde, habe ich ne Pause eingelegt und dachte mir in den Moment, lasse es mal 15 min dunkel bleiben und ruhig mal die da hinziehen ohne die vorher auf zu scheuchen war mein Gedanke, und so oft wie mein Riecher mir das Gefühl gegeben hat, konnte ich mit fünf würfen drei Zander fangen...
Es hat sich mit den letzteren Beobachtung bei mir bestätigt, dass die Zander bei den niedrigen Wasserstand sich garnnicht so nah ins Flache Wasser trauen...
Das konnte ich schon die letzten vier bis fünf mal beobachten, wenn es zu hell war die garnicht so in Beißlaune waren...
 Letzten Herbst konnte ich noch bei zunehmenden fast Vollmund immer gut fangen, da war der Wasserstand auch um einiges höher...
Ich werde es beobachten une berichten, morgen bin ich wieder am Ball...
Mich interessiert es wirklich wie eure Erfahrungen sind um die mit meinen zu vergleichen...Bin so intensiv in den letzten acht bis zehn Wochen dabei, dass ich fast mein Wecker stellen kann wann die Zander beißen...
Seit anfang Juli habe ich pro Tour mehr als vier bis fünf Zandrer im Schnitt... Habe dieses Jahr für mich entdeck,t dass es kein Sommerloch für Zander gibt... Letztes Jahr habe ich noch voll im Sommer abgeschneidert...


 Würde mich über ein angelverrückten Angelkumpel freuen, der auch so gerne wie ich und auch so oft mit ans Wasser fährt, da könnte man so einiges mehr ausprobieren als ganz allein...


Jetzt ohne auf ein "Wichtig" zu tun, habe ich seit anfang Juli nicht mehr als fünf Stunden insgesammt mit Gummi geangelt, dafür aber etwa 80-90 Zander auf Wobbler gefangen und da waren nicht viele U50 dabei sondern mehr um die 60-ig dabei und deswegenn begeistere ich mich auch dafür so sehr...
 Letzten Montag hatte ich z. B. vier um die fünfzig und drei von 62-65cm...
Wünsche Euch allen ein fettes Petri Heil und wer Fragen hat,der darf die gerne stellen... Bin selber auf eure Erfahrung sehr gespannt...


----------



## Nemo (24. August 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Ich hatte das Spinnfischen am Rhein mangels Erfolg wieder eingestellt. Aber Deine Berichte klingen sehr gut. Du bist nicht zufällig so grob im Bereich Düsseldorf und Duisburg unterwegs?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. August 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Spinnfischen am Rhein mangels Erfolg wieder eingestellt. Aber Deine Berichte klingen sehr gut. Du bist nicht zufällig so grob im Bereich Düsseldorf und Duisburg unterwegs?




 Doch, habe den ganzen Rhein von Duisburg bis Emmerich so bischen abgefischt und Spots gesucht...Fahre aber nun seit ein Jahr die nur noch kurzeste Strecke bis im Bereich Wesel...
 Alles andere kostet viel Zeit, muß auch immer etwa 80 km anfahren...
Wenn die beißen dann gehen die überall, wenn Du am Ball bleibst  kannste den Wecker stellen wann Du am Wasser sein mußt...
Angel immer an zwei oder drei verschiedenen Spots und es geht immer was...
Wichtig ist wann der Fisch am Spot ist, Du kannst von 12.00h bis 02.00h angeln und in einer bestimmten Zeit von etwa 90 min. fängste mehr als den ganzen Tag über...Die Zeiten muß man einfach rausfinden, alles andere ist nur Zufallsfisch ...
Da brauch mir keiner ein reinreden, es ist einfach so wann die außergewöhnlich beißen...
Nach zwei Jahren intensiven Beobachtungen kann ich es ganz locker ohne wiedersprüche behaupten...
Aber es gibt immer noch einiges was ich noch rausfinden muß.
 Würde liebend gerne mit ein erfahrenen Rheinangler angeln gehen und mich über Erfahrungen austauschen, dass kann einige Monate und viel Geld einsparen...




#h Thomas...


----------



## Nemo (25. August 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Das mit den speziellen Zeiten kann ich absolut bestätigen, nur beim Spinnfischen hatte ich bisher nie die Geduld das auszutesten bzw. auch nicht ausreichend ergiebige Spots gefunden.

...insofern bin ich vermutlich nicht der große experte den du suchst, aber irgendwie bekomme ich gerade wieder Lust auf regelmäßige Zanderjagd


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. August 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Das mit den Wobbler hatte ich vor ein Jahr noch garnicht praktiziert, war auch so ein  Expertentipp eines Anglers der mir viele schöne Zander bis heute brachte...
Funktioniert echt gut !!!


  Heute ist ja schon wieder fast Vollmond, 

vielleicht habe ich diesmal mehr Glück als bei den letzten :q...


SCHAUEN WIR MAL, WAS DA WAHRES DRAN IST |rolleyes...


----------



## el.Lucio (25. August 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

@ Drillsucht: 
deine Ehrfahrungsberichte finde ich super interessant, darf ich Mal Fragen mit was für wobblern du am Rhein fischst? Würde mich Mal interessieren ob ich die Erfahrung vom rhein auf die Mosel übertragen kann. Da hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht einen einzigen auf wobbler gefangen.

|wavey:


----------



## Mefourlauber (26. August 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Krass- so viele unterschiedliche Erfahrungen.
Mich nervt die Angelei im Dunkeln- wenn ich mal los war ging nix. Nach 30 Minuten wusste ich meistens nicht mehr wo der Wobbler ist. Schon a d Steinpackung oder doch noch 5 Meter draußen?
Kann aber vollends die 10-11 h Zeit bestätigen. Völlig egal ob viel oder wenig Wasser- da läufts. Bei über 27 Grad Wassertemperatur , Niedrigwasser und praller Sonne im max. 1 Meter tiefen Wasser.
Auf Wobbler hat’s echt gescheppert. Die Bisse waren allerdings selten entschlossen- es war eher so ein „Einhängen“ oder einfach nur stärkerer Widerstand beim Einholen. Wichtig ist aber wirklich gaaaaaanz langsam einholen.


----------



## Polarfuchs (26. August 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



mefourlauber schrieb:


> Mich nervt die Angelei im Dunkeln- wenn ich mal los war ging nix. Nach 30 Minuten wusste ich meistens nicht mehr wo der Wobbler ist. Schon a d Steinpackung oder doch noch 5 Meter draußen?



Ditte lecht sich mit der Zeit


----------



## Mefourlauber (26. August 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Das sagen viele. Aber ich komme einfach nicht in den „Night-Flow“.
Wahrscheinlich fehlt mir mal das Aha- Erlebnis nachts.
Solange ich im Hellen regelmäßig fange werde ich nachts bis auf wenige Ausnahmen ( wenn es denn mal ganz doll juckt) nicht gehen.
Dennoch interessiert mich die Frage zu welcher Uhrzeit es jetzt im Dunkeln läuft?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. August 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

@ el Luzio :


Pontoon 77 F SR Greedy Guts
Pontoon 78 F SR Crack Jack


Die beiden waren im wechsel am erfolgreichsten bei mir und sehen richtig zerhackt aus...
Andere Wobbler haben aber auch gefangen...
Nicht nur langsam einkurbeln, leichte schläge mit der Rute kurz stehen lassen und langsam weiter kurbeln hat die zum Anbiß auch gut animiert...


@ mefourlauber :


Mit einbruch der Dunkelheit hats auch immer gescheppert bei mir...
Danach vereinzelt bis etwa eins- halb zwei...


Nach längerer Pause ging es ab etwa drei wieder los und da waren die Fänge richtig gut...Kaum ein Zander unter 50ig und viele 60+ ...
Bei viel Mond hatte ich immer schlechtere Fänge zu verzeichnen...


An die Nacht gewöhnt sich das Auge mit der Zeit...Ich fange deutlich bessere Zander und auch nicht weniger als Tags über...
Habe auch bis dato mich nicht gewöhnen können, jetzt würde ich nie drauf verzichten...
Von Samstag auf Sonntag bei Vollmond gabs nur zwei, die zogen bei mir am Spot nicht rein ins Flache...
Bei 11 Grad, den Wind, etwas Regen und schlechter Kleidung saß ich halb zwölf außergewöhnlich schon im Auto...
Es hat sich angefühlt wie ein Wintereinbruch #q#q#q...


----------



## el.Lucio (28. August 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> @ el Luzio :
> 
> 
> Pontoon 77 F SR Greedy Guts
> ...



Danke für die Info, werden ich mal versuchen umzusetzen.


----------



## kati48268 (10. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



mefourlauber schrieb:


> Mich nervt die Angelei im Dunkeln- wenn ich mal los war ging nix. Nach 30 Minuten wusste ich meistens nicht mehr wo der Wobbler ist. Schon a d Steinpackung oder doch noch 5 Meter draußen?


 Kann man ganz leicht abstellen, siehe Beitrag 1 dieses Threads; Verbindungsknoten zwischen Geflecht und 3-5m Mono/FC, der kommt in die Ringe, das hörst und spürst du, machst noch x Kurbelumdrehungen (je nach Läne der Mono) und hebst ohne hinzuschauen den Wobbler passend zum wieder auswerfen raus.
Angelst du nur mit Mono, machst du einen starmmen Schnurstopper passend vor dem Köder drauf.



mefourlauber schrieb:


> Aber ich komme einfach nicht in den „Night-Flow“.


 Noch vor der Dämmerung anfangen und sich an den Ablauf und das Gelände gewöhnen, am Besten da noch paar Barsche fangen, dann hattest schon mal Erfolg;
dann fluppt der "Flow" deutlich besser.

Und: zu zweit los ziehen. Macht mehr Spaß, ist mehr los, man kann sich gegenseitig helfen, wenn was ist (keschern, Lampe halten, Tüddel in der Schnur auseinanderklamüsern,...).


----------



## kati48268 (10. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Bin mitten in den Dreharbeiten zum Thema 
_"Zander mit Wobbler an der Steinpackung"_.
Video wird bald online gehen, stell es dann hier ein.

Hab mir mittlerweile auch den Zanderkönig geleistet.





Ja, er ist absurd teuer! |gr:

Aber ich muss auch sagen: ein wirklich geiler Wobbler, genau passend für diese Methode & Anwendung.
Tolle langsame, rollende Aktion, Lauftiefe genau so wie für dieses Terrain benötigt, werfen lässt er sich auch gut,...

...es sei denn der Rollenbügel klappt bei einem total idotischen Gewaltwurf um, zu dem mich ein Räuber weit weg inspiriert hat. #q
Siehe genervtes FB-Statement.
Angeln ist manchmal so richtig sch****e!


----------



## Michael_05er (10. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Jaja, der wobbler fliegt ohne Schnur eben noch ein Stückchen weiter...
Irgendwann wird der auch bei mir in der Box landen. Ich persönlich finde UV-aktive wobbler toll, und seit es den König auch in einer solchen Farbe gibt gehen mir die Ausreden aus 
Bin sehr gespannt auf das Video! Und ich freue mich auf die Winterzeit, da wird es wieder früher dunkel und man hat mehr Ruhe am Wasser. 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael_05er (10. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Noch vor der Dämmerung anfangen und sich an den Ablauf und das Gelände gewöhnen, am Besten da noch paar Barsche fangen, dann hattest schon mal Erfolg;
> dann fluppt der "Flow" deutlich besser.
> 
> Und: zu zweit los ziehen. Macht mehr Spaß, ist mehr los, man kann sich gegenseitig helfen, wenn was ist (keschern, Lampe halten, Tüddel in der Schnur auseinanderklamüsern,...).



Ich halte es auch für sehr wichtig, die Angelstelle zu kennen. Man kann da ruhig auch im Hellen ausprobieren, wo man sich am besten hinstellt und wo man hinwirft, um den wobbler optimal zu führen. Dann fällt es leichter, in die Technik zu vertrauen. Und für die eigene Sicherheit ist das auch von Vorteil.



Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...es sei denn der Rollenbügel klappt bei einem total idotischen Gewaltwurf um, zu dem mich ein Räuber weit weg inspiriert hat. #q


Ich hatte vo 10Tagen in einer ganzen (Nur-)Angelwoche auch einmal einen Abriss-Bügelklapper bei einer Daiwa :r , was mich jetzt endgültig zur ernsthaften Operation in Form der Amputation schreiten lässt. 
Nämlich der Kurbelumschlagsrampe. 

Für Ryobi/Spro der Arc Generationen und für Daiwa der aktuellen Mittelklasse-Generationen und kann ich berichten und helfen die Rolle erheblich sicherer zu machen! #6


----------



## kati48268 (10. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Nämlich der Kurbelumschlagsrampe.
> 
> Für Ryobi/Spro der Arc Generationen und für Daiwa der aktuellen Mittelklasse-Generationen und kann ich berichten und helfen die Rolle erheblich sicherer zu machen!


 Mach da bitte einen eigenen Thread zu!#6

Interessiert mich auch sehr, da ich gleich 2-3 Rollen habe, wo das Not tät.
Und das sind erstaunlicherweise nicht die Billigrollen, von denen ich auch welche habe, sondern gerade die der oberen Mittelklasse (DAM Quick Hybrid, Penn Slammer).


----------



## agnosie (10. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



			
				endgültig zur ernsthaften Operation in Form der Amputation schreiten lässt. 
Nämlich der Kurbelumschlagsrampe. 

Für Ryobi/Spro der Arc Generationen und für Daiwa der aktuellen Mittelklasse-Generationen und kann ich berichten und helfen die Rolle erheblich sicherer zu machen! #6[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte auch größtes Interesse an der Amputation bei einer Daiwa Freams!
> Danke im Voraus und Gruß aus dem Norden


----------



## trawar (10. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Wo von redet ihr eigentlich?


----------



## hanzz (10. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ich halte es auch für sehr wichtig, die Angelstelle zu kennen. Man kann da ruhig auch im Hellen ausprobieren, wo man sich am besten hinstellt und wo man hinwirft, um den wobbler optimal zu führen. Dann fällt es leichter, in die Technik zu vertrauen. Und für die eigene Sicherheit ist das auch von Vorteil.
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


Als ich mit dem Zanderwobbeln am Rhein angefangen habe, habe ich es auch genauso gemacht. 
Ausserdem kann man dabei auch schon was fangen. 
Hab Rapfen, Hecht und Barsch und auch dicke Alande,  sowie Zander beim “Training im Hellen“ gefangen.


----------



## Astacus74 (10. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Ich denke die meinen den Hebel der den Bügel automatisch umklappen lässt,
wenn ich mich irre bitte Berichtigen.


Gruß Frank


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Genau, evtl. noch ergänzen:



> Ich denke die meinen den Hebel der den Bügel *bei Kurbelbetätigung* automatisch umklappen *bzw. schließen* lässt,


Wobei ständiges Bügel-Schließen über die Kurbel der Rollen-Haltbarkeit ohnehin nicht sonderlich gut tut.

Steigert halt auch durch "Ausleiern" irgendwann potenziell die Gefahr für Selbst-Umklapp plus Köder-Freiflug.

 In meinem Fall könnte das "Automatik-Feature" ruhig auch komplett deaktiviert werden, da ich den Bügel immer von Hand schließe.


----------



## Mefourlauber (10. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Kann man ganz leicht abstellen, siehe Beitrag 1 dieses Threads; Verbindungsknoten zwischen Geflecht und 3-5m Mono/FC, der kommt in die Ringe, das hörst und spürst du, machst noch x Kurbelumdrehungen (je nach Läne der Mono) und hebst ohne hinzuschauen den Wobbler passend zum wieder auswerfen raus.
> Angelst du nur mit Mono, machst du einen starmmen Schnurstopper passend vor dem Köder drauf.
> 
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank f d guten und sachdienlichen Tipps. 
Das mit dem Knoten mache ich auch; ich meinte damit eher dass ich den Lauf des Wobblers nicht richtig einschätzen kann. Nah a d Steinpackung kann auch zu nah sein ( Hänger). Noch im Hellen loslegen und den Spot einschätzen ist auch klar, zu zweit gehen ebenso. Irgendwie funzt das nicht bei mir/ uns. 
Gefühlt habe ich es schon hundertfach in der angeblich so fängigen Dämmerung probiert - bei mir ist das die unergiebigste Tageszeit.
Hin und wieder werde ich es trotzdem immer mal versuchen .
Petri Heil!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ich denke die meinen den Hebel der den Bügel automatisch umklappen lässt,
> wenn ich mich irre bitte Berichtigen.


Fast, wobei viele Rollen unter dem Rotor so etwas wie einen Umschlagknubbel oder moderner gebaut eine Schiefe Ebene haben, die über eine kleine ausgefahrene Stange auf den Bügelarm wirkt und den wieder umschubst. 
Die ab Mittelklasserollen vorhandene Schleifbremswirkung ist ja angenehm und tut oft genug, aber eben nicht immer.


----------



## hecht99 (15. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

So jetzt hat es bei mir auch endlich mal geklappt mit den Bissen auf Wobbler im Dunkeln im Stillwasser! Hab 2 bekommen, 1 Nachläufer und 3 nicht verwertete Bisse. Komisch finde ich das auf den Wobbler mit 2 extrem scharfen Drillingen 3 Bisse überhaupt nicht hängengeblieben sind.
Geht es euch im Fließgewässer genauso? Wie hart schlagt ihr auf Entfernungen von nur einigen Metern an?


----------



## zandertex (15. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

wichtig ist,den wobbler erst vor den füßen aus dem wasser zu nehmem.den anschlag kannste nie zu fest setzen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Meistens bleiben die von alleine hängen, mache nur ein leichten Anschlag...Der Anschlag soll schon aber kommen, wenn ich nicht anschlage verliere ich auch oft welche im Drill, vor allem wenn ich die vorsichtig raus drille...
 Bei den Fehlbissen wunder ich mich auch immer...Ich denke die stubsen den nur an bei leichten Bissen, oder greifen von vorne an und heben den Wobbler über sich weg wegen der Schnur...Habe fast bei jeder Tour drei Fehlbisse, keine Ahnung wie die das schaffen #c...
Oft habe ich auch an manchen Tagen nur so leichte Anstubser, dann weiß ich aber dass die dann da sind und vorsichtig agieren aber ein paar Wurf später hängen die dann aber auch...
Ich kurbel auch nicht nur langsam ein wie hier alle behaupten, gerade wenn es schlecht läuft steigen die oft nach ein-zwei kurze twichs gerne ein...Bei mir sind bei jedem Wurf ein bis drei kurze twicher dabei und oft kurz danach der Biss...
Habe ein auf zehn Zander, der den Wobbler inhaliert und im Maul hat...Die meisten von außen im Maulbereich gehakt...
Ich denke bei einsaugen bleiben die Drillinge von außen schon hängen, ja nachdem wie die den erwischen...


Morgen gehts bei mir wieder los, wünsche euch allen schöne Fische #6...


#hThomas


----------



## hecht99 (16. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Aufgrund einer Straßenlaterne konnte ich bei 2 Fehlbissen sogar die Attacke sehen. Die Zander (waren jetzt nicht die größten, vielleicht 45 - 50) griffen den Wobbler brutal an und im Gegensatz zum Gummi kann der Wobbler nicht gefalten werden. 1 heftiger Tock und der Anhieb ging komplett ins leere. Die 3 Fehlbisse waren alle kräftige Schläge in der Rute. 2 oder 3 vorsichtige Minitocks hatte ich auch noch, haben sich aber eher wie Weißfische oder Karpfen angfühlt, die der Wobbler gestreift hat (Stand im Futterfisch)


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Mal schauen was die Zanderkings von F&F so drauf haben...
Habe mir die in lila und UV-Activ geholt, ganz schön wuchtig im Vergleich zu meinen favoriten...


----------



## MikeHawk (17. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Das mit den überdurchschnittlich vielen Fehlbissen kann ich bestätigen....irgendwie sehr ineffiziente Jäger wenn Sie einen so langsam geführten Köder nicht direkt kriegen...


----------



## trawar (17. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Mal schauen was die Zanderkings von F&F so drauf haben...
> Habe mir die in lila und UV-Activ geholt, ganz schön wuchtig im Vergleich zu meinen favoriten...



Wir waren am Samstag auch mit dem EV Aktiven unterwegs, meine erwartungen waren vorsichtig ausgedrückt "0".

 Der Wobbler war von nem Kumpel und ich sag auch noch laut Hals, wenn das funktioniert hole ich mir auch einen (Ich Idiot).
Was soll ich sagen erster wurf und erster Fisch. War kein Einschlag eher als würde eine plastik Tüte dran hängen und dem entsprechen ging der auch kurz vorm Keschern ab.

Zwei würfe später diesmal ein Einschlag und hängt, ein schöner 60er konnte gelandet werden.

Dann hatten wir noch 2 weitere auf Gummifisch und haben aufgehört da wir unser soll erfüllt hatten.

Der Wobbler funktioniert richtig gut und man kann den verdammt langsam präsentieren.

Jetzt warte ich auf meinen Wobbler und das der Rhein mal wieder im Pegel steigt, wird langsam zeit.


----------



## Michael_05er (17. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



mefourlauber schrieb:


> Gefühlt habe ich es schon hundertfach in der angeblich so fängigen Dämmerung probiert - bei mir ist das die unergiebigste Tageszeit.



Es kann gut sein, dass bestimmte Spots feste Zeiten haben, wann die Fische da sind. An meinem Lieblingsplatz kannst du fast die Uhr stellen, dass eine Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang die beste Zeit ist. Da lohnt sich die Dämmerung gar nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael_05er (17. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Mal schauen was die Zanderkings von F&F so drauf haben...
> Habe mir die in lila und UV-Activ geholt, ganz schön wuchtig im Vergleich zu meinen favoriten...


Ich fürchte, genau die zwei werde ich mir auch holen müssen...  

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Kann ich mir gut vorstellen !!!
Liegen bei mir schon 5-6 Wochen in der Wobblerbox drin und waren immer dabei...

Haben bisher noch keine chance bekommen sich zu bewehren, hatte die bis jetzt nur etwa 30min. im Einsatz...Jetzt im Oktober werden die mal öfter dran kommen...
Hoffentlich werde ich positiv davon überrascht...Werde dann auch berichten...


----------



## trawar (17. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Ich habe mir jetzt auch den Lilanen bestellt, hoffe mal das der diese Woche ankommt.
Freitag abend geht es an den Kanal, mal sehen ob der da auch so fängig ist.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Ganz schöne Stange Geld wenn man bedenkt, wie schnell man Abrisse im Kanal zu verzeichnen hat.


----------



## GandRalf (17. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Die Wobbler laufen ja alles andere als "Grund nah". Daher sollten sich Abrisse -so man denn nicht gerade in die Uferböschung etc. wirft_-eigentlich in Grenzen halten.
Etwas Umsicht und ggf. Spotbegehung bei Licht können da weiter helfen.


Aber das ist keine Geheimformel, die von der Vampirlady geklaut werden kann. Ansonsten hilft sicher das "Kängurugelöbnis"!:q#6


#g


----------



## trawar (17. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Aber das ist keine Geheimformel, die von der Vampirlady geklaut werden kann. Ansonsten hilft sicher das "Kängurugelöbnis"!:q#6
> #g




Insider?


----------



## GandRalf (17. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Vermutlich! 


Bezug auf Vincent...


----------



## hecht99 (17. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Mal schauen was die Zanderkings von F&F so drauf haben...
> Habe mir die in lila und UV-Activ geholt, ganz schön wuchtig im Vergleich zu meinen favoriten...



Mit dem Original Zanderkönig hab ich auch geangelt und kann dies mit dem wuchtig nur zustimmen. Vielleicht auch deswegen meine Fehlbisse. Allerdings lässt er sich durch dieses Volumen auch extremst langsam präsentieren und er kippelt immer noch ein bisschen hin und her.


----------



## hecht99 (17. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich nen separaten Thread erstellen soll aber ich hau einfach mal meine Frage rein, da es sich ja hier auch ums Nachtspinnen auf Zander dreht.
 Das Problem mit Fehlbissen usw. haben ja anscheinend mehrere Angler auf Hardbaits. *Hat es denn schon mal wer mit nem abgewandelten "Shallow" - System vom Hechtangeln probiert?* Der Gummi könnte leichter eingesaugt werden und Fehlbisse vermieden werden.


----------



## Rannebert (17. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Ich zitiere mich mal selber:



Rannebert schrieb:


> Geschwindigkeit wird eh überbewertet.
> Ich habe einen See, an dem ich immer erst auf Zander angeln gehe, wenn die ersten strengen Fröste durch sind. Dann sammeln sich die Fische langsam in den bis 7m tiefen Bereichen.
> Solange es noch halbwegs hell ist, faulenze ich dort mit 12cm Gummis an 10g+ Köpfen und bin dann immer zu faul zu wechseln, weil ich die selben Köder zur Dämmerung und dann die erste Stunde Dunkelheit auch erfolgreich, stumpf am Rand lang kurbel. Und das geht nunmal nicht sonderlich langsam, wenn man lediglich 1m Wassersäule hat.
> Trotzdem fange ich da regelmässig mehrere Zander am Tag, obwohl das Wasser schon richtig kalt an der Oberfläche ist, und man allgemein eher von trägen Fischen ausgehen sollte. Faulenzen bringt da eher die Hechte ans Licht.
> ...




Es muss nicht zwingend ein Wobbler sein, um in der Dunkelheit Zander zu fangen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Brauchst kein shallow-system...
Einfach den passenden Jighaken mit leichten Kopf von 3-5 Gramm oder je nach Bedarf und Tiefe...
Funktioniert noch besser als Wobbler und der wird voll eingesaugt...
Wenn Du willst, kannste noch ein Angstdrilling dran machen...
Jig plus Gummi kommst Du auch auf ein paar Gramm die Du gut auswerfen kannst...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selber:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Richtig, funktioniert aber ganz gut und ist ne andere Art von angeln und man kann sehr gut Oberflächennah Zander fangen, wo zehn Gramm schon zu viel sind...Für zu schnell geführte Köder sind die Zander oft zu faul die zu Jagen, so meine Erfahrung...


----------



## hecht99 (17. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Brauchst kein shallow-system...
> Einfach den passenden Jighaken mit leichten Kopf von 3-5 Gramm oder je nach Bedarf und Tiefe...
> Funktioniert noch besser als Wobbler und der wird voll eingesaugt...
> Wenn Du willst, kannste noch ein Angstdrilling dran machen...
> Jig plus Gummi kommst Du auch auf ein paar Gramm die Du gut auswerfen kannst...



Ich hab allerdings das Problem, das ich zum Teil 40cm Wassertiefe habe und da bin ich mit leichten Jigs nicht mehr zu Recht gekommen. Im etwas tieferen funktioniert es allerdings echt gut! Kann ich deine Erfahrung nur bestätigen. Deswegen dachte ich ja im noch flacheren Wasser müssten Gummis beinahe ohne Beschwerung auch funktionieren


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Offset Haken wäre da ne lösung !!!


----------



## Rannebert (17. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Richtig, funktioniert aber ganz gut und ist ne andere Art von angeln und man kann sehr gut Oberflächennah Zander fangen, wo zehn Gramm schon zu viel sind...Für zu schnell geführte Köder sind die Zander oft zu faul die zu Jagen, so meine Erfahrung...




Sicher sind 10g schon deutlich zuviel für die Wassertiefe, das Beispiel diente nur dazu den Mythos, dass man so langsam wie möglich fischen müsste in Frage zu stellen.


Eine Option wäre wirklich Offsethaken zu fischen, entweder unbeschwert, oder mit leichtem Klemmblei oder als T/C-Rig, wenn es wirklich leicht und langsam in wirklich geringen Wassertiefen sein muss. Beschwerte Offestes würden auch noch ganz gut hinhauen, damit kann man sich ein Menge Hänger ersparen.


Trotzdem bleibt es dabei, dass zumindest hier an meinen Gewässern die Zander auch mit zügigerer Köderführung beissen.


----------



## hecht99 (17. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Trotzdem bleibt es dabei, dass zumindest hier an meinen Gewässern die Zander auch mit zügigerer Köderführung beissen.



Ist genauso wie im Hellen auch Tagesformabhängig! Offset - Haken mit 1 gr. Klemmblei teste ich an Drillsucht!


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Wie ist eigentlich die Steigrate des ZK? So "popp-korkig" wie bei diversen Balsa-Modellen oder vergleichsweise (viel) langsamer?

Wie reagiert der auf Tuning-Maßnahmen (Suspendots, EH-Umbau etc.)?


----------



## hecht99 (18. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Der Zanderkönig steigt je nach verwendeten Vorfach und Einhänger sehr gemächlich auf. Mit 45er Fluo und Snap eher schon Richtung Suspending, minimaler Auftrieb.

 War gestern nochmal los und bekam 2 Bisse auf den ZK, wovon ich einen gar nicht verwerten konnte und ein ca. 50-55er nach  einer Schütteleinlage sich verabschiedete.
 Kleinere Wobbler brachten keine Bisse, jedoch scheint mir der Wobbler für unsere Standardgröße (um die 50) fast ein wenig zu sperrig. Aktion, Wurfverhalten, Form usw. finde ich absolut gelungen und für den Einsatzzweck absolut passend. Vielleicht sollte mal über ne 9cm Version nachgedacht werden...


----------



## kati48268 (18. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Mal schauen was die Zanderkings von F&F so drauf haben...
> Habe mir die in lila und UV-Activ geholt, ganz schön wuchtig im Vergleich zu meinen favoriten...


 Für diese Methode echt ein richtig klasse Köder!
Der Apotheken- + Sonderzuschlag-Preis schreckt extrem ab, keine Frage, aber er läuft einfach geil.
Der UV-Aktive ist ja kaum noch zu kriegen, wird bei ebay um 40Tacken |bigeyes gehandelt.
Da hört der Spaß auf!
Man kann den Originalen ja auch einfach mit einem UV-Marken (Edding 8280) tunen.




PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich die Steigrate des ZK? So "popp-korkig" wie bei diversen Balsa-Modellen oder vergleichsweise (viel) langsamer?
> 
> Wie reagiert der auf Tuning-Maßnahmen (Suspendots, EH-Umbau etc.)?


 Nein, der steigt langsamer. Aber geht ja auch nur 30cm tief.
Mehr kann ich leider nicht sagen, 
hab meinen Zanderkönig gleich am ersten Abend abgerissen. #q:c

Nein nicht durch Hänger, sondern durch Blödheit _(Video in FB)_.  #d |uhoh:


----------



## Inni (18. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

Moin.


Ich lese immer von "der Wobbler läuft gut". Was ist das für euch? Klar laufen die Wobbler verschieden, doch für mich ist nicht klar was nun davon gut (in dem Fall für Zander) und nicht gut ist.
Und wie müssen Wobbler laufen für Barsch und Hecht?


Hier ist zB ein Video mit verschiedenen Salmo Wobblern (nein, ich bekomme kein Geld für die Werbung, es ist nur ein passendes Filmchen zum Thema). Werlcher der gezeigten Wobbler läuft für euch da "GUT"?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWBDTOB1UvQ&t=215s


----------



## MikeHawk (18. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*

wenn jemand schreibt "Wobbler läuft gut" heisst das idR das er auf Wobbler fängt...damit ist nicht immer die Bewegung des Wobblers gemeint.

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist diese sowieso wurst...ich führe den Wobbler so langsam das er wie ein Stock durchs Wasser schwimmt und fange so am besten.


----------



## kati48268 (18. September 2018)

*AW: Safe ohne Gummi - Zander mit Wobbler*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> wenn jemand schreibt "Wobbler läuft gut" heisst das idR das er auf Wobbler fängt...damit ist nicht immer die Bewegung des Wobblers gemeint.


 Doch, genau das meine ich damit. Und 'gut' heisst in diesem Fall halt: besonders geeignet für diese Methode.

Er läuft extrem flach (30cm), zappelt nicht wild, sondern hat eine ruhige rollend-flankende Bewegung, die m.M.n. für Zander auf der Steinpackung ideal ist.

Man fühlt ihn in der Rute, spürt wenn er gegen Steine tickt oder wenn er Dreck eingefangen hat, das ist selbstverständlich auch zu einem guten Teil von der Rute abhängig, aber bei manchen Wobblern fühlt man halt nix vom Lauf.
Steigt bei einem Stopp nicht wie eine Rakete auf, sondern gemächlich.

Dazu lässt er sich gut werfen, keine Verhedderungen, was Nachts wichtig ist. Mögl. Wurfweite ist ordentlich, aber dieses Kriterium ist für diese Angelei nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Michael_05er (5. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab die Woche das erste mal mit dem lilanen Zanderkönig gefischt. Auf den UV-aktiven warte ich noch, der hat "Lieferrückstand". Leider abgeschneidert, genauso wie mit meinen anderen Ködern. War aber auch am einzigen Tag mit Mistwetter und Wind unterwegs, selber schuld. Ich hatte den ZK wuchtiger erwartet, wenn ich ehrlich bin, freue mich aber, dass ich mich geirrt habe. Wurfeigenschaften sind ziemlich gut im Vergleich zu meinen anderen Ködern, sicher auch, weil er etwas größer und schwerer ist als meine 9cm-Favoriten. Der Lauf ist um einiges dezenter als gedacht, einen Salmo Minnow z.B. spüre ich deutlich stärker in der Rute. Bei Windstille gehts vielleicht besser, mal sehen.


----------



## Krabat_11 (21. Mai 2020)

Ich hole den hier mal wieder hoch. Flach mir Wobbler habe ich noch nie probiert, auch weil ich die folgenden Probleme habe.
Angelende 30 Minuten nach Sonnenuntergang und das Gewässer ist ein strömungsstarker Kanal mit sehr wenig Abwecheslubg und viel Betoneinfassung. 
Ist der Wobbler trotzdem einen Versuch wert? Wie sieht es mit Strömungskanten aus, oder eben über den Betonplatten?
Ach ja, Zander gibt es in dem Gewässer


----------

